# OY VEY!!! Antisemitism!



## The Great Chandler (Mar 28, 2016)

Probably the most oldest form of prejudice(becuz humanitey iza ama-zing), it's something I wonder about at times. The fact that Jews to this day still get a lot of hate thrown about because some guy thought they "rule the world" or something. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Derbydollar (Mar 28, 2016)

Antisemites mostly seem to be incompetents who are lashing out against Jews because they perceive them to be more successful people, IMO.

They're idiots who listen to the echos of old Europe, where, as far as I know, people hated them for being bankers and creditors.
Then they say to themselves, "Well, all right! Jews are really the reason why I'm severely in debt and didn't make the cut in college!"


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2016)

Derbydollar said:


> They're idiots who listen to the echos of old Europe, where, as far as I know, people hated them for being bankers and creditors.



They were literally prohibited from every other profession.

Then the same kind of fucking idiots who created that situation got mad they turned out really good at it.


----------



## VLAD (Mar 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They were literally prohibited from every other profession.
> 
> Then the same kind of fucking idiots who created that situation got mad they turned out really good at it.


More or less. It also helps that Judaism is the only one of the Abrahamic religions that doesn't forbid charging interest.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Mar 28, 2016)

It's "Oy vey", OP.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Some distinction should be made between Anti-Semitism and Anti-Zionism.

People who are against Zionism are very often strawmanned by those for it as just being filthy bigotted Anti-Semites.

I don't consider myself an Anti-Semite- I have nothing against the Jewish people, their religion, or even Israel existing as a country. I do have a problem, however, with Zionism, for the same reason I'd have a problem with any country being forcibly annexed into another because "muh holy-land". Even if this is Palestine we're talking about, and Muslims are the current group of people that everyone loves to hate. Seriously, leave Palestine alone, you damn dirty JERKS!


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 28, 2016)

Plenty of people, including Jews, make legitimate criticism against Israel. 

If you need to preface your comments with 'I am not an anti-semite, but' you probably are one of those who crosses the line. PS Zionism = belief that Jews have a right to self-governance in Israel. 

Anti-Zionism by definition means that you don't believe Israel has a right to exist, or that Jews have a right to govern themselves.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2016)

VLAD said:


> More or less. It also helps that Judaism is the only one of the Abrahamic religions that doesn't forbid charging interest.



Since modern civilization depends on capitalism, and capitalism depends on, among other things, readily available credit, part of why Christian countries have been a success is they ignore that shit entirely now, while Muslims have to go through a variety of boondoggles to accomplish "Islamic credit" in a convoluted, inefficient way.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 28, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> Some distinction should be made between Anti-Semitism and Anti-Zionism.


Agreed.


TylerRVG said:


> People who are against Zionism are very often strawmanned by those for it as just being filthy bigotted Anti-Semites.


I don't know about that. I think anti-zionists slip into anti-semitism pretty easily. Anti-zionists are either a few principled intellectuals who are careful about what they say OR they're a mob of completely retarded SJWs who have no qualms about being anti-semitic.

Like, if someone is coherent, and genuinely not being bigoted in what they're saying, it's really quite hard to artificially paint them as bigots.


TylerRVG said:


> I don't consider myself an Anti-Semite- I have nothing against the Jewish people, their religion, or even Israel existing as a country. I do have a problem, however, with Zionism, for the same reason I'd have a problem with any country being forcibly annexed into another because "muh holy-land". Even if this is Palestine we're talking about, and Muslims are the current group of people that everyone loves to hate. Seriously, leave Palestine alone, you damn dirty JERKS!


I think the issue isn't really much about Zionism anymore. Israel already exists. It's mostly too late to go back on that.

If I was going to start from scratch, I don't think it'd be a good idea to establish something like Israel, mostly because I don't like the idea of countries that have a built-in ethnic component in their government.

But since Israel already exists, and since it's mostly a pretty solid, western-style liberal democracy surrounded by shithole countries, we should support them as a general principle. Except, of course, for when they're fucking up.


Internet War Criminal said:


> If you need to preface your comments with 'I am not an anti-semite, but' you probably are one of those who crosses the line. PS Zionism = belief that Jews have a right to self-governance in Israel.


I was talking to some guy the other day who described himself not as a racist, but a "race realist".


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Mar 28, 2016)

I've always found modern-day anti-semites to be more amusing than anything.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> If you need to preface your comments with 'I am not an anti-semite, but' you probably are one of those who crosses the line.


I mean yeah, I won't argue that unfortunately, when a lot of people say "I'm not anti-something but-" it's usually followed not an anti-something statement, but not always. It can just mean they're going to say something which can be misinterpreted as anti-something without context. Pointing it out isn't a real argument to use, as you haven't demonstrated any proof that they _are_ anti-something, just that they use the same kind of wording while presenting their argument.


Internet War Criminal said:


> Anti-Zionism by definition means that you don't believe Israel has a right to exist


I don't have a problem with a country belonging to Jews existing. I just don't agree with the practice of stampeding out another country to get land for your own That goes for any country, not just Israel/Palestine.
Although I agree with Marvin's sentiment that there's no real point in condemning Israel in it's current state existing, it's too late for that.
Maybe I'm not a real Anti-Zionist, but just someone who thinks that Israel has done some pretty shitty stuff to Palestine to get to its current position, and that the conflict between the two should stop, and maybe (very very unlikely, and very hard to sort out) some of the more recently-taken land should be given back to Palestine.

To hell with labels anyway.


Internet War Criminal said:


> or that Jews have a right to govern themselves.


Yeah, no. Zionism, at least to my unstertanding, is pretty specific about where Zion should be.


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 28, 2016)

I honestly think the Jews are the most historically oppressed group of people on the planet. The were- and are- _blamed for fucking *everything*_. It would be much easier to compile a list of the things they _haven't_ been blamed for. The Black Plague? The Jews did it! Germany's severe depression after WWI? The Jews did it! 9/11? The Jews did it! They were probably behind the whole New Coke fiasco, too.

I love how some people insist that Jews control the entire world and are the most powerful people in the world when literally their entire history disproves that. I guess the Jews just _let _themselves be horrifically oppressed for thousands of years because of... something.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I was talking to some guy the other day who described himself not as a racist, but a "race realist".



That's just racist with two added bullshit syllables.  You can always tell a euphemism is shit when they do that.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Mar 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> That's just racist with *one** added bullshit syllable.  You can always tell a euphemism is shit when they do that.



Fixed. "Real" is one syllable . If there was a grammar-nazi rating, I'd deserve it. I guess the "Autistic" rating'll have to do, huh.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 28, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> Fixed. "Real" is one syllable . If there was a grammar-nazi rating, I'd deserve it. I guess the "Autistic" rating'll have to do, huh.



Realist is three syllables.

*realist*
[ree-uh-list]


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Huh. Just looked that up, and others are saying it's three. I and most people I talk to in person just say "Reel-ist". Probably an accent-thing.

Forget what I said then, no point in derailing any further.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 28, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> I mean yeah, I won't argue that unfortunately, when a lot of people say "I'm not anti-something but-" it's usually followed not an anti-something statement, but not always. It can just mean they're going to say something which can be misinterpreted as anti-something without context. Pointing it out isn't a real argument to use, as you haven't demonstrated any proof that they _are_ anti-something, just that they use the same kind of wording while presenting their argument.



Whether you agree or not, it's really hard to argue that people who are self-described anti-Zionists are not also anti-semites. The whole 'I just oppose the occupation of land by other countries!' kinda falls apart when the same people have never heard of the Armenian occupation and annexation of Karki, Barxudarli and Yuxari. Or how Azerbaijan decided to occupy and annex Artsvashen. 

'But, it's long past history, no one ever heard about that!'. It actually happened in the early 90s. 
'Well it certainly did not create as many deaths as the current Israeli-Palestinian conflict! It's been going on forever!'. Actually it killed more people (between 40,000-50,000) than all 60 years of I/P conflict in a couple of years, lead to 70,000+ wounded and about 5,000 missing who are most likely interred in mass graves. There were also nearly 1.5m displaced, more than when Israel was created. 

There are currently at least 12 military occupations going on at the moment, not to mention _dozens_ of others areas of land that have been annexed by other countries. When's the last time you protested the illegal British annexation of Rockall? 

I know Tibet was all the rage for 15 minutes in the early 90s, but who gives a shit today? Who even ever heard of Ogaden or Sikkim? 


Israel has garnered more condemnation from the UN than _every single other country in the world. _Even the Darfur genocide or the Syrian civil war have not warranted special HR commissions or condemnations but somehow every time an Israeli soldier scratches his back vaguely menacingly its time for a new round of condemnation. 



TylerRVG said:


> I don't have a problem with a country belonging to Jews existing. I just don't agree with the practice of stampeding out another country to get land for your own That goes for any country, not just Israel/Palestine.
> 
> Although I agree with Marvin's sentiment that there's no real point in condemning Israel in it's current state existing, it's too late for that.
> Maybe I'm not a real Anti-Zionist, but just someone who thinks that Israel has done some pretty shitty stuff to Palestine to get to its current position, and that the conflict between the two should stop, and maybe (very very unlikely, and very hard to sort out) some of the more recently-taken land should be given back to Palestine.



That's not what happened at all. If you are interested in books about the creation of the State of Israel from actual historians, I can link you, or documentaries or whatever. 



TylerRVG said:


> Yeah, no. Zionism, at least to my unstertanding, is pretty specific about where Zion should be.



There was a schism between the first Zionists, some wanted to accept a state in South America, some in Africa, others only in Israel. Zionism _today_ is clear about this, but prior to the establishment of the State/Balfour Declaration it certainly was not.


----------



## exball (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't give a shit about Israel but hating them for literally no reason is /pol/-tier retardation.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Whether you agree or not, it's really hard to argue that people who are self-described anti-Zionists are not also anti-semites. The whole 'I just oppose the occupation of land by other countries!' kinda falls apart when the same people have never heard of the Armenian occupation and annexation of Karki, Barxudarli and Yuxari. Or how Azerbaijan decided to occupy and annex Artsvashen.



I indeed hadn't heard about that though. How I was born in the mid-90s doesn't help. The answer to that, I suppose, is to bring it to light to more people who were unaware.
I'll have to look this stuff up sometime.



Internet War Criminal said:


> When's the last time you protested the illegal British annexation of Rockall?


I don't see Rockall as much worth protesting about, since it's literally just a rock with no people living there, and no rare/expensive  resources worth mining (to my knowledge - feel free to enlighten me if I'm wrong). That's not to say I support my country illegally annexing it, but there's a huge difference between a rock, and a sizable country with real people living there.



Internet War Criminal said:


> That's not what happened at all. If you are interested in books about the creation of the State of Israel from actual historians, I can link you, or documentaries or whatever.


Please do, I'm interested.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 28, 2016)

I think that likely antisemitism is neurologically distinct from other forms of western racism such as anti black racism and is likely a product of a brain that personifies problems a group of people rather than from a sense of group rivalry


Spoiler: Video related











I support Israel because I think it is the one developed country that is built upon the inegalitarian values that I support and I think that antiegalitarians who are also antizionists/antisemites are absolute idiots and worse than the SJWs who support palestine


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 28, 2016)

By the way, you guys must've known Alex Jones. Well it's not hard to find some antisemites in the youtube comment section in his videos. Maybe some cow golds lurk there.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 28, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> I indeed hadn't heard about that though. How I was born in the mid-90s doesn't help. The answer to that, I suppose, is to bring it to light to more people who were unaware.
> I'll have to look this stuff up sometime.



Well you haven't heard about it, or almost all other occupations, because people don't care about them. The only conflict that people seem to care about is Israel. Which is why, while its true Israel obviously messes up like every country does, the absolute disproportionate amount of attention when its by the most humane occupation in similar circumstances. And yes, a humane occupation. To wit, an excerpt of 'What Occupation?' by Efraim Karsh, founding director of MENA studies and professor emeritus at King's College, London for context (pretty long), and right after statistics to that context



Spoiler



_In 1948, no Palestinian state was invaded or destroyed to make way for the establishment of Israel. From biblical times, when this territory was the state of the Jews, to its occupation by the British army at the end of World War I, Palestine had never existed as a distinct political entity but was rather part of one empire after another, from the Romans, to the Arabs, to the Ottomans. When the British arrived in 1917, the immediate loyalties of the area's inhabitants were parochial-to clan, tribe, village, town, or religious sect-and coexisted with their fealty to the Ottoman sultan-caliph as the religious and temporal head of the world Muslim community._

_Under a League of Nations mandate explicitly meant to pave the way for the creation of a Jewish national home, the British established the notion of an independent Palestine for the first time and delineated its boundaries. In 1947, confronted with a determined Jewish struggle for independence, Britain returned the mandate to the League's successor, the United Nations, which in turn decided on November 29, 1947, to partition mandatory Palestine into two states: one Jewish, the other Arab.

The state of Israel was thus created by an internationally recognized act of national self-determination -- an act, moreover, undertaken by an ancient people in its own homeland. In accordance with common democratic practice, the Arab population in the new state's midst was immediately recognized as a legitimate ethnic and religious minority. As for the prospective Arab state, its designated territory was slated to include, among other areas, the two regions under contest today -- namely, Gaza and the West Bank (with the exception of Jerusalem, which was to be placed under international control).

None of the region's Arab regimes viewed the Palestinians as a distinct nation.

As is well known, the implementation of the UN's partition plan was aborted by the effort of the Palestinians and of the surrounding Arab states to destroy the Jewish state at birth. What is less well known is that even if the Jews had lost the war, their territory would not have been handed over to the Palestinians. Rather, it would have been divided among the invading Arab forces, for the simple reason that none of the region's Arab regimes viewed the Palestinians as a distinct nation. As the eminent Arab-American historian Philip Hitti described the common Arab view to an Anglo-American commission of inquiry in 1946, "There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not."_

_This fact was keenly recognized by the British authorities on the eve of their departure. As one official observed in mid-December 1947, "it does not appear that Arab Palestine will be an entity, but rather that the Arab countries will each claim a portion in return for their assistance [in the war against Israel], unless [Transjordan's] King Abdallah takes rapid and firm action as soon as the British withdrawal is completed." A couple of months later, the British high commissioner for Palestine, General Sir Alan Cunningham, informed the colonial secretary, Arthur Creech Jones, that "the most likely arrangement seems to be Eastern Galilee to Syria, Samaria and Hebron to Abdallah, and the south to Egypt."

The British proved to be prescient. Neither Egypt nor Jordan ever allowed Palestinian self-determination in Gaza and the West Bank -- which were, respectively, the parts of Palestine conquered by them during the 1948-49 war. Indeed, even UN Security Council Resolution 242, which after the Six-Day war of 1967 established the principle of "land for peace" as the cornerstone of future Arab-Israeli peace negotiations, did not envisage the creation of a Palestinian state. To the contrary: since the Palestinians were still not viewed as a distinct nation, it was assumed that any territories evacuated by Israel, would be returned to their pre-1967 Arab occupiers -- Gaza to Egypt, and the West Bank to Jordan. The resolution did not even mention the Palestinians by name, affirming instead the necessity "for achieving a just settlement of the refugee problem" -- a clause that applied not just to the Palestinians but to the hundreds of thousands of Jews expelled from the Arab states following the 1948 war._

_At this time -- we are speaking of the late 1960's -- Palestinian nationhood was rejected by the entire international community, including the Western democracies, the Soviet Union (the foremost supporter of radical Arabism), and the Arab world itself. "Moderate" Arab rulers like the Hashemites in Jordan viewed an independent Palestinian state as a mortal threat to their own kingdom, while the Saudis saw it as a potential source of extremism and instability. Pan-Arab nationalists were no less adamantly opposed, having their own purposes in mind for the region. As late as 1974, Syrian President Hafez alAssad openly referred to Palestine as "not only a part of the Arab homeland but a basic part of southern Syria"; there is no reason to think he had changed his mind by the time of his death in 2000.

Nor, for that matter, did the populace of the West Bank and Gaza regard itself as a distinct nation. The collapse and dispersion of Palestinian society following the 1948 defeat had shattered an always fragile communal fabric, and the subsequent physical separation of the various parts of the Palestinian diaspora prevented the crystallization of a national identity. Host Arab regimes actively colluded in discouraging any such sense from arising. Upon occupying the West Bank during the 1948 war, King Abdallah had moved quickly to erase all traces of corporate Palestinian identity. On April 4, 1950, the territory was formally annexed to Jordan, its residents became Jordanian citizens, and they were increasingly integrated into the kingdom's economic, political, and social structures.

For its part, the Egyptian government showed no desire to annex the Gaza Strip but had instead ruled the newly acquired area as an occupied military zone. This did not imply support of Palestinian nationalism, however, or of any sort of collective political awareness among the Palestinians. The local population was kept under tight control, was denied Egyptian citizenship, and was subjected to severe restrictions on travel._

_What, then, of the period after 1967, when these territories passed into the hands of Israel? Is it the case that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza have been the victims of the most "varied, diverse, and comprehensive means of wholesale brutalization and persecution" ever devised by the human mind?

At the very least, such a characterization would require a rather drastic downgrading of certain other well-documented 20th-century phenomena, from the slaughter of Armenians during World War I and onward through a grisly chronicle of tens upon tens of millions murdered, driven out, crushed under the heels of despots. By stark contrast, during the three decades of Israel's control, far fewer Palestinians were killed at Jewish hands than by King Hussein of Jordan in the single month of September 1970 when, fighting off an attempt by Yasir Arafat's PLO to destroy his monarchy, he dispatched (according to the Palestinian scholar Yezid Sayigh) between 3,000 and 5,000 Palestinians, among them anywhere from 1,500 to 3,500 civilians. Similarly, the number of innocent Palestinians killed by their Kuwaiti hosts in the winter of 1991, in revenge for the PLO's support for Saddam Hussein's brutal occupation of Kuwait, far exceeds the number of Palestinian rioters and terrorists who lost their lives in the first intifada against Israel during the late 1980's.

This "occupation" did not come about as a consequence of some grand expansionist design, but rather was incidental to Israel's success against a pan-Arab attempt to destroy it.

Such crude comparisons aside, to present the Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza as "systematic oppression" is itself the inverse of the truth. It should be recalled, first of all, that this "occupation" did not come about as a consequence of some grand expansionist design, but rather was incidental to Israel's success against a pan-Arab attempt to destroy it. Upon the outbreak of Israeli-Egyptian hostilities on June 5, 1967, the Israeli government secretly pleaded with King Hussein of Jordan, the de-facto ruler of the West Bank, to forgo any military action; the plea was rebuffed by the Jordanian monarch, who was loathe to lose the anticipated spoils of what was to be the Arabs' "final round" with Israel.

Thus it happened that, at the end of the conflict, Israel unexpectedly found itself in control of some one million Palestinians, with no definite idea about their future status and lacking any concrete policy for their administration. In the wake of the war, the only objective adopted by then-Minister of Defense Moshe Dayan was to preserve normalcy in the territories through a mixture of economic inducements and a minimum of Israeli intervention. The idea was that the local populace would be given the freedom to administer itself as it wished, and would be able to maintain regular contact with the Arab world via the Jordan River bridges. In sharp contrast with, for example, the U.S. occupation of postwar Japan, which saw a general censorship of all Japanese media and a comprehensive revision of school curricula, Israel made no attempt to reshape Palestinian culture. It limited its oversight of the Arabic press in the territories to military and security matters, and allowed the continued use in local schools of Jordanian textbooks filled with vile anti-Semitic and anti-Israel propaganda._

_Israel's restraint in this sphere -- which turned out to be desperately misguided -- is only part of the story. The larger part, still untold in all its detail, is of the astounding social and economic progress made by the Palestinian Arabs under Israeli "oppression." At the inception of the occupation, conditions in the territories were quite dire. Life expectancy was low; malnutrition, infectious diseases, and child mortality were rife; and the level of education was very poor. Prior to the 1967 war, fewer than 60 percent of all male adults had been employed, with unemployment among refugees running as high as 83 percent. Within a brief period after the war, Israeli occupation had led to dramatic improvements in general well-being, placing the population of the territories ahead of most of their Arab neighbors._



_In the economic sphere, most of this progress was the result of access to the far larger and more advanced Israeli economy: the number of Palestinians working in Israel rose from zero in 1967 to 66,000 in 1975 and 109,000 by 1986, accounting for 35 percent of the employed population of the West Bank and 45 percent in Gaza. Close to 2,000 industrial plants, employing almost half of the work force, were established in the territories under Israeli rule.

During the 1970's, the West Bank and Gaza constituted the fourth fastest-growing economy in the world -- ahead of such "wonders" as Singapore, Hong Kong, and Korea, and substantially ahead of Israel itself. Although GNP per capita grew somewhat more slowly, the rate was still high by international standards, with per-capita GNP expanding tenfold between 1968 and 1991 from $165 to $1,715 (compared with Jordan's $1,050, Egypt's $600, Turkey's $1,630, and Tunisia's $1,440). By 1999, Palestinian per-capita income was nearly double Syria's, more than four times Yemen's, and 10 percent higher than Jordan's (one of the better off Arab states). Only the oil-rich Gulf states and Lebanon were more affluent.

Under Israeli rule, the Palestinians also made vast progress in social welfare. Perhaps most significantly, mortality rates in the West Bank and Gaza fell by more than two-thirds between 1970 and 1990, while life expectancy rose from 48 years in 1967 to 72 in 2000 (compared with an average of 68 years for all the countries of the Middle East and North Africa). Israeli medical programs reduced the infant-mortality rate of 60 per 1,000 live births in 1968 to 15 per 1,000 in 2000 (in Iraq the rate is 64, in Egypt 40, in Jordan 23, in Syria 22). And under a systematic program of inoculation, childhood diseases like polio, whooping cough, tetanus, and measles were eradicated.

No less remarkable were advances in the Palestinians' standard of living. By 1986, 92.8 percent of the population in the West Bank and Gaza had electricity around the clock, as compared to 20.5 percent in 1967; 85 percent had running water in dwellings, as compared to 16 percent in 1967; 83.5 percent had electric or gas ranges for cooking, as compared to 4 percent in 1967; and so on for refrigerators, televisions, and cars.

Finally, and perhaps most strikingly, during the two decades preceding the intifada of the late 1980's, the number of schoolchildren in the territories grew by 102 percent, and the number of classes by 99 percent, though the population itself had grown by only 28 percent. Even more dramatic was the progress in higher education. At the time of the Israeli occupation of Gaza and the West Bank, not a single university existed in these territories. By the early 1990's, there were seven such institutions, boasting some 16,500 students. Illiteracy rates dropped to 14 percent of adults over age 15, compared with 69 percent in Morocco, 61 percent in Egypt, 45 percent in Tunisia, and 44 percent in Syria._

You should read the whole article. But you have to realize that, as someone born in the 90s, your view of the conflict is only of the recent years when terrorists decided to screw everything up for their population when their lives were so much better. It used to be in 2000 that Israelis would go shopping in Gaza, while Gazans worked in Israel, they would go to each other's weddings etc.. The two societies were much closer. The current situation is due to extremists like Arafat, Abbas, and terrorist groups like Fatah and Hamas deciding to kill civilians while using their own as shields. 



TylerRVG said:


> I don't see Rockall as much worth protesting about, since it's literally just a rock with no people living there, and no rare/expensive  resources worth mining (to my knowledge - feel free to enlighten me if I'm wrong). That's not to say I support my country illegally annexing it, but there's a huge difference between a rock, and a sizable country with real people living there.



Gibraltar then. Or Cyprus. Or whatever land that is being occupied. Occupation is occupation is occupation, no? 



> Please do, I'm interested.



I would highly suggest the following: 
_Palestine Betrayed_, followed by _The Palestine War 1948_ by Efraim Karsh. The first one is in-depth from both the Arab and Jewish perspective about what happened between 1920 until the 1948 war and, well I'll let you guess what the second one is about. 

_Israel: A History_ by Martin Gilbert. Starts at the birth of the Zionist movement until recent days 

_The Revolt_ by Menachem Begin. It will give you a first-person perspective from one of Israel's Prime Minister when he fought against both Arab and British forces as the leader of the Irgun. 

And as far as documentaries, start with Israel: Birth of a Nation (from the History Channel, 1996)


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Mar 28, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Gibraltar then. Or Cyprus. Or whatever land that is being occupied. Occupation is occupation is occupation, no?


Gibraltar was annexed almost 300 years ago, and a lot has changed since then. Modern Gibraltar wants to be, or at least are perfectly fine with being British. They had a referendum in 2002, with an overwhelming percentage wanting to stay in. Same goes with the Falklands in 2013, before anyone brings that up.
Can't say much about Cyprus, the situation there seems pretty complex, but that's another thing I'll have to do some research on.
It's only a problem for me if it's being persistantly forced.

Thanks for the sources, by the way.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 29, 2016)

I used to be anti Israel until I realized how much better they are than Palestine and that a superior culture coming in and civilizing an inferior culture happens all the time throughout history and that's how 'Murrica came to be.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 29, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I used to be anti Israel until I realized how much better they are than Palestine and that a superior culture coming in and civilizing an inferior culture happens all the time throughout history and that's how 'Murrica came to be.


I really wish I could rate this :semper fidelis:


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 29, 2016)

Since we're apparently discussing the Israel-Palestine conflict now, I'll throw in my two cents. 

What really annoys me about virulent Israel haters (not talking about anyone in this thread btw, but there _are_ a lot of them on the interwebz) is that they literally never blame Palestine or hold it accountable for anything. Let's be honest, Palestine has done some really shitty things. But if those things are ever acknowledged, people are quick to blame Israel for instigating it.

If you truly care about the Israel-Palestine conflict, you should probably acknowledge that Palestine isn't helping itself all that much. For example...

Palestine in general glorifies terrorists and suicide bombers as "martyrs" and refuses to truly condemn their actions. They literally name schools, streets, and other locations after terrorists. They also publish gushing eulogies about and shower posthumous awards on their "martyrs." It doesn't take a sociologist to tell how harmful this culture of glorifying death, violence, and terrorism is. What's _really_ toxic is the Palestinian idea of "martyrdom;" many parents openly admit that they would love and be honored to see their children become "martyrs." Golda Meir, an Israeli politician, said it best: "*Peace will come when the Arabs start to love their children more than they hate us." *
Why the *fuck* don't people call out the Palestinian Authority on how blatantly corrupt and horrible it is? Honestly, the Palestinian people are fucked because the PA doesn't give a shit about them. Other countries send billions in aid to Palestine and the majority of it gets embezzled by Palestinian politicians. Not only that, the PA is actively involved in the radicalization of children. 
Palestine needs to acknowledge Israel's right to exist. It's here. It's been here for decades. It's kind of too late to hit the rewind button. And yet Palestinian Authority has no intention of recognizing Israel's right to exist. Hamas and the PA are extremely transparent when it comes to their ultimate goal: wiping Israel off the map and establishing an Islamic state in its place. Palestine needs leaders who are truly committed to working _with_ Israel instead of against it. By this point, I get the feeling that most Palestinian civilians just want this entire mess to be over and truly want to coexist with Israel, but unfortunately they're ruled over by Islamists and terrorists who are determined to keep the fighting going.
President Abbas and other Palestinian leaders continue to incite hatred by insisting that Jews are "desecrating" Islamic holy sites and plotting to destroy them. Oh, and by the way, all a Jew has to do to "desecrate" an Islamic holy site is simply walk on it. Ironically, the site that incites the most frenzy with rumors of its desecration is the Temple Mount... _which originally belonged to the Jews and is *the* holiest site in Judaism_. Islamists (like, you know, the people running Palestine) have complete contempt for non-Muslims; to them, we're intrinsically filthy and unclean and must never be allowed to defile Islamic sites with our presence.
Seriously, why is it so hard to acknowledge that _both_ sides done goofed? I've just never met anyone who hates Israel who _also_ acknowledges that Palestine isn't exactly a pure, blameless victim in this whole mess. It's so ridiculous. If you truly are pro-Palestine, you should be demanding the eradication of the PA and Hamas, which keep Palestinians trapped in a nightmare world of violence and terror and completely repress any true progress. The reason why the UN doesn't officially recognize Palestine as a state is because it's run by fucking terrorists, not because they're racist.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Mar 29, 2016)

I thought we already have a Is Real vs Pal of Stein thread?
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/israel-palestine.18226/


----------



## Abethedemon (Mar 29, 2016)

Oy vey.
I'm Jewish and somewhat interested in Judaism. However I like listening to black metal, some of which could be considered anti-semetic. For example, ol' uncle Varg sent a bomb to an Israeli black metal band. I feel like you can enjoy things without endorsing them, it's human nature.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 29, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> I'm Jewish and somewhat interested in Judaism. However I like listening to black metal, some of which could be considered anti-semetic. For example, ol' uncle Varg sent a bomb to an Israeli black metal band. I feel like you can enjoy things without endorsing them, it's human nature.



I don't see how that would be a problem. I've met Orthodox Jews who are into metal, for some reason.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 29, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Seriously, why is it so hard to acknowledge that _both_ sides done goofed?


From what I've seen around the net, if you start by acknowledging that Palestine has done some pretty terrible things you're branded a racist, because you know, brown people and all. If you say that Israel has done some pretty terrible things then you're obviously a Nazi.

So that kind of makes it difficult to have a conversation when stating a simple fact gets you branded a racist.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?


----------



## Marvin (Mar 31, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?


IRL? I don't think I have. I'm kind of insulated from them where I'm from.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?



When I was a teenager I knew a couple kids who went through a skinhead (of the outright neo-Nazi sort) phase.

They got better.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Mar 31, 2016)

I knew some people in highschool that were anti-semitic. They were dickheads.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 31, 2016)

Spoiler: TL;DR



Well, most Antisemitism stems from European problems with European Jews. Too be fair, Jews happened to be much richer than most ethic Europeans at the time for various reasons, which is what started most Antisemitism. Ethic majorities in Europe thought it was unfair that they had to be poor when Jewish people, who were merely permitted to stay and had no cultural or ethnic ties to the land that they lived on, had plenty of money to spare.

Although, I don't know where all of this "da j00s r tryin ta kill whyte people!!1!" talk started. The only conclusion I can fathom is that Karl Marx, a Jewish person, started Communism, and of course Zionism. Although in my opinion, Marx didn't create Communism to divide and conquer teh whytes for some grand Zionist conspiracy, he created Communism because his family was so rich that he never had to work a day in his life and felt bad for people that didn't have any money, so he made up some utopian government where nobody was poor or suffering and everybody worked not for material payment but for the good of society. But, because communism = bad and a Jew happened to create it, this somehow makes Jews a global conspiracy to some people.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 31, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Communism



I wish I could find the quote I'm thinking about, I heard it years ago. It was about anti-semitism and went along the lines of 'The Jew is a communist. The Jew is a capitalist. The Jew is a parasite living off of his host nation, the Jew is the all-powerful entity behind the curtain controlling everything. The Jew is a dumb little creature, the Jew has been manipulating and orchestrating Human history on all continents for thousands of years' and so on and so forth going through all of the anti-semitic tropes, pointing out that ultimately 'The Jew' is a blank state for whatever you want to hate at the moment.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 31, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> I wish I could find the quote I'm thinking about, I heard it years ago. It was about anti-semitism and went along the lines of 'The Jew is a communist. The Jew is a capitalist. The Jew is a parasite living off of his host nation, the Jew is the all-powerful entity behind the curtain controlling everything. The Jew is a dumb little creature, the Jew has been manipulating and orchestrating Human history on all continents for thousands of years' and so on and so forth going through all of the anti-semitic tropes, pointing out that ultimately 'The Jew' is a blank state for whatever you want to hate at the moment.


Exactly. There are SJW communist types who hate Jews because they think they spread capitalism, there are Antisemite types that think they spread communism to kill the whites or whatever, they're just a excuse to justify their shitty life.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 31, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?


I was explaining to someone* how the Jews building the pyramids was a myth and that the pyramids were built from paid labor**. His response was "Wow, that just proves the Jews are greedy and only care about money." He's not very bright.


* I think this guy is anti-semite the same way OPL is racist. Only on the dumb side and watches way too much TV.
**Apparently there are no mentions of pyramids in the Bible


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Mar 31, 2016)

John Titor said:


> **Apparently there are no mentions of pyramids in the Bible



*Exodus 1:11* "_So they appointed over them tax collectors to afflict them with their burdens, and they built store cities for Pharaoh, namely Pithom and Raamses."_

So clearly not pyramids. No mention of apples anywhere in the story of Adam & Eve either. That's what happens when people think they know the Bible from pop culture and not, you know, reading it.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 1, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> *Exodus 1:11* "_So they appointed over them tax collectors to afflict them with their burdens, and they built store cities for Pharaoh, namely Pithom and Raamses."_
> 
> So clearly not pyramids. No mention of apples anywhere in the story of Adam & Eve either. That's what happens when people think they know the Bible from pop culture and not, you know, reading it.


Haha that's where you're wrong. Ben Carson already laid the smackdown on pyramids.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ore-grain-and-it-just-may-get-him-some-votes/


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 1, 2016)

KingGeedorah said:


> Haha that's where you're wrong. Ben Carson already laid the smackdown on pyramids.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ore-grain-and-it-just-may-get-him-some-votes/


For an amazing surgeon, that was a dumb opinion.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Exactly. There are SJW communist types who hate Jews because they think they spread capitalism, there are Antisemite types that think they spread communism to kill the whites or whatever, they're just a excuse to justify their shitty life.



It's a pretty common /pol/ trope that Jews use the magic TV box to hypnotize white women to getting knocked up by ooga boogas.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's a pretty common /pol/ trope that Jews use the magic TV box to hypnotize white women to getting knocked up by ooga boogas.


----------



## Malady Twigs (Apr 3, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?



Two very close friends of mine are of Arabian heritage and they absolutely despise Israel. Like, with all their hearts. That was an information that accidentally slipped, so I didn't get much detail. I have a feeling they dislike Jews as well, but I can't be sure.

I'm really interested in listening to their points of view in this matter, but I can't help but think initiating that sort of conversation would be somewhat awkward. I've seen a lot of swastikas drawn on walls and stuff, but I assume it's the type of hatred that's only there for attention or to be edgy.

My two friends, though, it feels like one of those things that probably come from their ancestors and it's been ingrained on their minds, or perhaps arbitrary education. It feels like it's, I don't know, a rather personal issue.

Interestingly enough, I have a Jewish friend who dated a Jewish girl for a few years and, apparently, they belonged to different... What's the word, casts? Of Jewish people. His family and her family were from different origins, and her family was rather prejudice against his. So I suppose there is some sort of anti-semitism within the Jewish community itself.


----------



## Bogs (Apr 3, 2016)

Malady Twigs said:


> So I suppose there is some sort of anti-semitism within the Jewish community itself.


This I have only seen within the sects, more Orthodox jews would look down upon Reform as not really being practicing Jews. Of course, I've only really been aquainted with Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jews


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 3, 2016)

Bogs said:


> This I have only seen within the sects, more Orthodox jews would look down upon Reform as not really being practicing Jews.



How is that anti-semitism? They, by their own admission, only observe the commandments they want to observe when they want to observe them. That's not being "observant" the way it was understood for 3,000 years. And it's certainly not anti-semitic to point it out. 

Would you go and also call a catholic anti-Christian if he pointed out that cafeteria catholics are picking and choosing what they want to adhere to? 



Bogs said:


> Of course, I've only really been aquainted with Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jews



... as opposed to? Ashkenazim and Sefaradim are like 97%+ of Jews worldwide.


----------



## Malady Twigs (Apr 3, 2016)

Bogs said:


> This I have only seen within the sects, more Orthodox jews would look down upon Reform as not really being practicing Jews. Of course, I've only really been aquainted with Ashkenazi or Sephardic Jews



He told me about that as well. He travelled to New York and went to a Jewish bookstore, and was completely dismissed by the owner. I believe it was an area with many orthodox Jews.



Internet War Criminal said:


> How is that anti-semitism?


It's technically not, just a poor choice of word. I used it as well and merely did so to refer to prejudice of Jews against other Jews. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 3, 2016)

Malady Twigs said:


> He told me about that as well. He travelled to New York and went to a Jewish bookstore, and was completely dismissed by the owner. I believe it was an area with many orthodox Jews.



This is something I highly doubt for two reasons:

1) Orthodox Jew or not, he's a business owner so why would he turn away a potential customer because he's not religious? It'd be highly stupid to have a business model where you turn away 70%+ of American Jews considering how niche your market is since that's already less than 2% of the American customer base.
2) Kiruv, the idea of bringing Jews close to observance of Torah, is very important important in Judaism. In fact it's considered one of the greatest thing a Jew can do. So the idea that an Orthodox bookstore owner would completely dismiss a non-religious Jew who wants to buy religious books is absurd.

Whenever you hear anyone claim 'Oh man I tried to do X/go to Y and I was rejected by a bigot because I'm Z' in America, it's a really good idea to take all those claims with a grain of salt the size of Lot's wife. It almost always turns out that the person who claimed he/she/xyr was discriminated again was acting out/being rude/batshit crazy/a complete misunderstanding and not actual bigotry.



Malady Twigs said:


> It's technically not, just a poor choice of word. I used it as well and merely did so to refer to prejudice of Jews against other Jews. I apologize for the confusion.



No need to apologize


----------



## norrington (Apr 3, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> 2) Kiruv, the idea of bringing Jews close to observance of Torah, is very important important in Judaism. In fact it's considered one of the greatest thing a Jew can do. So the idea that an Orthodox bookstore owner would completely dismiss a non-religious Jew who wants to buy religious books is absurd.


Although, it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that someone would think being a dick to a person would be the only way to make them realize they need to straighten up their act, especially in a religious context. I'm skeptical, too, and I'm inclined to agree with you, but it's not impossible that certain Orthodox (especially the ultra-orthodox) communities could twist the logic of Kiruv to something more along exclusionary lines. If that were the case, and he saw it as a religious duty, it might also outweigh his desire to turn a profit.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 3, 2016)

norrington said:


> Although, it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that someone would think being a dick to a person would be the only way to make them realize they need to straighten up their act, especially in a religious context. I'm skeptical, too, and I'm inclined to agree with you, but it's not impossible that certain Orthodox (especially the ultra-orthodox) communities could twist the logic of Kiruv to something more along exclusionary lines. If that were the case, and he saw it as a religious duty, it might also outweigh his desire to turn a profit.



Even if the non-religious Jew was not being belligerent or asking questions that were perceived as such, was acting properly and did nothing wrong or that could be construed as wrong, occam's razor says that:

1) The owner was just having a bad day
2) He was not being rude, just a New Yorker acting like New Yorkers do

rather than anything related to the fact that he was non-religious. The ultra-Orthodox _specifically _are the ones who engage by far the most in Kiruv, and there are definitely laws that regulate the way you should act with your fellow Jews. 

In fact, it is a religious prohibition to go ahead and rebuke anyone who you know will not listen. And that's when it comes to follow Torah-observant Jews. When it comes to non-religious Jews, it's straight up forbidden. So there is no logic that could be twisted in making it his religious duty to be rude to a non-religious Jew out of nowhere just so he'd get his act together and become more observant.


----------



## Bogs (Apr 3, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> How is that anti-semitism? They, by their own admission, only observe the commandments they want to observe when they want to observe them. That's not being "observant" the way it was understood for 3,000 years. And it's certainly not anti-semitic to point it out.
> 
> Would you go and also call a catholic anti-Christian if he pointed out that cafeteria catholics are picking and choosing what they want to adhere to?
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to call it anti-semitism, I was quoting Malady Twigs.

Catholics can be choosy too. I've been witness to arguments over Vatican II (albeit these were some older, more senile debators)

I didn't know if Middle Eastern or Euro-Asian Jews had some bug up their ass about the immigrants.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 3, 2016)

Middle-Eastern Jews are a subset of Sephardic Jewry, as are the vast majority of "Indian" Jews who descend from Sepharadic/Iraqi Jews who moved there for business.

As far as the 3% of Jews who are not Ashkenazi/Sefardic they would reject the reform or conservative movements as they tend to be extremely religious and want nothing to do with modern recent European deviations. 

Same with the Sefardim, for that matter. Reform/Conservative is pretty much an exclusively Ashkenazi thing


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 3, 2016)

There's also anti-semitic black supremacists out there.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 3, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> There's also anti-semitic black supremacists out there.



Are you talking about the Black Hebrew/Israelite types, or the Nation of Islam type? 

Either way blacks have had the highest self-admitted percentage of anti-semites in any group of citizens born in America, and its been that way for decade. Which I've always thought was pretty ironic considering the huge role Jews played in the civil rights struggle and how supportive they were/are of the black community


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 3, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Are you talking about the Black Hebrew/Israelite types, or the Nation of Islam type?
> 
> Either way blacks have had the highest self-admitted percentage of anti-semites in any group of citizens born in America, and its been that way for decade. Which I've always thought was pretty ironic considering the huge role Jews played in the civil rights struggle and how supportive they were/are of the black community


It's also interesting, considering that a lot of these anti-semites practice a form of Judaism, claiming that black people are the true Israelites.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 3, 2016)

They don't practice anything remotely close to Judaism. They claim to be, but they are in fact Christians, and they do a few things they 'think' are Jewish in their rituals but are usually just mimicking things they don't understand/straight up taking verses out of context. Their core beliefs are based on Christianity through and through, even though they call themselves Jewish. 

Which is something that has happened a lot throughout history, you always have small separate Christian groups who decide all of a sudden 'Wait no, WE'RE the real Jews, you see'. Look into the British Israelites, or the dozen or so other groups like that around the world. 

You even have Japanese people claiming that the Japanese are in fact one of the lost Jewish tribes. So in a way, Jews are to blame for anime. 

Dammit, Jews_._


----------



## Bogs (Apr 4, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> You even have Japanese people claiming that the Japanese are in fact one of the lost Jewish tribes. So in a way, Jews are to blame for anime.


----------



## Mark Corrigan (Apr 5, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?



Sure. A significant part of my family is anti-Semitic, being rural, simple-minded folk and so on.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Apr 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Either way blacks have had the highest self-admitted percentage of anti-semites in any group of citizens born in America, and its been that way for decade. Which I've always thought was pretty ironic considering the huge role Jews played in the civil rights struggle and how supportive they were/are of the black community


Personally, I attribute this to the resentment over Jews being a better represented minority than themselves. Anti-yellow racism by blacks comes from the same place, and I'm not just talking about our own country. Idi Amin nearly Final Solution'd Uganda's entire Asian population for this exact reason, and Robert Mugabe taught Donald Trump everything he knows about populism and foreigners.

This is what pisses me off most about the identity-politics/SJW crowd: They preach about oppression delivering an inherient and unimpeachable wisdom. The second you point out that most people of any background's response towards experiencing oppression is to find someone _they_ can pick on in turn, they immediately call you a racist and seek to shut you down.


----------



## Rokko (May 6, 2016)

As a german, I want to contribute to this topic. I did not read other posts in this thread, but I will after posting.
There is a huge jewish community in germany. There are many many jewish monuments and memorials in germany, specifically in my area. I visit them often, also I have been to _konzentrationslager _very often.
There are a lot of people who are interested in jewish culture! But there is still an anti-semitic trend in germany. This is told from a neutral point of view.
I am a flaming hater of anything anti-semitic, because it is so random, it became so natural, and so on and so forth. Some of my ancestors have been in the german restistance and were killed, so I am very senstitive with this. Actually I own some diaries from my ancestors that are really interesting and would probably make me some money. I will never give them away. Powerlevel-rate me all you want, this is a hot topic for me.


----------



## Ariel (May 6, 2016)

I like jews, i forgave them for what King Herod did.


----------



## WW 635 (May 7, 2016)

Rokko said:


> As a german, I want to contribute to this topic. I did not read other posts in this thread, but I will after posting.
> There is a huge jewish community in germany. There are many many jewish monuments and memorials in germany, specifically in my area. I visit them often, also I have been to _konzentrationslager _very often.
> There are a lot of people who are interested in jewish culture! But there is still an anti-semitic trend in germany. This is told from a neutral point of view.
> I am a flaming hater of anything anti-semitic, because it is so random, it became so natural, and so on and so forth. Some of my ancestors have been in the german restistance and were killed, so I am very senstitive with this. Actually I own some diaries from my ancestors that are really interesting and would probably make me some money. I will never give them away. Powerlevel-rate me all you want, this is a hot topic for me.


It's always adorable when Germans get Jew-lovey. While I did notice some Antisemitism while living in Germany, it seemed to be coming predominantly from the immigrant Muslim population and not the German people themselves. Don't worry, no one rational thinks you're a Nazi.


Ariel said:


> I like jews, i forgave them for what King Herod did.


Oh good! The Jews can go about their lives knowing that they are absolved for the actions of a Roman-installed ruler 2000 years ago.


----------



## Rokko (May 7, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> It's always adorable when Germans get Jew-lovey. While I did notice some Antisemitism while living in Germany, it seemed to be coming predominantly from the immigrant Muslim population and not the German people themselves. Don't worry, no one rational thinks you're a Nazi.



 Jew-lovey is nice. Although my interest in jewish culture comes more from an interest in archaeology and history. The whole region is really really fascinating.


----------



## Foltest (May 7, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> It's always adorable when Germans get Jew-lovey. While I did notice some Antisemitism while living in Germany, it seemed to be coming predominantly from the immigrant Muslim population and not the German people themselves. Don't worry, no one rational thinks you're a Nazi.


Most antisemitic attacks here in Sweden are perpetrated by muslims. Nobody want to talk about it, but it is fact in all but name. Our cowards to politicans do jack shit about it. 
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7163/swedish-antisemitism
http://www.timesofisrael.com/facing...rimes-swedens-jews-live-in-a-climate-of-fear/


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 7, 2016)

Foltest said:


> Most antisemitic attacks here in Sweden are perpetrated by muslims. Nobody want to talk about it, but it is fact in all but name. Our cowards to politicans do jack shit about it.


Could have just replaced Sweden with Europe and leave it at that you know


----------



## Darndirty (May 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They were literally prohibited from every other profession.
> 
> Then the same kind of fucking idiots who created that situation got mad they turned out really good at it.




This is because "usury" is supposed to be forbidden in the Bible (ie interest and credit) they made the Jews do it so they could profit and keep their hands clean then when they wanted to collect they just exiled the Jews or just flat out killed them and took all their jew golds, they didn't anticipate they'd be really good at it and better at surviving . More power to them


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (May 8, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> I love how some people insist that Jews control the entire world and are the most powerful people in the world when literally their entire history disproves that. I guess the Jews just _let _themselves be horrifically oppressed for thousands of years because of... something.



I think the Jewish people are a unique case when it comes to oppression. They are and have been very clearly oppressed and marginalized but because of a number of historical factors there are and have been a significant number of powerful/wealthy Jewish people out there. For example during the holocaust there was significant number of Jews in Hollywood and other fields. But at the same time, some of those Jews were passing as another race to further their careers and those that weren't found themselves for a number of reasons powerless to stop what was happening in Germany.

The Jewish situation looks very different from other minority groups like Blacks and Latinos but they are still very much oppressed.



The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?



Yes. Spent a significant amount of time around a number of Arabic people and some were pretty clearly antisemitic. It was weird because some often did it through the ole "The Jews killed Jesus" line. They always ignored the fact that Jesus was...yknow...


----------



## CWCissey (May 8, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Anyone ever met an antisemitic person?



Yeah, lots of Labour activists on Polling Day.

In all seriousness, a ton in Oldham, especially when Palestine gets bombed because Israel got sick of rockets landing in the countryside.


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 8, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I think the Jewish people are a unique case when it comes to oppression. They are and have been very clearly oppressed and marginalized but because of a number of historical factors there are and have been a significant number of powerful/wealthy Jewish people out there. For example during the holocaust there was significant number of Jews in Hollywood and other fields. But at the same time, some of those Jews were passing as another race to further their careers and those that weren't found themselves for a number of reasons powerless to stop what was happening in Germany.
> 
> The Jewish situation looks very different from other minority groups like Blacks and Latinos but they are still very much oppressed.
> 
> ...


You can find a lot of those at websites like Youtube. Especially revolving around Alex Jones or some Illuminati Zionist Globalist Jew conspiracy.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 25, 2016)

Many people accuse Jews of trying to destroy society through the propagation of leftism starting with many Jews but the Jewish community remaining Conservative. I personally have great doubts on this because at least anecdotally the Jews who espouse harmful ideologies tend to be outcasts from the Jewish community and not live conservatively. I don't know much about conservative Jews but do the secular conservatives not advocate that people of other cultures act in a similar fashion. All I see is a community which is especially resistant to leftism in Israel.

American Secular Jews also have very low fertility which suggests that they are even more affected by leftist disease than any other ethnic group

http://www.jewishpolicycenter.org/4058/israel-demographic-miracle


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 25, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Many people accuse Jews of trying to destroy society through the propagation of leftism starting with many Jews but the Jewish community remaining Conservative. I personally have great doubts on this because at least anecdotally the Jews who espouse harmful ideologies tend to be outcasts from the Jewish community and not live conservatively. I don't know much about conservative Jews but do the secular conservatives not advocate that people of other cultures act in a similar fashion. All I see is a community which is especially resistant to leftism in Israel.
> 
> American Secular Jews also have very low fertility which suggests that they are even more affected by leftist disease than any other ethnic group
> 
> http://www.jewishpolicycenter.org/4058/israel-demographic-miracle



You are spot on. The disease is liberalism and those who push for it most are the ones most contaminated with it. Ben Shapiro put it best to liberals (who happen to be Jewish) and try to use 'As a Jew' to push liberalism: 

'If I gave a private investigator your picture, no name nothing, just your picture and that you will be at a certain place at a certain time and asked him to follow you, how long would it take for him to discover you are Jewish just by observing the way you live?' 

For most of those people, it'd be 'a really really long time'. Judaism is antithetical to Liberalism, just look at Orthodox Jews.


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 25, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> You are spot on. The disease is liberalism and those who push for it most are the ones most contaminated with it. Ben Shapiro put it best to liberals (who happen to be Jewish) and try to use 'As a Jew' to push liberalism:
> 
> 'If I gave a private investigator your picture, no name nothing, just your picture and that you will be at a certain place at a certain time and asked him to follow you, how long would it take for him to discover you are Jewish just by observing the way you live?'
> 
> For most of those people, it'd be 'a really really long time'. Judaism is antithetical to Liberalism, just look at Orthodox Jews.


I never really thought about antisemitism sweeping in Liberalism.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 25, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> I never really thought about antisemitism sweeping in Liberalism.



The major argument of Western reactionary/alt right anti-semites nowadays (just go browse stormfront or /pol/) is that Jews are pushing shit like illegal immigration, accepting in refugees, trannies in bathroom, etc.. etc.. 

Ultimately everything they reproach Jews of pushing on society is really progressivism, and they convince themselves are Jews behind it because there are Jews pushing it, not realizing that they are not pushing this shit because they are Jews, but because they are progressives who happen to be Jewish. 

The funny thing is that when you look into  leftist anti-semites, they blame Jews for pushing capitalism, bourgeoisie, neoconservative ideology, wall street, Israel, etc.. etc.. 

Basically whatever you hate, the Jew embodies.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> For most of those people, it'd be 'a really really long time'. Judaism is antithetical to Liberalism, just look at Orthodox Jews.



Orthodox Jews represent less than 10 percent of Jews, and even of that population, only 57 percent are Republican or lean toward the GOP.  The other 90%+ of the Jewish population leans heavily toward Democrats.


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (May 26, 2016)

My uni had Grover Norquist as a speaker before he got really famous with his anti tax pledge. His talk was about using policy to make people Republicans by incentivizing behaviors that correlate with Republic beliefs (a lot of stuff about stock ownership through 401ks).

As an aside, he mentioned the only group this didn't work for were Jews, and he'd given up on converting them.

And even the Haredi vote Dem because they have agreements with the NY Democrat machine to basically leave them alone. They really don't care what the goyim do, they just want more funding for their yeshivas.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 26, 2016)

Load Bearing Drywall said:


> My uni had Grover Norquist as a speaker before he got really famous with his anti tax pledge. His talk was about using policy to make people Republicans by incentivizing behaviors that correlate with Republic beliefs (a lot of stuff about stock ownership through 401ks).
> 
> As an aside, he mentioned the only group this didn't work for were Jews, and he'd given up on converting them.
> 
> And even the Haredi vote Dem because they have agreements with the NY Democrat machine to basically leave them alone. They really don't care what the goyim do, they just want more funding for their yeshivas.


What interference would otherwise occur from the democrats that there is an arrangement to avoid?


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (May 26, 2016)

It has a lot to do with schools. Young boys growing up Haredi (think Jewish Amish if you need a reference point) don't learn fluent English at their religious private schools (most of them speak Yiddish as their mother tongue) , or math or anything that could allow them to function in the modern world. Instead they go to religious schools and learn Torah. This varies from sect to sect, based on the traditions of their head rabbis (the Satmar are the worst). It's not much better for the girls, either. 

There's also a lot of using city money inappropriately that gets ignored, because they will vote exactly as their rabbi says to. For example, in NYC there were sex segregated busses in these neighborhoods - until more goyim moved into the area and complained -  rightly, because it was illegal.


----------



## ActualKiwi (May 26, 2016)

Anti-semitism is pretty bad, but what about hating on mexican-jew-lizards?


----------



## Pikimon (May 26, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> American Secular Jews also have very low fertility which suggests that they are even more affected by leftist disease than any other ethnic group


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Anti-semitism is pretty bad, but what about hating on mexican-jew-lizards?



That's okay but only if you hate them because of the lizard part.


----------



## Stereotypical Badger (May 26, 2016)

I deeply resent what Jews have done as a group to Western Civilization so I guess you could call me antisemitic, however I don't consider myself an immoral or ignorant person and I don't have a problem with any individual Jew. 

True antisemitism is a reaction to Jewish behavior, not some knee jerk prejudice or resentment of success. Jews have managed to invert this fact by spreading the meme that antisemitism is some kind of character flaw or some immoral and irrational prejudice on the part of the antisemite. Nothing is further from the truth. 

In my case I simply studied the impact of Jewish social and political movements on the West over the last 100 years and I ended up not liking it one bit. My research kind of went like this: 1 Identify a destructive social or political movement, 2 trace it to its source, 3 find group of Jews. The most striking thing is that with every movement Jews start their intentions are disingenuous. For example they did not start the NAACP or spearhead the Civil Rights Movement for any love of blacks or any principals of equality, they saw it as part of their battle with the dominate ethnic group, which at the time was white America. 

Jews have completely transformed the culture and values of the West and they did it purely for selfish reasons. A century ago progressiveism was a tiny little cult of weirdos with zero political influence, now it is the dominant ideology.  I can even perfectly understand why they did it. They pushed for massive third world immigration because it makes them less conspicuous. They pushed for gay rights because a society tolerant of homosexuals is by default tolerant of Jews. They empowered and amplified any group that could conceivably resent the white majority in America because they wanted to eliminate the possibility of  American Nazism. Not all white men are Nazis, but all Nazis were white men, so the Jews went and created the anti-white anti-male cult of the SJW.   

As for most openly antisemitic people apparently being failures and whackjobs, well Jews are currently the richest and most powerful ethnic group in the world, their power is such that openly criticizing them can destroy your livelihood, therefore it figures that only people who have nothing to lose will ever dare say anything bad about them. Skinheads and Neo-Nazis are just inconsequential youth subcultures but they are very useful as they reinforces the stereotype of the moronic & dangerous antisemite. The worst thing that could happen to Jews right now would be for these groups to just disappear as it would make their whining about persecution all the more ridiculous. 

Now if you've been conditioned to not care (or even embrace) the changes that Jewish social and political movements have made to your country then chances are you're not an anti-semite, but if you give a damn about your nation eventually you'll end up disliking the group most responsible for its decline. 

Possibly I'll now be banned for expressing wrong-think in the current year, that would be a shame but entirely understandable.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Orthodox Jews represent less than 10 percent of Jews, and even of that population, only 57 percent are Republican or lean toward the GOP. The other 90%+ of the Jewish population leans heavily toward Democrats.



The Orthodox Jews are the only Jews who follow Judaism the way it's always been followed. You are right that roughly 60% of them vote Republican but keep in mind that it doesn't mean 40% support the Democrats, some of them are independents _and_ some of them, like the Hassidic groups who live in enclaves, are completely cut off from secular society for the most part so they have no idea what current Democrats are like or stand for, all they hear is what both Democrats and Republicans tell them when they visit and that's about. They don't own televisions, they don't read newspapers and don't go on the internet. So while they might be voting Democrat, they don't support anything they stand for. It's more by habit than anything else.



Load Bearing Drywall said:


> Grover Norquist



Grover "Hey Guys, the Muslim Brotherhood is Awesome!" Norquist is retarded fuck him.



Load Bearing Drywall said:


> And even the Haredi vote Dem because they have agreements with the NY Democrat machine to basically leave them alone. They really don't care what the goyim do, they just want more funding for their yeshivas.



Except 60% of Orthodox Jews vote Republican, and the more religious the more likely to vote Republican. The only exceptions, I noted above.



Stereotypical Badger said:


> A century ago progressiveism was a tiny little cult of weirdos with zero political influence, now it is the dominant ideology.



A hundred years ago,  you mean one year before the Communist revolution in Russia where socialism was inflaming the world and Marx's books were getting banned from countries because it was creating too much turmoil?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 26, 2016)

Stereotypical Badger said:


> I deeply resent what Jews have done as a group to Western Civilization so I guess you could call me antisemitic, however I don't consider myself an immoral or ignorant person and I don't have a problem with any individual Jew.
> 
> True antisemitism is a reaction to Jewish behavior, not some knee jerk prejudice or resentment of success. Jews have managed to invert this fact by spreading the meme that antisemitism is some kind of character flaw or some immoral and irrational prejudice on the part of the antisemite. Nothing is further from the truth.
> 
> ...


You will not be banned but you are wrong. If that were the case that Jews were using progressivism for their own nefarious ends then they would not be as affected by its negative effects instead of more affected. I would simply consider them to be patient zero of the memetic disease that is leftism


----------



## KingGeedorah (May 26, 2016)

Stereotypical Badger said:


> Now if you've been conditioned to not care (or even embrace) the changes that Jewish social and political movements have made to your country then chances are you're not an anti-semite, but if you give a damn about your nation eventually you'll end up disliking the group most responsible for its decline.


Either you are brainwashed by the Jews or you will hate them for being Jews? Dude you need to get some real life hobbies that don't involve conspiracies of another group of people.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 26, 2016)

KingGeedorah said:


> Either you are brainwashed by the Jews or you will hate them for being Jews? Dude you need to get some real life hobbies that don't involve conspiracies of another group of people.



I didn't bother deconstructing his post but it's clear he's an alt-right type who gets all of his 'Jew facts' from /pol/, TRS etc.. etc.. 

If you asked him to name the five Jews who hurt America the most since its inception he would be hard press to name one, maybe two. He'd probably go for Soros, and maybe Alinsky, but yeah he probably couldn't on the top of his head name many more than that, and definitely not people who led to the kind of problems he pretends Jews are responsible for. 

Not only that but 'Well the only people who can openly express Jew hatred are people who have nothing to lose but otherwise a lot more people would agree' is laughable wishful thinking.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2016)

Stereotypical Badger said:


> I deeply resent what Jews have done as a group to Western Civilization so I guess you could call me antisemitic, however I don't consider myself an immoral or ignorant person and I don't have a problem with any individual Jew.



Nice pasta.

I mean unless you actually wrote all that tl;dr spew.



Internet War Criminal said:


> The Orthodox Jews are the only Jews who follow Judaism the way it's always been followed.



That doesn't even make any sense.  And hasn't been remotely true throughout all of history.  For one thing, it completely ignores Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.  They don't exist or some shit?

That's like saying only the Eastern Orthodox church is Christian, or some bizarre shit like that.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> That doesn't even make any sense. And hasn't been remotely true throughout all of history. For one thing, it completely ignores Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews. They don't exist or some shit?



"Orthodox" is just a modern term that reform Jews who broke off from the Torah-observant world gave to those who still followed Torah in order to make them look backwards while their way was the new way, the modern way, the _right _way unlike those old codgy men pouring over volumes of Talmud. Time to join the rest of the world, nothing better than to fully embrace our German lifestyle! - Reform circa 1900s. 

Oriental Jewry never had a need for the 'Orthodox' label because they never broke away from their traditions and they had nothing to do with the secular movements from their counterparts (until the immigration to Israel and the influence of early Zionists but that's another thing altogether) but that's definitely what they were considered to be by the same people who penned their Ashkenazi neighbors Orthodox.


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 26, 2016)

If this thread is allowed to exist my Comm Watch thread on Jews should be unlocked. Do your fucking job, hotpockets.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> "Orthodox" is just a modern term that reform Jews who broke off from the Torah-observant world gave to those who still followed Torah in order to make them look backwards while their way was the new way, the modern way, the _right _way unlike those old codgy men pouring over volumes of Talmud.



You mean the Talmud that is full of hundreds of vastly different and varying opinions about virtually every aspect of being Jewish, from every scholar considered worth noting over hundreds of years, even those who were never considered "right" by a majority?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> You mean the Talmud that is full of hundreds of vastly different and varying opinions about virtually every aspect of being Jewish, from every scholar considered worth noting over hundreds of years, even those who were never considered "right" by a majority?



Except that the Talmud's "vastly different and varying opinions" agree on 99.99999% of matters, what they spend pages and pages disagreeing on is 'should you eat X grams to fulfill your obligation, or Y grams?' or 'you should tie the knot this way! no, you should tie it that way!', not whether you have to eat or tie that knot. 

There's is no semblance whatsoever in the disagreements between the Sages who agreed on almost everything and disagreed on those details versus the Torah-observant community and the Reformists who said 'No actually you can do that whichever way you want, or not'. 

The latter is a modern, European invention that is a result of the spirit of Progressivism that arose at this point (and also why it was completely rejected by the Oriental Jews)


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 26, 2016)

Boy did this just escalated for a bit. Anyways, I do personally understand certain individual Jews have shaped history. But still, pretty much every racial group has too. Like racism, I like to think some people blame a certain group out of ignorance and influences from others.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Except that the Talmud's "vastly different and varying opinions" agree on 99.99999% of matters, what they spend pages and pages disagreeing on is 'should you eat X grams to fulfill your obligation, or Y grams?' or 'you should tie the knot this way! no, you should tie it that way!', not whether you have to eat or tie that knot.
> 
> There's is no semblance whatsoever in the disagreements between the Sages who agreed on almost everything and disagreed on those details versus the Torah-observant community and the Reformists who said 'No actually you can do that whichever way you want, or not'.
> 
> The latter is a modern, European invention that is a result of the spirit of Progressivism that arose at this point (and also why it was completely rejected by the Oriental Jews)



Hillel and Shammai were known for agreeing on absolutely everything of any importance at all, true.  (Rolls eyes.)


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Hillel and Shammai were known for agreeing on absolutely everything of any importance at all, true. (Rolls eyes.)



Yes, they most definitely did. They both agreed for example that you need to keep Shabbat, that to keep Shabbat you need to avoid 39 different types of works, that those types of works include dying, and they both agreed that it was definitely forbidden on Shabbat. What they disagreed on was whether it was permitted to put it in dye before Shabbat and let it finish on its own during Shabbat or not. 

Yes this is clearly like Orthodox Jews saying 'We need to keep kosher' and reform Jews saying 'No actually we can eat shrimp not an abomination anymore even if it says so explicitly in the text'.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 14, 2016)

I really don't understand why the Khazhar theory has any ideological support. What difference does it make what the origin of Jews is if they had still actually converted


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jul 14, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I really don't understand why the Khazhar theory has any ideological support. What difference does it make what the origin of Jews is if they had still actually converted



If the Ashkenazi Jews are not real Jews then its ok to hate them because that doesn't make you an anti-semite or something. Also really you're the real Jew if you think about it not them they are just a race of usurpers who pretend to be there and have no right to be in Israel or anywhere let's kill them


in a nutshell


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 14, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I really don't understand why the Khazhar theory has any ideological support. What difference does it make what the origin of Jews is if they had still actually converted


Then the Rottschild theory were the Rottschild family own the world or something. Pretty far fetched.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 15, 2016)

I'll just post it here because it's the closest thing to a relevant topic. Namely the story of the Ham Jew as I call him. Ok when Strelok was a highschooler, he worked at Walmart. Because they paid $8.75 an hour instead of McD's state minimum of $7.25, and didn't involve coming home smelling like a fryer. I pushed carts and it was the best job barbecue it kept me away from the frontend manager who was eventually fired for being a bipolar trainwreck and assaulting a cashier, and kept me OUTSIDE the store on the train wreck that is Black Friday. But that's neither here nor there.

What is relevant is, because cart pushers had to use machinery to move 50 carts or so at once in the lots, and din't have much to do during slow times, we were also trained to use other supposedly dangerous equipment, and as such I had to take shifts in the Deli when the Deli guy took his usual several week medical fraud breaks. And that's where Ham Jew comes in.

See, our town has a neighboring town with a very large sect of Satmar Hasidics. They don't have much in the way of a downtown or economy (Which isn't saying much for our region, for instance my next door neighbor is a hay field) and have very large families due to rules against contraceptives. And as such often head to our Walmart, as do oddly enough people from NYC nearly an hour south, because it's the only general store large enough in the immediate area to accept food stamps while also not having shit selection. But that's neither here nor there. What is is the Ham Jew.

See, when I worked at the Deli Counter, there was a particular member of this sect who would come to my counter. And he'd say he wanted a beef sandwich. So I'd reach for the kosher brisket. But he stops me. "Nonono." He then looks over his shoulder. "Beef" He then points, forcefully. At the Ham. "Sir, this isn't beef this is ham". Again, he repeats "No, ham". So I make it for him, because it's not my place to chastise him. But it kept happening, for weeks. Same deal, look over shoulder, make sure nobody saw him, and order a "Beef" sandwhich.

Never knew what happened to him, or if he ever got found out. but man, if you're still out there, and somehow reading this, keep on keepin' on Ham Jew.

One of these days I should just make a CW thread labled "People who Shopped at the Walmart Strelok Worked At", because there were enough weirdos to fill a thread for sure.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jul 15, 2016)

That story doesn't make any sense. Whether he ordered beef or pork he was not eating kosher either way so why would he pretend to be ordering one in order not to be seen ordering the other when it literally would make no difference to anyone from his community? 

If he was seen ordering non-kosher food it doesn't matter which type of non-kosher food he ate.

That's like a Mormon ordering a beer but secretly asking for a scotch


----------



## Strelok (Jul 15, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> That story doesn't make any sense. Whether he ordered beef or pork he was not eating kosher either way so why would he pretend to be ordering one in order not to be seen ordering the other when it literally would make no difference to anyone from his community?
> 
> If he was seen ordering non-kosher food it doesn't matter which type of non-kosher food he ate.
> 
> That's like a Mormon ordering a beer but secretly asking for a scotch



Fuck if I know. You think I asked him at $8 an hour?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 15, 2016)

@wagglyplacebo is a good friend and a good mod don't leave him at his time of need.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 15, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> That story doesn't make any sense. Whether he ordered beef or pork he was not eating kosher either way so why would he pretend to be ordering one in order not to be seen ordering the other when it literally would make no difference to anyone from his community?
> 
> If he was seen ordering non-kosher food it doesn't matter which type of non-kosher food he ate.
> 
> That's like a Mormon ordering a beer but secretly asking for a scotch


If there was a large hasidic community in the area maybe there was just an expectation that all beef there be kosher


----------



## Strelok (Jul 15, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> If there was a large hasidic community in the area maybe there was just an expectation that all beef there be kosher



No I'm pretty sure made to order from the deli counter wouldn't be because of cross contamination from the slicers. It was probably more about making sure I didn't question it.

We sometimes went days without washing those things tbh. Enjoy your food!


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jul 15, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> If there was a large hasidic community in the area maybe there was just an expectation that all beef there be kosher


There is no way they would serve pig in a kosher establishment those are under constant supervision.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 15, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> There is no way they would serve pig in a kosher establishment those are under constant supervision.



Wal-Mart's a kosher establishment?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 15, 2016)

There is literally no reason why Anti-semitism should exist at all. Its very stupid, and I don't understand why people out there hate Jews.


TylerRVG said:


> Some distinction should be made between Anti-Semitism and Anti-Zionism.
> 
> People who are against Zionism are very often strawmanned by those for it as just being filthy bigotted Anti-Semites.
> 
> I don't consider myself an Anti-Semite- I have nothing against the Jewish people, their religion, or even Israel existing as a country. I do have a problem, however, with Zionism, for the same reason I'd have a problem with any country being forcibly annexed into another because "muh holy-land". Even if this is Palestine we're talking about, and Muslims are the current group of people that everyone loves to hate. Seriously, leave Palestine alone, you damn dirty JERKS!


I am neutral on the situation of Israel and Palestine since both have their faults, but you are seriously retarded if you believe that Jews didn't live in that same area thousands of years ago. Where else do you think the Abrahamic religions started? Not only that, but it's Palestine that's instigating the conflict these days. People not supporting it is irrelevant to the subject of Islam, as there's a stable community of Muslims in Israel. The conflict is really one of the most childish of motivations.
"I WAS HERE FIRST"
"NO I WAS"
"DADDY U.N. CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ISRAEL TO STOP HITTING ME"
"HE'S THE ONE THATS STARTING IT BY RUINING MY MODEL CITY AND SHOOTING PELLETS AT ME" 
That's the situation in a nutshell.
Seriously, shut the fuck up and accept each other as neighbors. Even North Korea of all places isn't waging war on the South on a daily basis, which says a whole lot about how pointless the whole conflict is. Both groups have lived in the same area for thousands of years, and it's really sad how they haven't realized this.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jul 15, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Wal-Mart's a kosher establishment?



In a world where there are kosher McDonalds, everything is possible.

I was talking about the principle though, the same would apply to halal as well


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah no pretty much every Jew agrees on shellfish and pork being non-kosher, it's just that a lot of us are only really Jewish by blood and not in beliefs so we don't really care.

Any Jew who tries to claim that eating pork is OK and still somehow wants to claim religious legitimacy is doing it wrong.

But me? Gimme dat BLT all day.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 16, 2016)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Yeah no pretty much every Jew agrees on shellfish and pork being non-kosher, it's just that a lot of us are only really Jewish by blood and not in beliefs so we don't really care.
> 
> Any Jew who tries to claim that eating pork is OK and still somehow wants to claim religious legitimacy is doing it wrong.
> 
> But me? Gimme dat BLT all day.


Yeah, Jews definitely find shellfish to be non-Kosher. They also find the mix of meat and dairy to not be Kosher.
Shia as well find Shellfish to be Haraam believe it or not. I had a conversation with a Shiite friend of mine about lobsters, he was wondering how it tastes, and I told him it's some of the best seafood ever. He asked "Isn't it Haraam tho?" I than told him "Of course not bro, why else would they sell it in Kuwait if it was?" Later that day I found out from my family that although us Sunni can eat shellfish/crustaceans, the Shia cannot, for what reason I have absolutely no idea at all.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 16, 2016)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Yeah no pretty much every Jew agrees on shellfish and pork being non-kosher, it's just that a lot of us are only really Jewish by blood and not in beliefs so we don't really care.
> 
> Any Jew who tries to claim that eating pork is OK and still somehow wants to claim religious legitimacy is doing it wrong.
> 
> But me? Gimme dat BLT all day.



I think dietary laws are, by and large, the silliness and least spiritual of all conduct rules.  While they enforce a norm among societies that care about them, and a sense of identity, they have absolutely nothing to do with spiritual beliefs and there is no way someone's "legitimacy" is any less because they think lobster is fine but shrimp is an abomination, or because they disagree about what kind of silly ass hat to wear.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 16, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I think dietary laws are, by and large, the silliness and least spiritual of all conduct rules.  While they enforce a norm among societies that care about them, and a sense of identity, they have absolutely nothing to do with spiritual beliefs and there is no way someone's "legitimacy" is any less because they think lobster is fine but shrimp is an abomination, or because they disagree about what kind of silly ass hat to wear.


I believe it has less to do with spirituality and more to do with cleanliness, at least this is how I see it. This is also the reason why Pork isn't consumed by Muslims or Jews, because they aren't considered to be clean animals for consumption, according to the religious laws that is.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 16, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> I believe it has less to do with spirituality and more to do with cleanliness, at least this is how I see it. This is also the reason why Pork isn't consumed by Muslims or Jews, because they aren't considered to be clean animals for consumption, according to the religious laws that is.



Cleanliness is in a purely spiritual sense, though, because any actual concerns that historically existed about specific animals is long gone.  There is no reason dogs are inherently unclean.  That's a belief.  A religious belief.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 16, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Cleanliness is in a purely spiritual sense, though, because any actual concerns that historically existed about specific animals is long gone.  There is no reason dogs are inherently unclean.  That's a belief.  A religious belief.


Though I understand where you're coming from, the belief that dogs are unclean tends to vary depending on the person you're talking to. To eat them is considered Haraam. The bedouins of the Arabian desert have used dogs for hunting and as companions, specifically the Saluki dog. The people on the more conservative bordering on extremist side of the spectrum are the ones condemning dogs, their view is because that they will sometimes eat feces and/or roll around in it. This is their reasoning, but I find it very stupid TBH. Many people I know own dogs, as did I.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm bumping up this thread because for some reason, college campuses are having a rise in Anti-Semitic views. Most of them has to do with the Israeli-Palestinian relationships. I wonder what you guys think of that?
Edit:


----------



## Derbydollar (Dec 18, 2016)

I think that's pretty edgy


----------



## Foltest (Dec 18, 2016)

It is because they see the whole conflict in strictly black or white. No shades of grey here. That it is far more complex then what it is. We also have to deal with some media that is very bias (in my country, nearly all media is for Palestine and paint Israel is Nazi 2.0).


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 18, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> I'm bumping up this thread because for some reason, college campuses are having a rise in Anti-Semitic views. Most of them has to do with the Israeli-Palestinian relationships. I wonder what you guys think of that?
> Edit:
> DA JUICE R OPPRESIN MAH RIGHTS





Foltest said:


> It is because they see the whole conflict in strictly black or white. No shades of grey here. That it is far more complex then what it is. We also have to deal with some media that is very bias (in my country, nearly all media is for Palestine and paint Israel is Nazi 2.0).



IMO I think the reason a lot of colleges tend to support Palestine (despite the Palestinians torpedoing every attempt at statehood they got) is because they seem oppressed. College students all love standing up for the oppressed and believe that Palestine is full of innocents who did nothing wrong. What they don't know is that Palestine probably has a _worse _human rights record that Israel. LGBT citizens are not considered citizens and are killed for the crime of being LGBT whereas in Israel LGBT citizens are free to live as they please. Criticizing Hamas gets you either tortured, killed, or both. Palestinian military groups also love putting rockets next to places like mosques, homes, and even a UN building. Which totally isn't to gain sympathy from the media guys. Let's also not forget that according to a former black September member (one of the only three survivors), President Mahmoud Abbas funded the Munich Olympics massacre group. 
Another thing that should not be forgotten was the lynching of two Israeli reservists by a 1000 palestinians who then said they didn't want it aired on television.

Don't get me wrong, Israel has its problems and is far from perfect. But compared to Palestine, Israel is 100 times better as they don't try to smuggle in suicide vests or cheer for 9/11. Overall the Palestinians continue to make their problem worse.

And just in case you aren't convinced. (Warning link is graphic).


----------



## Lorento (Dec 19, 2016)

PortsideDave said:


> IMO I think the reason a lot of colleges tend to support Palestine (despite the Palestinians torpedoing every attempt at statehood they got) is because they seem oppressed. College students all love standing up for the oppressed and believe that Palestine is full of innocents who did nothing wrong. What they don't know is that Palestine probably has a _worse _human rights record that Israel. LGBT citizens are not considered citizens and are killed for the crime of being LGBT whereas in Israel LGBT citizens are free to live as they please. Criticizing Hamas gets you either tortured, killed, or both. Palestinian military groups also love putting rockets next to places like mosques, homes, and even a UN building. Which totally isn't to gain sympathy from the media guys. Let's also not forget that according to a former black September member (one of the only three survivors), President Mahmoud Abbas funded the Munich Olympics massacre group.
> Another thing that should not be forgotten was the lynching of two Israeli reservists by a 1000 palestinians who then said they didn't want it aired on television.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Israel has its problems and is far from perfect. But compared to Palestine, Israel is 100 times better as they don't try to smuggle in suicide vests or cheer for 9/11. Overall the Palestinians continue to make their problem worse.
> ...



It's also worth pointing out that Jews are not allowed to pray at the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, but Muslims are. And if you try to go to pray, the locals will stone you until you either run or die. 

The treaties surrounding Israel are very complex and anyone who truly believes the issue to be 'Palestinians=Good' and 'Jews=Bad' are utterly delusional idiots.


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 20, 2016)

At my Alma mater several years back, the SJP chapter posted mock eviction notices at dormitories for some feels about Israel's alleged illegal occupation of Palestinian territories, but ended up looking like morons because it's illegal to use local government insignia on fake documents. The students scared were sort of morons as well, because the local government doesn't have jurisdiction over eviction on state university property.



Lorento said:


> It's also worth pointing out that Jews are not allowed to pray at the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, but Muslims are. And if you try to go to pray, the locals will stone you until you either run or die.


Israeli police guard the site and will apprehend you before anybody grabs a rock from their so-called holy site and chucks it at you.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jan 11, 2017)

The Israelis might bombard the Palestinians with artillery, but at least they have the decency to warn the civilians beforehand to get them out of the hot zone. The Palestinians just tell the civilians to stay put and ignore the warnings (Sometimes at gunpoint), and then play the victim card when the civilians get blown to shit and pin it all on Israel.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 11, 2017)

Broseph Stalin said:


> The Israelis might bombard the Palestinians with artillery, but at least they have the decency to warn the civilians beforehand to get them out of the hot zone. The Palestinians just tell the civilians to stay put and ignore the warnings (Sometimes at gunpoint), and then play the victim card when the civilians get blown to shit and pin it all on Israel.



There was a Hamas commander who was warned "stay away from your family we know exactly where you are and we will kill you in 48 hour". He stayed with his wives and 9 children and said 'lol no'. They called 24 hours before and said the same. He refused to separate from them. They called the day of, he refused. They bombed him, then all of the palis and international media chimped our REEE ISRAEL KILLED ONE TERRORIST ALONGSIDE 12 CIVVIES REEEEE


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 2, 2020)

What annoys me is when feminists complain about men being over represented in the upper echelons but throw a fit when you point out you can say the same thing about Jews. Statistically speaking both observations are correct, so why is it acceptable to complain about one and not the other?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 2, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> What annoys me is when feminists complain about men being over represented in the upper echelons but throw a fit when you point out you can say the same thing about Jews. Statistically speaking both observations are correct, so why is it acceptable to complain about one and not the other?


For the same reason speaking up about arab rape gangs is problematic. SJWs don't use their brain.


----------



## queerape (Aug 3, 2020)

I think you can criticize Israel without being antiSemetic. Otherwise, criticizing America would mean you hate Christians, and criticizing China would mean yu hate Atheists, and criticizing Saudi Arabia or Turkey would mean you are Islamophobic.


----------



## muh_moobs (Aug 3, 2020)

Shalom




Fuckin' kikes


----------



## Calandrino (Aug 5, 2020)

This thread seems to indicate that KF used to love the Jewish people and everything they have given us. When did Hate take hold?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 7, 2020)

Jews are better than Muslims. Israel 2020


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 7, 2020)

While I can at least understand hate of jews stemming from nepotistic behaviour and unsavoury business practices (at least as long as those practices weren't common by just as many christians), the one form of hate I can't see as anything but autistic is the "saboteurs of the west". 
There are couple of reasons why it's ridiculous:
First, Jews will fucking argue about anything, so any notion of some organized behaviour is outlandish, shit Israel is likely to have the fourth election in 2 years. 
Second, it makes no sense that the west economy and culture got into their zenith in around the 80s/90's and it's a part of a long con from the side of Jews trying to take it down, despite being responsible for lots of economical and cultural milestones. All the while Asians bite into positions of Jews in both tech and media.
But the biggest problem is that the idea is just made to justify why non-Jews acting in a way that's against the person's political ideology. It's ironically an anti-christian idea because it portrays the majority of christians as sheep who will walk to the slaughter because they are too dumb to realize that the Jews lie to them.


----------



## polyester (Aug 11, 2020)

TylerRVG said:


> People who are against Zionism are very often strawmanned by those for it as just being filthy bigotted Anti-Semites.



TBH, it's Anti-Semites (in the sense that mainstream polite society uses the phrase) who are wronged by being grouped with Anti-Zionists.

Noticing things in your own country that you're not supposed to notice, like how the movement to force "woke" culture, "Social Justice", and socialism on White people is predominately driven by rich Atheist Socialist Ashkenazi Jews -- that doesn't make you a sped.

On the other hand, if you have a fanatical hate-boner for some tiny non-shithole country in a shithole region half a globe away, to the point where you foam at the mouth over every insignificant little thing their government does or is accused of doing (and hold them to an irrational standard you would hold no other government or people to), then yeah, you're a sped.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Since this is one of the only platforms where literal nazis and Jews can post side by side, I figured I'd start a discussion thread. I believe that the best way to get close to the truth is to listen to everyone's opinion.

Personally, I like Jews. I'm part Ashkenazi and nearly every American Jew I've met behaved similarly to Whites of their social class. That being said, I think there's some truth to "antisemitic" conspiracy theories. The holocaust seems to have been exaggerated and politicized in such a way to help the creation of Israel and exert control over Americans of all races. It turned antisemitism into a giant taboo which is now used by shitty Jews like George Soros as a shield against criticism.

So. Do you think Jews are good for society, or are they a problem? Discuss.


----------



## Grinrow (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes jews are great and so is Isreal


----------



## Aidan (Aug 21, 2020)

I was right when I called you a Nazi. Take that, big git.

I'm no expert on jews and I don't try to be, but to me it seems like there's far more going on than just some big ol jewish conspiracy, especially internationally. I believe like with any culture/religion there are factions and a lot of internal squabbles and there's not a single jew mold.
On the flip side there certainly are a lot of powerful jews all over the world and I think many jews behave like indians and try to hire jews and work with jews over non-jews as that seems to be the easiest explanation as how to how any sort of elite jewish cabal could form over time. 
The jewish community is garbage though, at least in the US, especially orthodox jews. Those stereotypes seem to ring true in many cases and they do a pretty good job of getting people to hate them.

The Jewish question/conspiracy I think is misdirected and is an "elite" thing above all else.

All that said, I understand why people don't like jews in the US and every prominent jewish organization is fucked beyond repair and are way too influential on the nation as a whole for things that have nothing to do with jews or the jewish community.
I also believe many prominent Americans with duel citizenship with Israel do have dual loyalties and that it's a problem. The real issue is you can't even talk about this in the open or you're literally hitler and if you work in any decent career you can very well become effectively blacklisted and your life ruined for daring to criticize anything jewish or israeli, then they wonder why people end up associating in dark corners of the net with people who really do want to kill all jews.

tl;dr it's complicated and i think the "you cant touch us" shit creates more people who dislike juice than anything


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 21, 2020)

Jewish girls are cute, mostly. Except when they aren’t.


----------



## Daisymae (Aug 21, 2020)

This guy?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 21, 2020)

I think there are malignant aspects to the culture. Not every Jewish person grows up embedded in that culture, and not every one who grows up with it "takes" to it. But some of the stuff about their disdain for other people, the nepotism, the superiority complex, is true. There's more to it than that, but it's late and meh. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Aug 21, 2020)

Go back to Canaan


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> I think there are malignant aspects to the culture. Not every Jewish person grows up embedded in that culture, and not every one who grows up with it "takes" to it. But some of the stuff about their disdain for other people, the nepotism, the superiority complex, is true. There's more to it than that, but it's late and meh. Maybe tomorrow.


Interesting. I'm not deeply involved with Jewish culture so I didn't know about that. Is it mostly the hyper religious Jews who absorb those toxic aspects? 

Circumcision is pretty malignant, too. Everyone cries about Muslims doing FGM but nobody is allowed to speak up about Jews doing MGM. Tikkun olam means rules for thee but not for me, I guess.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 21, 2020)

> Do you think Jews are good for society, or are they a problem?


They're great for their societies.

While I don't like their methods I certainly can't fault them for wanting to secure the existence of their people and a future for their children. Are they bad for other societies? They certainly can be both at the elite level and on the level of the average schlomo, but again this is true for all races to varying degrees. Races have never and should never put other races above their own, so such behavior is to be expected. What is different about Jews is how they go about securing their existence. They use money and cultural subversion to "peacefully" genocide people that might threaten them. Domesticating them instead of decimating them, corrupting them instead of castrating them, replacing them instead of exterminating them. They got really good at these things because for thousands of years they either weren't capable or weren't allowed to do much of anything else and that "artificial selection" of the jewiest of the jew has only exacerbated their "negative" cultural/genetic behaviors and most importantly, their paranoia of other races.

If it's true that collectively, because of the Rothschilds, they have more than half of the total money on the planet and it's true that money equals power, then any race they deem a threat is pretty much fucked. The world has been cooled and solidified largely by their influence on cultures and politics under the guise of "spreading peace and democracy". Conquest and seizing of assets and territory is something nations or groups cannot effectively do anymore and they already have more money than any other group, so what can you really do to fight it? They can buy anyone who can be bought and they can kill anyone who doesn't have a price. Elections are cheap, influence and blackmail are as easy as inviting someone to a weekend getaway at a private island. Small nations can be kept in check by the bigger ones so long as you hold the political reigns of those nations. If you own enough media companies it doesn't matter if the others contradict the narratives you put out. With enough money you can erase people, history, ideas, anything.

The crafting of such a subtle knife really does speak to their high average IQ, but as I said I find such methods utterly contemptible. I wish they would just fight us properly and go about it like good sports. Crushing their enemies, seeing them driven before them, hearing the lamentations of their women, that sort of thing. But that's _my_ European genes and culture talking.

Morally speaking, which is the "right" way to win? The races of Men are what they are, wild animals with the will to survive and (so far) the ability, against all forms of competition. Unless one accepts that, anything one says about morals, war, politics—you name it—is nonsense.  The universe will let us know, later, which one was "right".


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> They're great for their societies.
> 
> While I don't like their methods I certainly can't fault them for wanting to secure the existence of their people and a future for their children. Are they bad for other societies? They certainly can be both at the elite level and on the level of the average schlomo, but again this is true for all races to varying degrees. Races have never and should never put other races above their own, so such behavior is to be expected. What is different about Jews is how they go about securing their existence. They use money and cultural subversion to "peacefully" genocide people that might threaten them. Domesticating them instead of decimating them, corrupting them instead of castrating them, replacing them instead of exterminating them. They got really good at these things because for thousands of years they either weren't capable or weren't allowed to do much of anything else and that "artificial selection" of the jewiest of the jew has only exacerbated their "negative" cultural/genetic behaviors and most importantly, their paranoia of other races.
> 
> ...


Anyone can convert to Judaism and join their club, though. It's particularly easy for white people to pass for Ashkenazi. For that reason, I'm not sure the Jews are much of a threat.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Anyone can convert to Judaism and join their club, though.


For now.




Source


----------



## Aidan (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Interesting. I'm not deeply involved with Jewish culture so I didn't know about that. Is it mostly the hyper religious Jews who absorb those toxic aspects?
> 
> Circumcision is pretty malignant, too. Everyone cries about Muslims doing FGM but nobody is allowed to speak up about Jews doing MGM. Tikkun olam means rules for thee but not for me, I guess.


Can't speak for them but I think it goes well beyond religion, regarding "jewiness". Many powerful jews are not religious.
My view is basically what @Forgetful Gynn touched on regarding securing a future for their own kind. It seems like the jew club, practicing or not, tend to have those negative characteristics associated with jews all around the world. Subversion, greed, "us v them", using others for dirty work both literally and figuratively.
You won't find many jews doing blue collar work or even in the enlisted ranks. Stop by a university and head to the weekly jewish meetup and you'll see plenty of students.
Though I think there are positive stereotypes people tend not to acknowledge because no one wants to say anything nice. Jews seem to do well academically and it's not all bullshit, and if jews are kings of subversion and soft genocide then that coordination and strategic planning have to be carried out by smarties.
I've not known a whole lot of jews but of the few I've known, none were retarded. Not all were necessarily smart, but I'd say they were all competent.

In any case, enough notable jews exemplify every negative trait associated with them and that's all it takes to make people fed up and want the rest of the gang to fuck off or die.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Aug 21, 2020)

> Personally, I like Jews. I'm part Ashkenazi
BUSTED

but in all seriousness. 

Shitting on jews because of nepotism and controlling on everything as a jewish thing is dumb imo, I live in a country with no jews in power and the government is controlling everything with a soft but ready-to-middle-finger hand (even most of the media, just to drive it better home) and nepotism is rampant everywhere anyway. There's a "Jewish Quarter" in the middle our city and it's probably the best kept part of town that's not on a main street. Two of my friends went to a jewish school even though they aren't jewish so the guys here seem to be at least a bit welcoming. The stories I hear from people is that the older generation of Jews around here are down to earth people but the newer generation is full of stuck up assholes because all the wealth they have.

With that said circumcision is gay and should not be given to anyone at this day an age without the kid's consent, when he grows up, apparently the pain can cause permanent nervous damage.

Something that I'll never understand is why Israel Is Out Greatest Ally(tm): USA is a multicultural/multireligous country in the American continent while Israel is a monocultural ethnostate(if we don't count the Palestinians, but apparently we don't) in the Middle East. There's zero overlap and not much shared history. If the Brits were the greatest ally I could understand that, the USA and UK kicked Hitler's ass and even recently there were military cooperations between the two countries.


----------



## salvuserit (Aug 21, 2020)

GAS THE KIKES RACE WAR NOW /sneed


----------



## BOONES (Aug 21, 2020)

OY VEY SHUT THIS THREAD DOWN NOW GOY ITS LIKE ANUDDA SHOAH IN HERE, WHERES THE GOOD GOY STAFF WHENS YA NEED THEM. 

THIS THREAD MADE ME SO MAYD THAT MAH KIPPAH FELL OAWF, THIS IS SO ANTI SEMETIC YOU SHOULD REMEMBA THE 60 SEPTILION.


----------



## Bubb_Rubb (Aug 21, 2020)

Ben Shapiro's sister is hot


----------



## RichardMongler (Aug 21, 2020)

Calandrino said:


> This thread seems to indicate that KF used to love the Jewish people and everything they have given us. When did Hate take hold?


When the resident shitlibs got BTFO'ed hard during 2016, they left from terminal butthurt.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Interesting. I'm not deeply involved with Jewish culture so I didn't know about that. Is it mostly the hyper religious Jews who absorb those toxic aspects?
> 
> Circumcision is pretty malignant, too. Everyone cries about Muslims doing FGM but nobody is allowed to speak up about Jews doing MGM. Tikkun olam means rules for thee but not for me, I guess.




No it's definitely not just hyper religious, though haredim have their own special variety of psycho that causes its own problems. Like the way they will literally just shove through non-Jewish girls and ladies on the street as though they were completely invisible, or the real estate scamming they do in places like NY and NJ. Or the mohels who suck baby peens. There's that too.

There's no way to completely hide my power level on this. I am not Jewish but I have had shall we say too close for comfort personal experiences with the Jewish community and one Jewish family in particular. So I know a lot about their dirty laundry. I will try to keep it vague other than that.

The idea that anyone can convert to Judaism is another scam. Yeah anyone can go through the process, pay the exorbitant fees (you don't wanna know) and get the papers signed. You will then be Jewish enough for some girl rabbi at a Reform synagogue to condescendingly let you touch her Torah scrolls. To become Real Jewish As In The Israelis Will Let You Immigrate is an even bigger task, more expensive, and, as the link above shows, soon going to be nearly impossible. Because while they say it's a religion and you can convert, and technically it says that in "the book" they don't really believe that deep down. Deep down, most Jews believe Jewishness IS DNA, or at least upbringing and having a Jewish mother screech at you about the importance of being paranoid about the shoah and making sure no one sings Christmas carols at public school. They will accept your conversion as good enough to not oppose your marriage to their kid, but they will be forever disappointed that their kid didn't marry someone with a schnozz, kinky black hair, a loud mouth and chip on their shoulder about the Christians. The majority would rather have a gay kid with a Jewish partner than a straight kid who marries a non-Jew and gives them 5 non-Jewish grandkids, which I find twisted and sick but whatever.

They do on average have that higher IQ and while they will disavow studies that show lower IQ for blacks or whatever, in private they will say things like "don't marry a shiksa, your kids will be dumb." Oh yeah shiksa means abomination, and it's the "cutesy slang name" for a non-Jewish woman. There's a male equivalent but it doesn't get used as often because it's the mom that makes you Jewish so women dating non-Jews isn't as stress-inducing to the community.

So there is for sure a real attitude that Jews are more human than other people, that cheating goyim is a lesser sin, hurting them is a lesser sin, they are viewed with disdain and disgust. Maybe if they were truly an oppressed minority living in a gated ghetto that would be poignant and harmless but they are disproportionately in roles of power and authority so it's kind of a problem.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> No it's definitely not just hyper religious, though haredim have their own special variety of psycho that causes its own problems. Like the way they will literally just shove through non-Jewish girls and ladies on the street as though they were completely invisible, or the real estate scamming they do in places like NY and NJ. Or the mohels who suck baby peens. There's that too.
> 
> There's no way to completely hide my power level on this. I am not Jewish but I have had shall we say too close for comfort personal experiences with the Jewish community and one Jewish family in particular. So I know a lot about their dirty laundry. I will try to keep it vague other than that.
> 
> ...


Very weird. I know a ton of Jews who married outside their race and were generally friendly to goyim. I guess what they're like must depend on area and how deep in Jewish culture they are.

People really need to start calling out Jewish supremacists, it's disgusting that they can get away with calling people abominations. It's no different from one of their white supremacist boogeymen calling a black man a monkey.

How much does it cost to convert and become Jewish enough to go to Israel?

What's stopping a white person from going saying they're Ashkenazi by blood but weren't raised in Jewish culture? There could be a White/Jewish version of Inconegro.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> People really need to start calling out Jewish supremacists





Source


Fangsofjeff said:


> How much does it cost to convert and become Jewish enough to go to Israel?


In short, as expensive as they want it to be.






Fangsofjeff said:


> What's stopping a white person from going saying they're Ashkenazi by blood but weren't raised in Jewish culture?


A DNA test. There's also nothing stopping them from declaring that white people trying to move to Israel is anti-semitic and anti-zion, because it's diminishing the jewishness of Israel.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> View attachment 1537438
> Source
> 
> In short, as expensive as they want it to be.
> ...


It's disgusting that they try to equate anti-zionism to anti-semitism. Saying that Israel = Jews is a shitty manipulation tactic that's going to backfire one day. I didn't know the criteria for living and working in Israel were so draconian, that's truly horrifying.

As for going inconegro... you don't need a DNA test to mingle with racist Jews outside of Israel.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Very weird. I know a ton of Jews who married outside their race and were generally friendly to goyim. I guess what they're like must depend on area and how deep in Jewish culture they are.
> 
> People really need to start calling out Jewish supremacists, it's disgusting that they can get away with calling people abominations. It's no different from one of their white supremacist boogeymen calling a black man a nigger.
> 
> ...



I mean even just thinking of people as goyim is weird, isn't it? Even if you're nice to them. Like if I thought of everyone who was not like me, constituting 99% of the world, as "those weirdos." It is at best kind of neurotic, like sneering at "cis."

Here's an article about the cost of converting to Orthodox Judaism (the only type accepted in Israel as a valid conversion.) Keep in mind that even most standard O conversions get rejected at the border and sent back for further documentation. They require converts to send their kids to Orthodox private school which costs tens of thousands per year alone:



			https://forward.com/opinion/382840/is-it-way-too-expensive-to-become-a-jew/
		


It could have been possible to go "incognegro" as a Jew before the internet, for a few people, but now it would be very difficult. You would HAVE to look the part, and have a workable name. They are very picky and alert as to those cues, very clannish and paranoid about it. Maybe if your mom was Lebanese and your dad was Polish and your last name was Lubinsky so you had the looks and the name without a paper trail of a name change, and you could fake enough connections within some shul network- they want to know who your parents are and who they know and who they work for and they judge you by their jobs even when you're 40- and know all the vocab and the cadences, you could get away with it.

A tall blonde Jew with two Jewish parents and Holocaust survivor grandparents gets given the third degree. I've seen it with my own eyes. They are paranoid af and actually deeply _hate_ "aryan" looking people, even ones of their own.

They are right up there with blacks in terms of ethnonarcissism, paranoia, and hatred-jealousy for "Becky with the Good Hair."




Fangsofjeff said:


> It's disgusting that they try to equate anti-zionism to anti-semitism. Saying that Israel = Jews is a shitty manipulation tactic that's going to backfire one day. I didn't know the criteria for living and working in Israel were so draconian, that's truly horrifying.
> 
> As for going inconegro... you don't need a DNA test to mingle with racist Jews outside of Israel.



The DNA thing is because Israel gives HUGE amounts of gibs to Jews who move there, like a free house and a year's salary in some regions. I'd be shocked if they budged off that ever. I don't think the manipulation tactic will backfire. It has worked great for them so far. It's ugly but it works.

I guess the question is, why do you want to mingle with racist Jews outside Israel? You're dying to pay $2000 to go to synagogue on Yom Kippur? They won't give you the nepotism gibs if you're not part of one of the clans they recognize.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Aug 21, 2020)

VLAD said:


> More or less. It also helps that Judaism is the only one of the Abrahamic religions that doesn't forbid charging interest.


They don't charge other Jews interest, IIRC.



TylerRVG said:


> I don't have a problem with a country belonging to Jews existing. I just don't agree with the practice of stampeding out another country to get land for your own That goes for any country, not just Israel/Palestine.



The "stolen land" thing always makes me laugh. Just where do you think the Arabs in Israel came from (hint, it's in the name) and how do you think they accomplished  their conquest of it? They brutally conquered it just like they did every other country in the region. Fuck them.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> I mean even just thinking of people as goyim is weird, isn't it? Even if you're nice to them. Like if I thought of everyone who was not like me, constituting 99% of the world, as "those weirdos." It is at best kind of neurotic, like sneering at "cis."
> 
> Here's an article about the cost of converting to Orthodox Judaism (the only type accepted in Israel as a valid conversion.) Keep in mind that even most standard O conversions get rejected at the border and sent back for further documentation. They require converts to send their kids to Orthodox private school which costs tens of thousands per year alone:
> 
> ...


I never thought of goyim as inherently offensive because other groups use similar words like gringo, gaijin or mzungu to refer to outsiders. They often mean no more harm than a white granny referring to black people as Negroes. It is true that in a racially diverse society such words do more harm than good and should be phased out, though.

It sounds like things are much worse than I thought in the Jewish community. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> I never thought of goyim as inherently offensive because other groups use similar words like gringo, gaijin or mzungu to refer to outsiders. They often mean no more harm than a white granny referring to black people as Negroes. It is true that in a racially diverse society such words do more harm than good and should be phased out, though.
> 
> It sounds like things are much worse than I thought in the Jewish community. Thanks for the info.


I mean if every presidential and vp candidate but Pence had inlaws who thought of 99% of the country as gaijin, and the people who ran Hollywood figured they were making movies to get money from gaijin, and 33% of the SCOTUS thought of most of the country as gaijin...


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> I mean if every presidential and vp candidate but Pence had inlaws who thought of 99% of the country as gaijin, and the people who ran Hollywood figured they were making movies to get money from gaijin, and 33% of the SCOTUS thought of most of the country as gaijin...


Are the presidential in-laws bad news, though? They're marrying goyim, after all. Doesn't that imply they're kinda open minded? Same thing with Hollywood and SCOTUS types who marry non-jews.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Aug 21, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> I'm bumping up this thread because for some reason, college campuses are having a rise in Anti-Semitic views. Most of them has to do with the Israeli-Palestinian relationships. I wonder what you guys think of that?
> Edit:


The POS pictured is Firas Al Najim, a radical Hezbollah supporter from Toronto. Firas gets his kicks by attacking B'Nai Brith HQ, along with his homosexual lover, Rabbi Dovid Weiss of the batshit Neturei Karta sect., attacking synagogues, and organising the yearly Al Quds protest. I've had physical confrontations with this piece of pigshit.



			https://www.bnaibrith.ca/canadian_human_rights_group_promotes_antisemitism_invites_terror_supporters_to_anti_israel_protest


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Are the presidential in-laws bad news, though? They're marrying goyim, after all. Doesn't that imply they're kinda open minded? Same thing with Hollywood and SCOTUS types who marry non-jews.


Kushner? For instance. It's all about power access and consolidation for some folks.

Saying they're open-minded is like saying a guy who wants a petite Asian waifu can't be racist. It just doesn't work that way. Kushner got the hot shiksa, koshered her, which is a way of cucking her dad btw, and now he gets to sit around the White House pushing buttons and pulling levers. 

Not every Jew is a sneaky ass bitch like Kushner, but sneaky ass bitches like Kushner are overrepresented by far among ashkenazim.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> I never thought of goyim as inherently offensive because other groups use similar words like gringo, gaijin or mzungu to refer to outsiders. They often mean no more harm than a white granny referring to black people as Negroes. It is true that in a racially diverse society such words do more harm than good and should be phased out, though.


Gringo comes from a song they heard american soldiers singing, Gaijin literally means "Foreign-person". Mzungu literally translates to “someone who roams around aimlessly”.

Goyim means _cattle. _As in:




Source

His example of the _Shabbos Goy_ at the bottom reminds me of this amazing video, where we learn how jews use quantum nonsense to get away with lying to God every time they flick a light switch.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> Gringo comes from a song they heard american soldiers singing, Gaijin literally means "Foreign-person". Mzungu literally translates to “someone who roams around aimlessly”.
> 
> Goyim means _cattle. _As in:
> 
> ...


It doesn't actually mean cattle, it means nation or non-jew. Shiksa is the real slur, it means abomination. That being said yeah, some racist Jews do think of goyim as cattle.

That light switch video was hilarious. I thought it was a joke at first but nope, the kosher switch is a real thing. Religious fundamentalism is whack, yo. https://archive.md/9BERo



Lissamine Green said:


> Kushner? For instance. It's all about power access and consolidation for some folks.
> 
> Saying they're open-minded is like saying a guy who wants a petite Asian waifu can't be racist. It just doesn't work that way. Kushner got the hot shiksa, koshered her, which is a way of cucking her dad btw, and now he gets to sit around the White House pushing buttons and pulling levers.
> 
> Not every Jew is a sneaky ass bitch like Kushner, but sneaky ass bitches like Kushner are overrepresented by far among ashkenazim.


Plausible. People who don't practice what they preach are a dime a dozen after all. You'd think marrying a non-jew would be a source of shame for a jew who cares about racial purity but maybe marrying the president's daughter is an exception.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> It doesn't actually mean cattle, it means nation or non-jew.


What does merchant mean? Doesmean "white power?" Words and symbols can mean a lot of things. Literal translations aren't always accurate.


Fangsofjeff said:


> That being said yeah, some racist Jews do think of goyim as cattle.


Probably more than you think, especially since they'd never admit to it. Only for minor things though, surely? Sadly not.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 21, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> What does merchant mean? Doesmean "white power?" Words and symbols can mean a lot of things. Literal translations aren't always accurate.


Yeah, it all depends on context. That's why I think goyim isn't inherently a slur. Like gringo and gaijin, it can be used like a slur or it can be neutral.



> Probably more than you think, especially since they'd never admit to it. Only for minor things though, surely? Sadly not.


Lol, that should be called the rabbinic law of dindu nuffin. I'm not sure how many Jews take it seriously nowadays outside of Haredi communities, though.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> I'm not sure how many Jews take it seriously nowadays outside of Haredi communities, though.


That's the point.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lissamine Green said:


> I guess the question is, why do you want to mingle with racist Jews outside Israel? You're dying to pay $2000 to go to synagogue on Yom Kippur? They won't give you the nepotism gibs if you're not part of one of the clans they recognize.


- most Synagogue services are free to attend
- free food!! (Other religions should really adopt this practice tbh)
Every synagogue probably has a mix of racist and non-racist juice. Mingling with all of them would be both fun and educative, imo.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't hate Jews, I hate Holocaust grifters and bankers.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> View attachment 1592994








You'd be just as effective if you posted that clip.

I hate the Jews too seeing as they are the chosen race of the most evil deity in world mythology but you should blame the Zionists for things they've actually concretely proven to be connected to. The Soviet Union actively tried to destroy Israel and supported the Arabs, so you can't blame communism on Zionists.

*TLDR* - Take it to Deep Thoughts and knock off the thread derailment and Jew-sperging


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> You'd be just as effective if you posted that clip



Not at all. Documentation like this is far more effective than some stupid clip by Jews claiming Jews are "blamed for everything for no reason".



Syaoran Li said:


> *TLDR* - Take it to Deep Thoughts and knock off the thread derailment and Jew-sperging



The reason why this is happening is completely relevant. Sorry if I triggered your media conditioning about the poor innocent Jews.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Not at all. Documentation like this is far more effective than some stupid clip by Jews claiming Jews are "blamed for everything for no reason".
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why this is happening is completely relevant. Sorry if I triggered your media conditioning about the poor innocent Jews.



"Media conditioning"? Bitch, I fucking hate the Jews. It's just that I just don't waste time trying to go down rabbit holes leading to nowhere.

The Jews are not innocent at all. For fuck's sake, they spent most of the Old Testament bragging about their crimes against the good people of Canaan.

I'm actually antisemitic as fuck, but unlike you, I don't fall for the Stormfag conditioning about the Jews either. Israelites tend to be shady as fuck, but they aren't cartoon supervillains either.

*Take it to Deep Thoughts and stop derailing the goddamn thread*


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> "Media conditioning"? Bitch, I fucking hate the Jews. It's just that I just don't waste time trying to go down rabbit holes leading to nowhere.
> 
> The Jews are not innocent at all. For fuck's sake, they spent most of the Old Testament bragging about their crimes against the good people of Canaan.
> 
> ...



Well the evidence is right there. You flatly denying this counts for nothing. Also cute "fellow antisemite" act. Stop accusing me of "derailing the thread" just because you don't like what I'm saying.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Well the evidence is right there. You flatly denying this counts for nothing. Also cute "fellow antisemite" act. Stop accusing me of "derailing the thread" just because you don't like what I'm saying.



You are derailing the thread and "fellow antisemite act" is some amusing rhetoric on your part just because I don't fall for inane conspiracies automatically means I'm some kind of Mossad agent?

Fuck you, you (((traditionalist))) crypto-kike. Take it to Deep Thoughts because everyone's sick of the specific thread being derailed over Jew-sperging for the umpteenth millionth time. I even tagged you in the dedicated thread for you to air your grievances.

_Judea Delenda Est_

I think @Gigantic Faggot is secretly a Jew and a Mossad agent who goes out of his way to peddle the most cliched rhetoric and derail specific threads so he can to try and get this site Shoah'd by the powers that be.

If you call him out on it, he accuses you of being a Jew or being willfully ignorant.

There, now we have a place for (((@Gigantic Faggot))) to discuss his Mossad gay ops in


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I think @Gigantic Faggot is secretly a Jew and a Mossad agent who goes out of his way to peddle the most cliched rhetoric and derail specific threads so he can to try and get this site Shoah'd by the powers that be.
> 
> If you call him out on it, he accuses you of being a Jew or being willfully ignorant.
> 
> There, now we have a place for (((@Gigantic Faggot))) to discuss his Mossad gay ops in



Shame on the mod that paid attention to this utter moron. The driving force behind BLM is utterly relevant, despite your triggered tantrums and flat denials. Also accusing others of what you are doing? Stereotypical.



Syaoran Li said:


> Fuck you, you (((traditionalist))) crypto-kike. Take it to Deep Thoughts because *everyone's sick of the specific thread being derailed over Jew-sperging for the umpteenth millionth time.*



Actually everyone else clicked "like" or "agree" and it was only you that had a tantrum because somebody criticised your precious Jews rather than the Blacks they incited.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Shame on the mod that paid attention to this utter moron. The driving force behind BLM is utterly relevant, despite your triggered tantrums and flat denials. Also accusing others of what you are doing? Stereotypical.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually everyone else clicked "like" or "agree" and it was only you that had a tantrum because somebody criticised your precious Jews rather than the Blacks they incited.



You talk like a kike and your shit's all retarded


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> You talk like a kike and your shit's all retarded



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection



I'm well aware of the concept. You've done plenty of it across multiple threads


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'm well aware of the concept. You've done plenty of it across multiple threads



Imagine having a tantrum because someone criticised Jews then accusing that person of being a Jew. What chutzpah!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Imagine having a tantrum because someone criticised Jews then accusing that person of being a Jew. What chutzpah!


>chutzpah

@Gigantic Faggot confirmed for Jew. If you were a self-respecting Gentile, you'd say I have a lot of balls or a lot of nerve instead of flavoring your posts with kosher salt like that.

Methinks the soulless Israelite doth project too much! You project so much that I think you could make a damn good lampshade.


----------



## Absolutego (Sep 13, 2020)

Jews are p based for pushing the best carbohydrate delivery factory ever in bagels, cream cheese is ok, and really who hasn't given a worthless nephew or cousin a leg up along the way?
You guys are overthinking this


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> >chutzpah
> 
> @Gigantic Faggot confirmed for Jew. If you were a self-respecting Gentile, you'd say I have a lot of balls or a lot of nerve instead of flavoring your posts with kosher salt like that.
> 
> Methinks the soulless Israelite doth project too much! You project so much that I think you could make a damn good lampshade.



Which one of us gets triggered by this?


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 13, 2020)

I think most anti-semitic individuals can be pretty petty as heck most of the time, imo.
Which is ironic coming from me.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Which one of us gets triggered by this?



I dunno. I don't get triggered by some PDF by some random guys from a nationalist website.

You're the one who got triggered by my insinuation that you were a Mossad agent and my overt opposition to Abrahamic monotheism.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I dunno. I don't get triggered by some PDF by some random guys from a nationalist website.



Liar. You get totally triggered any time anyone criticises Jews and spew out the typical vacuous objections about "conspiracy theories", dishonest projection ad hominems, and calls for people to be silenced from the thread. You when someone points out the Jewish roots of BLM:


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Liar. You get totally triggered any time anyone criticises Jews and spew out the typical vacuous objections about "conspiracy theories", dishonest projection ad hominems, and calls for people to be silenced from the thread. You when someone points out the Jewish roots of BLM:
> 
> View attachment 1593186



And you got triggered whenever I point out the Jewish roots of Christianity and your concepts of (((traditionalist morality))) and project whenever I call you out on your retarded hypocrisy. 

BLM is just another Jewish plot to subvert the West but that just makes it no different than the rise of traditionalist Christianity. Your previous puppets are losing power and influence, so you needed to create a new golem to terrorize the Gentiles in the form of BLM and the Woke Left now that your old Nazarene golem is weak and powerless


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> And you got triggered whenever I point out the Jewish roots of Christianity and your concepts of (((traditionalist morality))) and project whenever I call you out on your retarded hypocrisy.



You're nothing but a shameless liar. That is all.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> You're nothing but a shameless liar. That is all.



Methinks the Yahwehist projects too much.

Careful now, your own (((Ten Commandments))) forbid bearing false witness against your fellow man. Or does that not apply to morally deviant "degenerate" pagan gentiles like me?


Spoiler: This is so NOT kosher! (NSFW)


















Varg's a lolcow in his own right, but a broken clock is right twice a day on this one...









Enjoy your own hook-nosed traditionalist morality, you pathetic wannabe kike.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Methinks the Yahwehist projects too much.
> 
> Careful now, your own (((Ten Commandments))) forbid bearing false witness against your fellow man. Or does that not apply to pagan gentiles like me?



So when people point out the Jewish roots of BLM, you accuse them of being Christian? Despite them saying nothing about Christianity? Rather a bizarre attempted diversion from the criticism of Jews that triggers you so much. 

Also this is hilarious.






Sorry that criticising Bibi triggers you so much, "fellow antisemite".


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> So when people point out the Jewish roots of BLM, you accuse them of being Christian? Despite them saying nothing about Christianity? Rather a bizarre attempted diversion from the criticism of Jews that triggers you so much.
> 
> Also this is hilarious.
> 
> ...



Dude, I wasn't pissed that you criticized Netanyahu. I was pissed that you completely derailed the thread unprompted two days after everyone else stopped giving a shit. Calm the fuck down on this one. 

If you want to condemn your own commander-in-chief, that's fine. Here's the thread for just that. Personally, I think Benjamin Netanyahu is a weaselly hook-nosed faggot


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 13, 2020)

Local Kikesperg continues to Kikesperg! Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I was pissed that you completely derailed the thread



Except I didn't. That's just a lie you made up. If anything your triggered ad hominems and false accusations derailed the thread. I'm sure that was your intention. And then naturally you accuse your victim of your crimes. What chutzpah!


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Except I didn't. That's just a lie you made up. If anything your triggered ad hominems derailed the thread. I'm sure that was your intention. And then naturally you accuse your victim of your crimes. What chutzpah!



ooh, ooh! is this the part where you start calling him a Jew? I _love it _when people start throwing around (((you))) as an insult.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> Local Kikesperg continues to Kikesperg! Will wonders never cease?



I think @Gigantic Faggot is a fuckup but his Uncle Shlomo got him a job at the Mossad anyway due to good old-fashioned Jew nepotism, so they gave him one of the worst jobs in Israeli intelligence, tryhard false flag posting on an autism gossip board. And he's such a transparent tryhard that he still fucks that up.

@Gigantic Faggot if you see Gal Gadot in Tel Aviv tell her that I think that Wonder Woman movie of hers sucked and that she's a no good oven-dodger!



Gigantic Faggot said:


> Except I didn't. That's just a lie you made up. If anything your triggered ad hominems and false accusations derailed the thread. I'm sure that was your intention. And then naturally you accuse your victim of your crimes. What chutzpah!



Look at the balls on (((you))) here! Are you going to send an IDF hit squad to Munich my ass?

Maybe I'll back off for now, my mamaw always said to be nice to the Jewish kids in school or they'd put the sheeny curse on me.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 13, 2020)

Can I just comment on how fucking hilarious this is? if Gigantic Faggot doesn't get banned, I'm gonna be surprised.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I think @Gigantic Faggot is a fuckup but his Uncle Shlomo got him a job at the Mossad anyway due to good old-fashioned Jew nepotism, so they gave him one of the worst jobs in Israeli intelligence, tryhard false flag posting on an autism gossip board. And he's such a transparent tryhard that he still fucks that up.
> 
> @Gigantic Faggot if you see Gal Gadot in Tel Aviv tell her that I think that Wonder Woman movie of hers sucked and that she's a no good oven-dodger!



Why did this trigger you so much?


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Why did this trigger you so much?
> 
> View attachment 1593220



Your kikesperging brings me perverse pleasure, you little deviant. Complete with baseless sources made in _Microsoft Powerpoint, _like a true conspiritard! I'm so proud of you! You've graduated from basic retardation to Advanced Retardation(tm)! Would you like a gold star sticker?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Why did this trigger you so much?
> 
> View attachment 1593220



It doesn't when you post it here. Benjamin Netanyahu is a corrupt political leader and I would not have sex with him.

Posting it in the George Floyd riots thread without provocation is what was so annoying since it was established you should take the sperging elsewhere.



littlearmalite said:


> Your kikesperging brings me perverse pleasure, you little deviant. Complete with baseless sources made in _Microsoft Powerpoint, _like a true conspiritard! I'm so proud of you! You've graduated from basic retardation to Advanced Retardation(tm)! Would you like a gold star sticker?



He'd only accept the sticker if it's six-pointed and has the word "Jude" written on it. Then he can go sperg some more


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Posting it in the George Floyd riots thread without provocation is what was so annoying since it was established you should take the sperging elsewhere.



You just can't stop lying can you? You were literally the only person that neg rated that post.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> You just can't stop lying can you? You were literally the only person that neg rated that post.



Imagine caring that much about pointless internet stickers. Are you so triggered by getting called out on your autism that you're going to put the sheeny curse on me?


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 13, 2020)

@Gigantic Faggot I think you need a therapist or something, these tantrums are getting way too out of hand, maybe even a counselor like Josh since you can't keep your autism out of shit that doesn't concern the main topic.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Sep 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Imagine caring that much about pointless internet stickers. Are you so triggered by getting called out on your autism that you're going to put the sheeny curse on me?



It establishes you were lying about "it was established you should take the sperging elsewhere" and that anybody except you thought (well you didn't think it you were just making up lies) that I was "derailing the thread". Now you're reduced to childish name calling. I think it should be pretty clear to anyone that you have a massive sensitivity to criticism of Jews and launch all manner of dishonest personal attacks on people that do this. So I don't think I need to waste anymore time responding to your disgusting bilge.



Blondie said:


> @Gigantic Faggot I think you need a therapist or something, these tantrums are getting way too out of hand, maybe even a counselor like Josh since you can't keep your autism out of shit that doesn't concern the main topic.



It's nice of you to copy paste in the same stupid vacuous ad hominem bullshit in support of your friend.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> It's nice of you to copy paste in the same stupid vacuous ad hominem bullshit in support of your friend.


What? I just saw the autism going on and wanted to comment, stop getting your panties in a twist.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> It establishes you were lying about "it was established you should take the sperging elsewhere" and that anybody except you thought (well you didn't think it you were just making up lies) that I was "derailing the thread". Now your reduced to childish name calling. I think it should be pretty clear to anyone that you have a massive sensitivity to criticism of Jews and launch all manner of dishonest personal attacks on people that do this. So I don't think I need to waste anymore time responding to your disgusting bilge.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice of you to copy paste in the same stupid vacuous ad hominem bullshit in support of your friend.



So much pseudo-intellectual word salad signifying nothing...



Blondie said:


> What? I just saw the autism going on and wanted to comment, stop getting your panties in a twist.



Shh, he's just butthurt that I blew his cover. His Mossad supervisors won't like that.

Or he's just an autistic soy-faced beardo who blames the Jews for why Tyrone and Chad kicked his ass in the lunchline and made fun of his fedora and also why Santy Claus didn't give him a boyfriend-free girl for Christmas and thinks Zionists cancelled Firefly for the lulz.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 8, 2020)

So I've been hearing a lot of chatter about Jews being the main ones at fault for the leftist epidemic of "whitey bad" rhetoric. Is there evidence this is true? Because I've seen a whole lot of pure Whites lapping up and propagating the White guilt stuff.

I have a very hard time imagining there's a secret cabal of ultra racist Jews who are so butthurt about Whites existing that they'd spend decades covertly planning to genocide them. Mild racism is one thing, getting a race to self destruct is another.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 9, 2020)

<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=💗 title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: />Bitchstopher Columbitch<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=💗 title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: /> said:


> So I've been hearing a lot of chatter about Jews being the main ones at fault for the leftist epidemic of "whitey bad" rhetoric. Is there evidence this is true? Because I've seen a whole lot of pure Whites lapping up and propagating the White guilt stuff.
> 
> I have a very hard time imagining there's a secret cabal of ultra racist Jews who are so butthurt about Whites existing that they'd spend decades covertly planning to genocide them. Mild racism is one thing, getting a race to self destruct is another.





			http://www.angelfire.com/rebellion2/goyim/je1.pdf


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 9, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/rebellion2/goyim/je1.pdf



@TamarYaelBatYah GET IN HERE!!!


----------



## Tumbo (Oct 9, 2020)

Anti semitism has  been used as ideological duct tape against those who point out or simply acknowledge Jewish involvement in various spheres of life. even more so against those who recognize the genocide of the Palestinian people by the Israeli government.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 9, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> Anti semitism has  been used as ideological duct tape against those who point out or simply acknowledge Jewish involvement in various spheres of life. even more so against those who recognize the genocide of the Palestinian people by the Israeli government.


Jews have a special definition of "anti", unlike the normal definition, because they are special and different to other people.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Oct 9, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> @TamarYaelBatYah GET IN HERE!!!



Hello!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 9, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Hello!



@Gigantic Faggot wants to talk with you about the Jewish people


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Oct 9, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> @Gigantic Faggot wants to talk with you about the Jewish people



Let's talk!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 9, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> Let's talk!



I'm not Jewish nor am I a crypto-kike traditionalist conservative.

I'm an immoralist and proud Gentile degenerate 

But @Gigantic Faggot is proud of his Jewish roots and adherence to Israelite customs. He'll be glad to chat with you. Send him a PM! He hates me and is actively trying to destroy all the rampant antisemitism on the Farms on behalf of his supervisors at the Mossad



Gigantic Faggot said:


> Jews have a special definition of "anti", unlike the normal definition, because they are special and different to other people.


Straight from the Hebrew's mouth, people!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 11, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Jews have a special definition of "anti", unlike the normal definition, because they are special and different to other people.





Tumbo said:


> Anti semitism has  been used as ideological duct tape against those who point out or simply acknowledge Jewish involvement in various spheres of life. even more so against those who recognize the genocide of the Palestinian people by the Israeli government.


They're just twisting the rules to their advantage when they do that. It's like when some Blacks cry about racism to silence people who disagree with any aspect of BLM. Sadly, the race card can be a dangerous political tool and every minority has access to it. White people, please take note.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Oct 13, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/rebellion2/goyim/je1.pdf



What is this document about? I get an error message when I try to open it



Tumbo said:


> Anti semitism has  been used as ideological duct tape against those who point out or simply acknowledge Jewish involvement in various spheres of life. even more so against those who recognize the genocide of the Palestinian people by the Israeli government.



That land was given to Abraham, Isaac and Jacob. Not Ishmael. 

The Islamic people in the West Bank and Gaza strip have other Islamic nations to flee to. That land is for the Jew*ish people. Much deserved, and much needed since 1948.



<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=💗 title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: /> title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: /> title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: />Bitchstopher Columbitch<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=💗 title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: /> title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: /> title=Growing heart    :heartpulse: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f497.png data-shortname=:heartpulse: /> said:


> Circumcision is pretty malignant, too. Everyone cries about Muslims doing FGM but nobody is allowed to speak up about Jews doing MGM.



Reform Jews are actually against MGM



The Bovinian Derivative said:


> With that said circumcision is gay and should not be given to anyone at this day an age without the kid's consent, when he grows up, apparently the pain can cause permanent nervous damage.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 13, 2020)

TamarYaelBatYah said:


> What is this document about? I get an error message when I try to open it





			https://www.nationalists.org/pdf/culture-of-critique-kevin-macdonald-kindle-edition-2013.pdf


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 13, 2020)

Antisemitism is a creed for the feckless, the ignorant, and the amoral. Never once have I encountered someone with antisemetic sympathies who didn't also display an obvious inferiority complex, and it's hardly difficult to understand why. Throughout history, the Jewish people have attracted resentment, not because of any perceived inferiority (as with most bigotries), but because of their success; success which, coupled with their small numbers, has made them the obvious scapegoat for those who lack the good character to excel at anything themselves.

Even today, antisemites are quick to point out how Jews are heavily overrepresented in academia, science, politics, finance, and the media, but they never seem to put two and two together as to why this might be. Instead, they seek comfort in conspiracy theories, in order to avoid having to look in the mirror at their own mistakes and defects of character.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 13, 2020)

_"All anti-Semites ought to be shot."-Nietzsche_


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Even today, antisemites are quick to point out how Jews are heavily overrepresented in academia, science, politics, finance, and the media, but they never seem to put two and two together as to why this might be.


Nepotism. Aka. the "racism" they use this position to project onto whites. The Jew cries out in pain as he strikes you. The ad hominem excuse that constitutes the rest of your post is laughable, but entirely typical.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 14, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Nepotism. Aka. the "racism" they use this position to project onto whites. The Jew cries out in pain as he strikes you. The ad hominem excuse that constitutes the rest of your post is laughable, but entirely typical.



That little hymie with the small hat in the temple
Yeah, goyim. That's his own lair
That little hymie's got control of the whole world
That little hymie, he's a trillionaire

We got to install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen delivery
We got to move these refrigerators
We got to move these color TV's


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Antisemitism is a creed for the feckless, the ignorant, and the amoral. Never once have I encountered someone with antisemetic sympathies who didn't also display an obvious inferiority complex, and it's hardly difficult to understand why. Throughout history, the Jewish people have attracted resentment, not because of any perceived inferiority (as with most bigotries), but because of their success; success which, coupled with their small numbers, has made them the obvious scapegoat for those who lack the good character to excel at anything themselves.
> 
> Even today, antisemites are quick to point out how Jews are heavily overrepresented in academia, science, politics, finance, and the media, but they never seem to put two and two together as to why this might be. Instead, they seek comfort in conspiracy theories, in order to avoid having to look in the mirror at their own mistakes and defects of character.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 14, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1660881








						Psychological projection - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 14, 2020)

Why is it that this thread full of the same tired retort that cows make?

"You guys are only trolling me because you have no life and no meaning in your life and you live in your mom's basement and you were bullied and you're just jealous of how awesome and successful i am"

You people have 0 self awareness


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 14, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Psychological projection - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_As I walk through the office where the Mossad is based
I look at my cousin Shlomo and realize he got me in this place
I'm a man of the Tribe, I'm into monotheism
Got an Uzi in my hand and a hit list of goyim
But if the IDF does their job and I'll do mine
Then we'll kick ass like Cast Lead back in 2009

We got Uzis, Deagles, and Galils and secret WMD's
And Protestant trad rednecks from the good ol' GOP

Been greedy for most our lives
Living in a Hebrew Paradise
Gonna curb stomp Palestine
And secure our Hebrew Paradise_
- @Gigantic Faggot Noted Hebrew nationalist and devout Jew


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 14, 2020)

AdolfHitlersHolocaust said:


> Why is it that this thread full of the same tired retort that cows make?
> 
> "You guys are only trolling me because you have no life and no meaning in your life and you live in your mom's basement and you were bullied and you're just jealous of how awesome and successful i am"
> 
> You people have 0 self awareness


It's amusing that Jews constantly brag that their supposed intellectual superiority explains their position, whereas in reality it's because they constantly act like whining spoilt selfish children.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 14, 2020)

AdolfHitlersHolocaust said:


> Why is it that this thread full of the same tired retort that cows make?
> 
> "You guys are only trolling me because you have no life and no meaning in your life and you live in your mom's basement and you were bullied and you're just jealous of how awesome and successful i am"
> 
> You people have 0 self awareness



@Hellbound Hellhound was quoting J.R.R. Tolkien's views on antisemitism, IIRC.



Gigantic Faggot said:


> It's amusing that Jews constantly brag that their supposed intellectual superiority explains their position, whereas in reality it's because they constantly act like whining spoilt selfish children.



Well, at least you're improving in your "How do you do, fellow Anti-Semites?" Mossad gay ops.

Maybe if you keep it up, you'll get promoted to being a greeter at the Tel Aviv Airport and Bari Weiss will give you a handjob for Rosh Hashannah next year


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> @Hellbound Hellhound was quoting J.R.R. Tolkien's views on antisemitism, IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but I only date good looking Germanic women.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 14, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> https://www.nationalists.org/pdf/culture-of-critique-kevin-macdonald-kindle-edition-2013.pdf


Bro... there's 621 pages of this stuff. Give a summary or relevant quotes or something, lol.



Gigantic Faggot said:


> Thanks but I only date good looking Germanic women.


@TamarYaelBatYah might be your type.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 14, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Bro... there's 621 pages of this stuff. Give a summary or relevant quotes or something, lol.


It's all gold. Read it.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 14, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Thanks but I only date good looking Germanic women.



That's assuming a good looking Germanic woman would even date your sorry Jew ass

That said, you got a real purty mouth on ya...



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Bro... there's 621 pages of this stuff. Give a summary or relevant quotes or something, lol.
> 
> 
> @TamarYaelBatYah might be your type.



He said good looking Germanic women, not hideously ugly Celtic meth whores

@TamarYaelBatYah (AKA Melinda Leigh Scott) is proof that the Baldwin Felts detectives at Matewan did nothing wrong and that we should've kept the Scots-Irish from settling in this country by building a wall around Norfolk Harbor and making Ulster pay for it.

t. An actual Scots-Irish Appalachian hillbilly


Still, maybe we should drop @Gigantic Faggot off in some holler or decrepit coal camp in Wise County or anywhere in Southwestern Virginia, West Virginia, or Eastern Kentucky and see how long our constantly projecting Jew friend lasts in hillbilly country.

Be careful, those poor mountaineers may barely keep their families fed but they will make our glowing Israeli friend here squeal like a pig!

He'll literally never leave Harlan alive!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 14, 2020)

I think about the "Jewish question" a lot, it causes me great consternation in fact.

Let's establish a few things right off the bat though, Jews are human beings like you and me, they're not V style aliens in disguise or anything crazy like that and secondly not every single Jew on planet Earth is part of some hivemind, you'll find plenty of differences of opinion among Jews same as you would any other group of people, that's just reality.

With that said though, if Jews are only human that means they're also flawed same as any other human and that means the culture they've created is flawed same as any other human culture on Earth, pointing out flaws in something does not mean you're wholly against it.

I don't think anyone can really deny that Jews can be hypercritical of outsider cultures and if you like to poke holes in other people's culture you shouldn't be too surprised if you get some blowback for it.

And Jews tend to be drawn towards left wing politics due to historical persecution in western society often coming from a right wing source, the trouble is the left wing has become in recent years very, very corrupt.

If we're going to live in a diverse society we have to learn mutual respect for one another, we have to face some uncomfortable truths, that a person of color can be just as racist towards a white person as a white person can be racist towards a person of color, that a woman can be just as sexist towards a man as a man can be sexist towards a woman and a Jew can be just as prejudiced towards a gentile as a gentile can be prejudiced against a Jew. 

If we're not going to face those hard truths and force everyone to take a look in the mirror and ask themselves how they can treat and talk about others better, the division is only going to worsen and for everyone's sake it needs to be done.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 14, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> Nepotism. Aka. the "racism" they use this position to project onto whites. The Jew cries out in pain as he strikes you. The ad hominem excuse that constitutes the rest of your post is laughable, but entirely typical.


Your assertion that Jews are successful thanks to nepotism is totally at odds with the observable evidence. Nepotism typically results in ineffectual leadership, whereas the Jewish people are notable for their competence.

Nobody "appointed" Einstein to become the most important physicist of the 20th century, just as nobody appointed mathematician Grigori Perelman to solve the century-old Poincare conjecture. These individuals succeeded on their own merits, and their success is clearly part of a broader trend: just look at how many Nobel laureates hail from a Jewish background, despite their tiny share of the global population.

Your accusation of racism is similarly preposterous. The Jewish people are possibly the least racist people on the planet; a fact clearly evidenced by their high rates of intermarriage, and their historical support for anti-racist causes. Your immediate resort to a conspiracy of nepotism and racism as an attempt to refute my argument is in fact a firm vindication of it. As I suspected, the predictable just-so stories are all you can muster as an argument.


----------



## Foltest (Oct 14, 2020)

I found antisemetic from the leftwing to be worse then from neo  nazis. Nazis are at least honest about what they are. Commies on the other hand, try to "hide" their anitsemtics under words such as "zionist" and "terrorist state" while they want to spew their hatreds and wish for ethnic cleansing. 
The pro palestinians are the fucking worst.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 14, 2020)

It largely comes down to the fact that the specific Jews (and there are plenty of them) who live up to all the stereotypes, especially as far as spurring on or funding activism, buying off politicians or judges, and perpetuating radical leftism in various ways go, tend to do so in the most obnoxious and public manner possible to the point where it's hard to fault anyone for believing there's a global Jewish conspiracy even if that belief is still partially a kneejerk reaction and often a manifestation of an inferiority complex. It doesn't get into unreasonably unhinged territory until they unironically start believing all Jews are actually Satanists who use blood magic to subvert and oppress the goyim.


----------



## Regenbogen (Oct 14, 2020)

Bullying Jews is funny but Dom Cruise's take pretty much sums it up


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Your assertion that Jews are successful thanks to nepotism is totally at odds with the observable evidence. Nepotism typically results in ineffectual leadership, whereas the Jewish people are notable for their competence.


Between group nepotism.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Nobody "appointed" Einstein to become the most important physicist of the 20th century


LOL. Why is everyone so familiar with this nobody and not the people who developed relativity, Poincaré, Lorentz, Hilbert. Hint, Jewish promotion.



> Your accusation of racism is similarly preposterous. The Jewish people are possibly the least racist people on the planet; a fact clearly evidenced by their high rates of intermarriage, and their historical support for anti-racist causes. Your immediate resort to a conspiracy of nepotism and racism as an attempt to refute my argument is in fact a firm vindication of it. As I suspected, the predictable just-so stories are all you can muster as an argument.



"Anti- racist" in the sense of anti-white maybe. LOL at your childish "what you say is opposite" lame bullshit. Just look at media and academia for all the proof you need.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Oct 14, 2020)

Funny thing, I was surprised when I found antisemitism coming from the Far Left.  I was under the presupposition previously that it was only a "right wing" (read: nahtzee) thing.  There was a left-wing group in town in the 80s and 90s, probably disbanded because the originators have since shuffled off the mortal coil, who published sheets of paper about various left-wing conspiracy theories, praising Venezuela and Castro's Cuba, saying "LOL just print our own money to pay for things" (Zimbabwe and Weimar Germany would like a word) and warning about the evils of "the banks".  They made the mistake of mentioning the quiet part out loud to someone I know, confirming that "the banks" was just code for "Da Jooz".   They were also "anti-Zionist" and "pro-Palestine".


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Oct 14, 2020)

I have no problem with most Jews, but the ones who are Jews first and everything else second ought be viewed with suspicion because if they thought treason against your nation would be beneficial to Jews they'd Benedict Arnold your ass quicker than you could say "matzoball".
And their religion is fucking evil. What exactly is the difference between "God's chosen people" and "master race"?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Antisemitism is a creed for the feckless, the ignorant, and the amoral. Never once have I encountered someone with antisemetic sympathies who didn't also display an obvious inferiority complex, and it's hardly difficult to understand why. Throughout history, the Jewish people have attracted resentment, not because of any perceived inferiority (as with most bigotries), but because of their success; success which, coupled with their small numbers, has made them the obvious scapegoat for those who lack the good character to excel at anything themselves.
> 
> Even today, antisemites are quick to point out how Jews are heavily overrepresented in academia, science, politics, finance, and the media, but they never seem to put two and two together as to why this might be. Instead, they seek comfort in conspiracy theories, in order to avoid having to look in the mirror at their own mistakes and defects of character.



Even I have to call bullshit with this, people obviously beef with Jews today not simply because they have positions of power but because of what they do with those positions of power, what they promote with it.

Take "Jews run the media" would anyone honestly give a shit if they did a good job with it? But instead they use their media to promote lies, hatred of white people and hatred of the USA, that's a problem. 

I believe in meritocracy, if Jews really are the brightest and naturally rise to the top of society then so be it, but when they abuse that power for nefarious means, then it's a problem. 

Of course, like some version of "hate the sin, not the sinner" all we can really do is just attack the rhetoric and the ideology, not the identity of those that promote it, because that's just going to shut any debate down and it isn't really "Jew vs gentile" as plenty of non-Jews believe and promote that very same rhetoric, it's the rhetoric that is the problem. 



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> and their historical support for anti-racist causes.



Anti-racist is now a codeword for anti-white, I seriously hope you're not naive enough not to see that truth.

Maybe it wasn't _always _that way, maybe anti-racist causes in the past really were about promoting a more fair and equal society and that's fine, but times have changed, over the last ten years "anti-racist" causes have evolved into openly seeking the genocide and destruction of white people and their culture. 

That's a problem, this is a very, very dangerous situation we've found ourselves in because the left wing is too full of themselves to admit that they could ever push things too far, that they could ever be corrupted by toxic ideology and if large numbers of Jews continue to throw their hat in with the left wing, an ideology that now promotes and I say this in no uncertain terms, the genocide of white people, we got a problem.

It comes down to this, identity politics is a dirty game, the only winning move is to not play, it forces demographics into warfare with one another, we need to get off this merry go round, but if it we can't, I may not hate Jews, but I don't hate white people either, if push comes to shove I'm going to be on the side of my people and not sit idly by while we're destroyed.

Let's pray we can get off this merry go round before it really comes down to brass tacks.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 14, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> Literally everyone in this thread already knows the role Soros has played in all of this, it's not like the organizations and DAs he funds are some kind of big secret


So it's not "just 1488'ers" who recognize jewish involvement? Why not just say ebil nazis? because you know how that looks?



Akira Fudo said:


> They also conveniently ignore Jewish right-wing figures like Ben Shapiro or Stephen Crowder who are as against this cult of wokism as anyone else.


No, that's them playing both sides as a smokescreen/gatekeeping. Shapiro's ideology is just as bad for the USA as anything the left does, that debate with tucker proved it easily.


----------



## Local Fed (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> This thread is crawling with 1488'ers and it's always amusing how they never miss an opportunity to bring up "da ebul juden" despite the fact that much of this far left bullshit is being propagated and enacted by non-jewish, middle-class white people.  They also conveniently ignore Jewish right-wing figures like Ben Shapiro or Stephen Crowder who are as against this cult of wokism as anyone else.  Hell, even left leaning Jews in intelligensia like Brett Weinstein, his brother, and even Noam Chomsky have taken a stand against far-leftism


To be fair, I myself am very skeptical of Jews and their influence. That said, I do agree that a lot of this is, as you said (well I'm going to paraphrase), coming from idiot upper class whites and the _"everyone is a Jew"_ thing gets overdone sometimes. As far as I know Crowder isn't Jewish by the way.


----------



## Akira Fudo (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> So it's not "just 1488'ers" who recognize jewish involvement? Why not just say ebil nazis? because you know how that looks?


Just because a Jew is involved doesn't mean all Jews are involved.  I mean for fuck's sake not every German during WWII was a Nazi sympathizer.


Forgetful Gynn said:


> No, that's them playing both sides as a smokescreen/gatekeeping. Shapiro's ideology is just as bad for the USA as anything the left does, that debate with tucker proved it easily.


Why is it so hard for you to imagine that perhaps not every Jewish person with political opinions is conspiring and coordinating with their Semetic overlords to gaslight the population?  I am not at all fan of Shapiro and I am aware that he is openly pro-Israel (like a lot of Jews) but on the flipside there are a lot of Jews are also staunchly anti-Israel (i.e Orthodox Jews if I'm not mistaken).  My point is groups of people aren't some kind of monolithic superorganism


----------



## Blubbles (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> Just because a Jew is involved doesn't mean all Jews are involved.  I mean for fuck's sake not every German during WWII was a Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> Why is it so hard for you to imagine that perhaps not every Jewish person with political opinions is conspiring and coordinating with their Semetic overlords to gaslight the population?  I am not at all fan of Shapiro and I am aware that he is openly pro-Israel (like a lot of Jews) but on the flipside there are a lot of Jews are also staunchly anti-Israel (i.e Orthodox Jews if I'm not mistaken).  My point is groups of people aren't some kind of monolithic superorganism


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> Just because a Jew is involved doesn't mean all Jews are involved.


Who is saying that _all _jews are involved? At most I am saying that there is a gross over-representation in regards to involvement. Is every single person in the riots a communist or a card-carrying member of antifa? Oh well I guess we can't blame anything on antifa or communists then. The argument that it has to be 100% of something in order to prove involvement or influence is just retarded.


Akira Fudo said:


> Why is it so hard for you to imagine that perhaps not every Jewish person with political opinions is conspiring and coordinating with their Semetic overlords to gaslight the population?


I never said every jewish person with political opinions is conspiring and coordinating with anyone to do anything. I said Shapiro is. Crowder is just doing what he's told.


Akira Fudo said:


> but on the flipside there are a lot of Jews are also staunchly anti-Israel


In what meaningful way are they anti-israel? Are they a giant lobby group? Media company? famous reporters? Who is the most influential person in the USA who is "staunchly anti-israel"? I'd love to see it.


Akira Fudo said:


> My point is groups of people aren't some kind of monolithic superorganism


Then you need to study how tribalism and in-group preferences work.


----------



## Anti Fun Aktion (Oct 15, 2020)

Local Fed said:


> To be fair, I myself am very skeptical of Jews and their influence. That said, I do agree that a lot of this is, as you said (well I'm going to paraphrase), coming from idiot upper class whites and the _"everyone is a Jew"_ thing gets overdone sometimes. As far as I know Crowder isn't Jewish by the way.


It does get old after awhile when people go to Mike Enoch levels of sperging. It downplays all the whites and other races who have positions of power and influence.


----------



## Gehenna (Oct 15, 2020)

Demoneater said:


> It does get old after awhile when people go to Mike Enoch levels of sperging. It downplays all the whites and other races who have positions of power and influence.


Its wearily stupid, and far overdone. Also just old, and tiresome.


----------



## Uncle Ted's Cabin (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> Just because a Jew is involved doesn't mean all Jews are involved.  I mean for fuck's sake not every German during WWII was a Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> Why is it so hard for you to imagine that perhaps not every Jewish person with political opinions is conspiring and coordinating with their Semetic overlords to gaslight the population?  I am not at all fan of Shapiro and I am aware that he is openly pro-Israel (like a lot of Jews) but on the flipside there are a lot of Jews are also staunchly anti-Israel (i.e Orthodox Jews if I'm not mistaken).  My point is groups of people aren't some kind of monolithic superorganism


I find it really interesting that you don't have any issue with the people posting "nigger", moon man songs etc. in this thread, but suddenly get defensive to the point of writing multi-post screeds as soon as someone mentions Judaism in a negative way.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

Gehenna said:


> Its wearily stupid, and far overdone. Also just old, and tiresome.


To the point where it no longer matters if it's true or not?


----------



## Gehenna (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> To the point where it no longer matters if it's true or not?


To the point that you have cried wolf so many times that you have done more than any other single person on this earth to convince me there is NOT a Jewish conspiracy.


----------



## DeadFish (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> To the point where it no longer matters if it's true or not?


There are so many players causing the shit show currently known as American politics its almost impossible to blame it on one group or cause.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

Gehenna said:


> To the point that you have cried wolf so many times that you have done more than any other single person on this earth to convince me there is NOT a Jewish conspiracy.


Damn, what a low standard of evidence.



DeadFish said:


> There are so many players causing the shit show currently known as American politics its almost impossible to blame it on one group or cause.


Well pack it in guys. After 5,472 pages we've conclusively determined that the riots _just happened _and that absolutely nobody is at fault. Just a random bit of tism over a black guy dying, nothing else to see here.


----------



## Local Fed (Oct 15, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> There are so many players causing the shit show currently known as American politics its almost impossible to blame it on one group or cause.


You just outed yourself for being in the pockets of the Crab People.


----------



## Gehenna (Oct 15, 2020)

Local Fed said:


> You just outed yourself for being in the pocket of the Crab People.


Good, so long as the lobster people aren't implicated I am in the clear.


----------



## DeadFish (Oct 15, 2020)

Local Fed said:


> You just outed yourself for being in the pockets of the Crab People.


Crab people dont have money.

The lizard people on the other hand...


----------



## Gehenna (Oct 15, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Crab people dont have money.
> 
> The lizard people on the other hand...


Did I ever tell you about how we should organize ourselves along the lines of the lobsters?


----------



## DeadFish (Oct 15, 2020)

Gehenna said:


> Did I ever tell you about how we should organize ourselves along the lines of the lobsters?


Maybe. Wasnt paying attention.

All joking aside it would be better to side with local shot callers.

For me that would be the ravens and the squirrels.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uncle Ted's Cabin said:


> I find it really interesting that you don't have any issue with the people posting "nigger", moon man songs etc. in this thread, but suddenly get defensive to the point of writing multi-post screeds as soon as someone mentions Judaism in a negative way.


It's because in this thread, people sperg about kikes more often than they sperg about niggers. If every few pages someone jumped in to accuse some twitter rando of being a secret nigger, it would get boring. That's what we're seeing with kikes right now.


----------



## Gehenna (Oct 15, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Maybe. Wasnt paying attention.
> 
> All joking aside it would be better to side with local shot callers.
> 
> For me that would be the ravens and the squirrels.


For me that'd be the raccoon cabal... seriously, we have 8 of them near us....


----------



## Pentex (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> Noam Chomsky have taken a stand against far-leftism


The only far leftist Chomsky has ever taken a 'stand' against was Stalin, which is what every basic bitch Western Marxist does, even though Stalin understood exactly what 'dicatorship' of the proletariat meant and made no apologies for imposing it on Russia. Chomsky has somehow found a way to carry water for Mao, Pol Pot, Fidel Castro, and Hugo Chavez and offers only the most tepid of 'criticisms' when it is pointed out (and he accepts the fact, because he styled the Cambodian refugees as extremely unreliable) that Marxists inevitably tend to massacre, starve, and tyrannize large segments of their own populations. Then, he will offer only the most tepid of criticisms, while helpfully pointing out that tyrants like Mao gave Chinese some gibs and welfare which totally balances things out. Then, grandpa Noam, in the only thing he is consistent on, will helpfully remind us that, regardless of which party is elected, the United States is the murder and torture capitol of the world.

Kike or goy, the kvetching about how America is the worst country in the world while keeping your ass firmly planted in Burgerland is disingenuous horseshit. You love Euro-gibs? Book a flight. You want Communism? Book a flight. America is irredeemably steeped in racism, sexism, transphobia, Islamophobia? Book. A. Flight.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> This thread is crawling with 1488'ers and it's always amusing how they never miss an opportunity to bring up "da ebul juden" despite the fact that much of this far left bullshit is being propagated and enacted by non-jewish, middle-class white people.  They also conveniently ignore Jewish right-wing figures like Ben Shapiro who are just as against this cult of wokism as anyone else.  Hell, even left leaning Jews in intelligensia like Brett Weinstein, his brother, and even Noam Chomsky have taken a stand against far-leftism


Lol posts like these are starting to become a meme.  Yeah, no shit there's a lot of non-Jews mixed up in all of this shit.  Jews only make up two percent of the population but somehow always seem to be in the positions of power within movements like this, or at least in direct proximity of the positions of power.  You have to be outright delusional not to see how that's an inconsistency that needs to be observed.  As for cunts like Ben Shapiro, no one who names the Jews ignores people like him, they're just not so deluded to as to ignore how he's said in the past that he "doesn't care about the browning of America," nor do they ignore how supposed "right-wing Jewish" entities like Fox news completely neglect to mention self-apparent facts like white genocide.       



> Noam Chomsky have taken a stand against far-leftism


This is the same fag who says the Republican party is the  most evil group in history.  Even centrist fags like Sargon have made fun of him for shit like this.


----------



## Uncle Ted's Cabin (Oct 15, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> It's because in this thread, people sperg about kikes more often than they sperg about niggers. If every few pages someone jumped in to accuse some twitter rando of being a secret nigger, it would get boring. That's what we're seeing with kikes right now.


I don't think that's true. Also, I've noticed tangents like this happening every time someone mentions jews at all.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> In what meaningful way are they anti-israel? Are they a giant lobby group? Media company? famous reporters?


These people who claim antifa are 'anti-Zionist' never have any meaningful examples.

Let's look at actual facts. Antifa attack people who protest against Zionist wars.

Meanwhile, big antifa figures like Naftali Botwin, a Jewish political and media operative who laughably calls himself 'JewishWorker' on Twitter, advocate for Zionist organizations like J Street, while pretending to be anti-Zionist.

If antifa are anti-Zionist, where are the antifa burning down AIPAC headquarters? Where are they doxing Zionist operatives? Where are they physically assaulting genocidal Zionists? None of these things are happening, because antifa is a Jewish organization, a Zionist organization.


----------



## MooseGump (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> This thread is crawling with 1488'ers and it's always amusing how they never miss an opportunity to bring up "da ebul juden" despite the fact that much of this far left bullshit is being propagated and enacted by non-jewish, middle-class white people.  They also conveniently ignore Jewish right-wing figures like Ben Shapiro who are just as against this cult of wokism as anyone else.  Hell, even left leaning Jews in intelligensia like Brett Weinstein, his brother, and even Noam Chomsky have taken a stand against far-leftism


I wonder who is behind this post





or should I say, Akira Jewo


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> This thread is crawling with 1488'ers and it's always amusing how they never miss an opportunity to bring up "da ebul juden" despite the fact that much of this far left bullshit is being propagated and enacted by non-jewish, middle-class white people.  They also conveniently ignore Jewish right-wing figures like Ben Shapiro who are just as against this cult of wokism as anyone else.  Hell, even left leaning Jews in intelligensia like Brett Weinstein, his brother, and even Noam Chomsky have taken a stand against far-leftism


The funny part is when there are morons, like that guy a few pages back, who don't know what a proper German name looks like and dream up really stupid shit like "Grand Cross" being Jewish because Grosskreutz is kinda Yiddish sounding.

As a person from a majority Catholic Bavarian immigrant community it is the worst Jew hunting I have ever seen. A sizeable amount of Americans have German heritage. They have German names. Yiddish is a related language and going by it "sounding" right is going to throw up a shitload of false-positives.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> It's because in this thread, people sperg about kikes more often than they sperg about niggers.


I'd love to see evidence of that.


----------



## Akira Fudo (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> Who is saying that _all _jews are involved? At most I am saying that there is a gross over-representation in regards to involvement.


I'm willing to accept that in the same vein that Jews are over-represented in higher income brackets and academic achievement.  You always bring up the role of the elite and multinational corporations in all of this so it could just boil down to another example of the rich and powerful fucking society over rather than an overtly Jewish conspiracy.


Forgetful Gynn said:


> Is every single person in the riots a communist or a card-carrying member of antifa? Oh well I guess we can't blame anything on antifa or communists then. The argument that it has to be 100% of something in order to prove involvement or influence is just retarded.


I never said it had to be 100%, also groups like Antifa is a group someone becomes a part of through participation, not by being born into a certain religion/race, the actions people take in these riots are done in Antifa's name, business transactions made by a Shysty Jew could be done entirely for his own self benefit for all we know.  Besides, if you're a rioter you are most likely definitely at the very least a far leftist of some sort. Anyone who believes they are waging righteous violence against nazis in these riots can without a doubt be considered a far leftist.


Forgetful Gynn said:


> I never said every jewish person with political opinions is conspiring and coordinating with anyone to do anything. I said Shapiro is. Crowder is just doing what he's told.


I'd love to see proof of this if you'd be so inclined to share


Forgetful Gynn said:


> In what meaningful way are they anti-israel? Are they a giant lobby group? Media company? famous reporters? Who is the most influential person in the USA who is "staunchly anti-israel"? I'd love to see it.


Ilan Pappe is one example I can think of:




There are others I'm aware of, but their names escape me


Forgetful Gynn said:


> Then you need to study how tribalism and in-group preferences work.


I couldn't give less of a flying fuck about in-group preferences.  Just because other people are tribalistic doesn't mean I have a right to be myself.  I will first and foremost always judges others solely on their individual merits.  This whole "In-group preferences mean I get to be racist" rationale has always been such a cope to me.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uncle Ted's Cabin said:


> I don't think that's true. Also, I've noticed tangents like this happening every time someone mentions jews at all.


It seems like it follows the same pattern every time too.  Someone mentions the Jews because there was a legitimate reason for them to come up in conversation, and upon back and forth arguments with people discussing the topic you get a slew of Jew white knights who just spam negrates and then sperg out for five plus pages about "Jew sperging."


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> right-wing figures like Ben Shapiro who are just as against this cult of wokism as anyone else



dude war-mongering zionists are BASED if they make fun of trannies


----------



## Akira Fudo (Oct 15, 2020)

Uncle Ted's Cabin said:


> I find it really interesting that you don't have any issue with the people posting "nigger", moon man songs etc. in this thread, but suddenly get defensive to the point of writing multi-post screeds as soon as someone mentions Judaism in a negative way.


I don't have an issue with anyone posting mean words on the internet.  I'm not some Jewish whiteknight either, this discussion only ever came up because someone responded to my post falsely claiming that the woman I was referring to was Jewish


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 15, 2020)

We have a Jew thread over here:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/oy-vey-antisemitism.18827/
		

If you want to cry about Jews ruling the world, go there. This thread is for riots and riot related content.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> I'm willing to accept that in the same vein that Jews are over-represented in higher income brackets and academic achievement.


Hey on that we agree. We might disagree on how they got there, but we agree that they are massively over-represented.








Akira Fudo said:


> You always bring up the role of the elite and multinational corporations in all of this so it could just boil down to another example of the rich and powerful fucking society over rather than an overtly Jewish conspiracy.


Why not both?


Akira Fudo said:


> I never said it had to be 100%





> Just because a Jew is involved doesn't mean all Jews are involved.


Which is it?


Akira Fudo said:


> I'd love to see proof of this if you'd be so inclined to share


You need to see proof that shapiro is a zionist jew? Really?


Akira Fudo said:


> Ilan Pappe is one example I can think of:


An "activist"? Try to think up the rest, please.


Akira Fudo said:


> I couldn't give less of a flying fuck about in-group preferences.


Well they do. That's what it means to be tribalistic.


Akira Fudo said:


> This whole "In-group preferences mean I get to be racist" rationale has always been such a cope to me.


Who the fuck made that argument?


----------



## Roybertitos (Oct 15, 2020)

I like how Zionist sperging has become the indicator that there were no major riots today. Makes it so I don't have to back read all these pages to know if someone got shot or something.


----------



## Local Fed (Oct 15, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> I couldn't give less of a flying fuck about in-group preferences. Just because other people are tribalistic doesn't mean I have a right to be myself. I will first and foremost always judges others solely on their individual merits. This whole "In-group preferences mean I get to be racist" rationale has always been such a cope to me.


The thing about in group preference, while I agree it's not an excuse to be hostile towards other and while it's nice to be meritocratic, is that, as groups, everyone (pretty much with the exception of white people, liberals specifically) do have it and advocate, often explicitly with those interests in mind. If you're the only group not doing it, well, your future probably is going to be one where you end up at the bottom. I disagree saying it's a cope to have it, I personally think it's naive not to possess it to some degree. Again, this isn't to say that you have to hiss at people of other races when they walk by (although the thought amuses me) or that you can't be friends or anything, etc. However, specifically for white people, when the culture is and grows ever more hostile towards you and no one else really seems to be stepping in to say _"What the fuck? This is insane"_ and you're still trying to be above considering the pragmatic merits of in group preference it seems shortsighted.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Oct 15, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> We have a Jew thread over here:
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/oy-vey-antisemitism.18827/
> ...


I'm here for the secret niggers.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 15, 2020)

There'd be less antisemitism in the world if you could freely discuss antisemitism in the world.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> They were literally prohibited from every other profession.
> 
> Then the same kind of fucking idiots who created that situation got mad they turned out really good at it.


That was a poorly thought out policy, for sure. Would have been better to leave them other professions, like being  ferry captains, undertakers and the like, rather than "hey let's make  it so  they are both pissed at being marginalised AND control all the moneyt


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 15, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Even I have to call bullshit with this, people obviously beef with Jews today not simply because they have positions of power but because of what they do with those positions of power, what they promote with it.
> 
> Take "Jews run the media" would anyone honestly give a shit if they did a good job with it? But instead they use their media to promote lies, hatred of white people and hatred of the USA, that's a problem.
> 
> ...


This is precisely the kind of conspiratorial thinking I've been talking about. Right away, you attribute a nefarious agenda to the Jewish people, yet neglect to provide any evidence that would A) warrant singling out Jews in particular, and B) demonstrate that such an agenda is broadly characteristic of Jewish opinion.

The reality is that Jews tend to be quite heavily represented in positions of influence across the political spectrum: many central figures within the libertarian movement are/were Jewish, for instance, as were many of the architects of neoconservatism. The only way that you can paint a picture of a singular Jewish agenda is by ignoring all evidence to the contrary.


Dom Cruise said:


> Anti-racist is now a codeword for anti-white, I seriously hope you're not naive enough not to see that truth.


This is literally a mantra straight from Stormfront. You're either incredibly impressionable and misinformed, or you're just plain incompetent at hiding your true beliefs. I won't automatically ascribe malice to something which can just as easily be explained by ignorance, but your choice of words here puts the rest of your argument on pretty shaky ground, to say the least.


Dom Cruise said:


> Maybe it wasn't _always _that way, maybe anti-racist causes in the past really were about promoting a more fair and equal society and that's fine, but times have changed, over the last ten years "anti-racist" causes have evolved into openly seeking the genocide and destruction of white people and their culture.
> 
> That's a problem, this is a very, very dangerous situation we've found ourselves in because the left wing is too full of themselves to admit that they could ever push things too far, that they could ever be corrupted by toxic ideology and if large numbers of Jews continue to throw their hat in with the left wing, an ideology that now promotes and I say this in no uncertain terms, the genocide of white people, we got a problem.
> 
> ...


Why would Jews want to "destroy" white people, when so many of them are white themselves? Do you seriously think that the sort of activists who genuinely want to tear down Western culture are broadly on the same side as the Jews and Israel? Have you actually studied their views and listened to their message?

I'm really not understanding your argument here. You don't have to hate anyone in order to stand against Nazis and fascists.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

Aidan said:


> There'd be less antisemitism in the world if you could freely discuss antisemitism in the world.


It's off-topic for the world.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> It's off-topic for the world.


I'm retarded and am not picking up what you're putting down.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

Aidan said:


> I'm retarded and am not picking up what you're putting down.


If you discuss it you get banned from a variety of things.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 15, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> If you discuss it you get banned from a variety of things.


Ah ok, yeah that's what I mean. And when you question why you can't discuss it that's when you are introduced to the rabbit hole of the Jewish Question. Then you find out if you get caught discussing it your life may be negatively altered and career ruined due to the ADL or any similar organization so naturally that's going to make people dig deeper and then feel persecuted. It just ties back to being unable to criticize someone so they must be your rulers, which is going to breed ire among many.

I genuinely believe most modern internet jew-haters were introduced to jew hate because it's a taboo topic to even discuss the possibility of a jew being a bad person.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Oct 15, 2020)

Why did I get a notification for this thread? I'm a good goy! I'm a frequent spender at a kosher deli...


----------



## Anti Fun Aktion (Oct 15, 2020)

Pentex said:


> The only far leftist Chomsky has ever taken a 'stand' against was Stalin, which is what every basic bitch Western Marxist does, even though Stalin understood exactly what 'dicatorship' of the proletariat meant and made no apologies for imposing it on Russia. Chomsky has somehow found a way to carry water for Mao, Pol Pot, Fidel Castro, and Hugo Chavez and offers only the most tepid of 'criticisms' when it is pointed out (and he accepts the fact, because he styled the Cambodian refugees as extremely unreliable) that Marxists inevitably tend to massacre, starve, and tyrannize large segments of their own populations. Then, he will offer only the most tepid of criticisms, while helpfully pointing out that tyrants like Mao gave Chinese some gibs and welfare which totally balances things out. Then, grandpa Noam, in the only thing he is consistent on, will helpfully remind us that, regardless of which party is elected, the United States is the murder and torture capitol of the world.
> 
> Kike or goy, the kvetching about how America is the worst country in the world while keeping your ass firmly planted in Burgerland is disingenuous horseshit. You love Euro-gibs? Book a flight. You want Communism? Book a flight. America is irredeemably steeped in racism, sexism, transphobia, Islamophobia? Book. A. Flight.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 15, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Nah, apparently that isn't derailing (it is).


Best part of that is, the differentiation between the two is almost purely semantics.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 15, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Best part of that is, the differentiation between the two is almost purely semantics.


You misspelled the word on the end there.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 15, 2020)

Local Fed said:


> The thing about in group preference, while I agree it's not an excuse to be hostile towards other and while it's nice to be meritocratic, is that, as groups, everyone (pretty much with the exception of white people, liberals specifically) do have it and advocate, often explicitly with those interests in mind. If you're the only group not doing it, well, your future probably is going to be one where you end up at the bottom. I disagree saying it's a cope to have it, I personally think it's naive not to possess it to some degree. Again, this isn't to say that you have to hiss at people of other races when they walk by (although the thought amuses me) or that you can't be friends or anything, etc. However, specifically for white people, when the culture is and grows ever more hostile towards you and no one else really seems to be stepping in to say _"What the fuck? This is insane"_ and you're still trying to be above considering the pragmatic merits of in group preference it seems shortsighted.


I think the only way not to have it is to consciously make an effort to beat it out of yourself. That's what the White liberals are doing when they encourage self-hatred. Most conservatives aren't particularly racist, yet they do show an in-group preference.


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't particularly care. Obviously it's all bullshit but the thought of genocide always gets me hot.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 15, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> This is precisely the kind of conspiratorial thinking I've been talking about. Right away, you attribute a nefarious agenda to the Jewish people, yet neglect to provide any evidence that would A) warrant singling out Jews in particular, and B) demonstrate that such an agenda is broadly characteristic of Jewish opinion.



I'll give you a couple of recent examples https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-problem-of-surplus-white-men.77522/ https://kiwifarms.net/threads/right...i-communism-in-its-conspiracy-theories.77595/

Those are just two of thousands of articles in a similar vein, spend any time on a corporate owned media website and you'll see many more, watch CNN, read Time Magazine, you'll see the same narrative pushed again and again often by Jewish authors or at least from outlets owned and led by Jews, it's too big of a pattern to dismiss out of hand, there comes a time in which a pattern is so obvious it can't be denied no matter how uncomfortable or politically incorrect it is.

All I'm saying is a significant number of Jews support modern leftist politics. 

And in their defense, why wouldn't they lean left? Right wing politics sure have burned them in the past, but it's when the left wing school of thought has become as corrupted and as flat out evil as it has over the last decade does a person's blind devotion to it, an unwillingness to go "wait a minute" start to become a big problem.

Nobody should blindly follow either the left or the right, both sides should get a healthy dose of criticism and moderation, we saw what blind devotion to the right wing gets us during the George W Bush years (or for a historical example, the Nazis), now we're seeing what blind devotion to the left wing gets us (or for a historical example, the Communists), blind devotion and an unwillingness to think for yourself is not the right way, no matter what your devotion is to.

We've seen time and time again the left wing today reacts with GREAT hostility and violence to any form of criticism, they'll riot because a college has the gall to invite a man to speak in what's supposed to be a free country with freedom of speech, they'll ban you from an online platform for daring to have a different opinion than the hivemind, they have become dictatorial and already that power is being abused, things need to change.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The reality is that Jews tend to be quite heavily represented in positions of influence across the political spectrum: many central figures within the libertarian movement are/were Jewish, for instance, as were many of the architects of neoconservatism. The only way that you can paint a picture of a singular Jewish agenda is by ignoring all evidence to the contrary.



I never said every single Jew is left wing, of course there are plenty of right wing Jews too, in fact here's an example of one right here, with some very interesting and thought provoking things to say.






But the data is in and it points to a significant number of Jews being left wing.

But the truth is, it really doesn't matter, it doesn't matter what number of Jews are left wing, Jews are free to be left wing if they want, what matters is the left wing rhetoric itself, which has become incredibly toxic over the last decade.

I believe in a free country where people are free to live their lives as they see fit according to their personal values, provided it doesn't and this is the key thing here, encroach on someone else's freedom and their ability to live their lives according to their personal values, which is what the left wing is doing, they are using bullying, threats of violence and intimidation to enforce their beliefs on everyone else, they will not accept a difference of opinion, everyone has to think, talk and do exactly what _they _would personally approve of, no exceptions.

They want to control what you can say, what you can think, what you can buy, what you can do and I'm pretty sure soon what you can worship, that's when it's going to truly be on "like Donkey Kong"




Hellbound Hellhound said:


> This is literally a mantra straight from Stormfront. You're either incredibly impressionable and misinformed, or you're just plain incompetent at hiding your true beliefs. I won't automatically ascribe malice to something which can just as easily be explained by ignorance, but your choice of words here puts the rest of your argument on pretty shaky ground, to say the least.



A decade ago "anti-racist is a codeword for anti-white" was some Stormfront horseshit, but then... a funny thing happened.... it became true.

I mean what do you think the logical endpoint of "white privilege" is? It's basically saying that a white person's very existence is an act of racism, it's only a stones throw away from that to say the only solution is to annihilate white people, otherwise you'll never be free of "racism" so long as we exist, as our racism is a side effect of our very existence.

That's exactly like what Hitler said about the Jews, that we would never be free of "Jewry" so long as Jews existed therefore only a Final Solution would do and we know how that went.

A lot of what right wing talking points that used to seem absurd aren't so absurd anymore.

Why that is is because the left wing has been hijacked by their extremist movements, when you have extremists, suddenly what the other extremists are saying is no longer as absurd, because both side are being pushed towards extremism, like a feedback loop, like horseshoe theory.

You seem to be pretty stuck in the past and don't understand that times have changed, the left wing of the past is not the left wing of 2020, a lot of people don't understand that, they seem to want to think this is still the feel good early Obama era, it's not, this is war.

A decade ago they used to talk about the Tea Party, remember them? Well as it turns out the left wing had their own Tea Party as well and because not enough people could recognize it as such, it took over the left wing school of thought as a whole, now there is no "moderate" and "extreme" left it's all been made to be extreme.

Or here's another thought experiment for you, remember the Westboro Baptist Church? The "God Hates Fags" people? Obviously they were an extremist element not representative of all American Christians and other Christians had no qualms with calling them the extremists that they are and disagreeing with them.

But imagine if it didn't work that way, imagine if you were a Christian and couldn't call out the WBC without other Christians attacking you for not being Christian enough, for daring to criticize other Christians which means you're vehemently opposed to Christianity itself and other Christians viewing Fred Phelps as someone to take seriously because "well, he's a Christian too, so there must be something to what he is saying" without ever stopping to think he could be wrong because "Hey, he's a Christian" and now Fred Phelps gets to dictate what Christianity is and isn't for everyone else, the most extreme element winds up the running the show.

Because that's exactly what happened to the left wing, so deluded and assure of their own self righteousness were they that when they're own equivalents to Fred Phelps came out of the woodwork they couldn't recognize it for the extremism that it was, because it was often coming from "women and minorities" and in their worldview there was just no way someone from those groups could be wrong, if they were saying something, that meant it had to be taken seriously.

And if anyone else on the left called it out, oh, that's just because they're not real leftists, they're just secretly sexists and racists, that's the only reason they're daring to speak out against it, even if they are a woman and minority then they must have internalized sexism and racism, I know because these other women and minorities tell me so!

The left wing got too cocky, too full of itself and didn't have the ability to look in the mirror, now the nuts are running the nuthouse and if they're not stopped it's going to be a disaster for everyone, Jew or otherwise.




Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Why would Jews want to "destroy" white people, when so many of them are white themselves? Do you seriously think that the sort of activists who genuinely want to tear down Western culture are broadly on the same side as the Jews and Israel? Have you actually studied their views and listened to their message?
> 
> I'm really not understanding your argument here. You don't have to hate anyone in order to stand against Nazis and fascists.



To be fair, I don't think a lot of this has been spearheaded by Jews, but by blacks, blacks who genuinely hate white people because of slavery, Jews just go along with it because "well, I don't want to be on the side of the Nazis!" and thus blindly follow and run interference for whatever black radicals say and push on the left.

But they do so at their own peril because you are correct, a lot of these people who want to tear down Western culture are also opposed to Jews and Israel as well, look at that Nick Cannon controversy for example https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsHls1V6tE0

Identity politics are a dangerous fucking game friendo, once these "people of color" extremists annihilated white people, Jews would be next on the chopping block, because if you're playing the privilege game Jews would be an obvious number 2 behind white people and then so on from there until the entire human race has eliminated itself like Jonestown on a global scale, because what is at the heart of this ideology is anti-humanism, white people would be just the start.

I call out Jews promoting this evil ideology for their own sake, as much as anyone else's, because at the end of the day, no, Jews are not the cartoon villains they are portrayed to be, they are simply misguided and promoting an evil ideology out of fear of another evil ideology, not realizing the vicious cycle and the catch 22 they're stuck in.

It's time for us to get off this merry go round of radicalism and throw identity politics into the trash where it belongs and focus on what makes us all human, not our differences.


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 15, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> It seems like it follows the same pattern every time too.  Someone mentions the Jews because there was a legitimate reason for them to come up in conversation, and upon back and forth arguments with people discussing the topic you get a slew of Jew white knights who just spam negrates and then sperg out for five plus pages about "Jew sperging."


It's funny because you can say the Chinese control media and academia and are fuelling shit like BLM, but if you point out it's the Jews suddenly you're "derailing the thread".



Dom Cruise said:


> To be fair, I don't think a lot of this has been spearheaded by Jews, but by blacks, blacks who genuinely hate white people because of slavery, Jews just go along with it because "well, I don't want to be on the side of the Nazis!" and thus blindly follow and run interference for whatever black radicals say and push on the left.


It was absolutely spearheaded by Jews and is maintained by them. Are you familiar with Melville Herskovits and the Boasians? If Jewish media wasn't constantly pushing a cherry picked anti-white narrative this BLM horseshit would collapse overnight. And they've been doing this for a thousand years, it isn't a "reaction to the Nazis". The Nazis were a reaction to this shit.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 15, 2020)

You guys might like this:


			https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/news/articles/stop-being-shocked
		

https://archive.md/sWT4Y


> By simply existing as ourselves, Jews undermine the vision of a world without difference. And so the things about us that make us different must be demonized, so that they can be erased or destroyed: Zionism is refashioned as colonialism; government officials justify the murder of innocent Jews in Jersey City; Jewish businesses can be looted because Jews “are the face of capital.” Jews are flattened into “white people,” our living history obliterated, so that someone with a straight face can suggest that the Holocaust was merely “white on white crime.”





Hellbound Hellhound said:


> This is literally a mantra straight from Stormfront. You're either incredibly impressionable and misinformed, or you're just plain incompetent at hiding your true beliefs. I won't automatically ascribe malice to something which can just as easily be explained by ignorance, but your choice of words here puts the rest of your argument on pretty shaky ground, to say the least.


He's actually right about that one. Anti-racism in 2020 seems to be all about pushing White guilt and implying that minorities literally cannot be racist. It's a sad, bizarre state of affairs. Skim this workbook if you want to be horrified:



			https://blm.btown-in.org/uploads/1/1/8/6/118615243/me_and_white_supremacy_workbook__final_book_.pdf
		




Dom Cruise said:


> I mean what do you think the logical endpoint of "white privilege" is? It's basically saying that a white person's very existence is an act of racism, it's only a stones throw away from that to say the only solution is to annihilate white people, otherwise you'll never be free of "racism" so long as we exist, as our racism is a side effect of our very existence.



A stone's throw away? It's closer than that.


https://archive.md/ZPHUF


Gigantic Faggot said:


> It was absolutely spearheaded by Jews and is maintained by them. Are you familiar with Melville Herskovits and the Boasians? If Jewish media wasn't constantly pushing a cherry picked anti-white narrative this BLM horseshit would collapse overnight. And they've been doing this for a thousand years, it isn't a "reaction to the Nazis". The Nazis were a reaction to this shit.


Got a list of who actually controls the most pozzed media? I found this and it looks pretty darn multiracial:


			https://www.forbes.com/sites/katevinton/2016/06/01/these-15-billionaires-own-americas-news-media-companies/


----------



## MooseGump (Oct 15, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> It's funny because you can say the Chinese control media and academia and are fuelling shit like BLM, but if you point out it's the Jews suddenly you're "derailing the thread".


Crying about the internet stickers on this site isn't derailing the thread either but once you get the noses riled up it's time for the mop


----------



## Brahma (Oct 15, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Got a list of who actually controls the most pozzed media? I found this and it looks pretty darn multiracial:
> 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/katevinton/2016/06/01/these-15-billionaires-own-americas-news-media-companies/


Off that list Newhouses are Jewish, Bloomberg is Jewish. Adelson is Jewish. Zuckerman is Jewish. Vekelsburg is Jewish. The ones that aren't Jewish or Jewish ancestry are generally pretty friendly to them. Only the Murdochs could be considered "hostile" I guess. Buffett is a great friend of Israel.The Cox family are Jew adjacent, very friendly with the zionist lobby, grammy Cox having recieved some ZOG awards from Jimmy Carter on  behalf of some Israeli lobby group. Bezos is unknown, which is strange in and of itself. 

Redstone family still controls National Amusements, Iger is in charge of Disney. Sulzberger controls NTY and subordinate brands, says he's an non practising episcopalian but Dad was a Jew. Symson who runs Scripps is a Jew. 

That's off the top of my head. 


Jews or their allies control a lot of media. Thats ok though ofcourse. Someone has to.


----------



## TamarYaelBatYah (Oct 15, 2020)

ExceptionallyExceptional said:


> What exactly is the difference between "God's chosen people" and "master race"?




If you don't worship Elohim, why do you care then about how Elohim views you?


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 15, 2020)

German foreign minister sees no link between anti-Semitism and mass immigration, but data says otherwise​


> In a strong-worded seven-part Twitter entry, German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas singles out “right-wing extremism” as the greatest danger that his country is currently facing, but the way Germany records hate crime data is so misleading that it calls into question the veracity of Maas' claims.
> His tweets come at the first anniversary of the Halle synagogue attack in which two people have been killed. In his tweet, Maas writes:
> ‘...There is now a right-wing extremist crime every 24 minutes in Germany. These are not isolated cases, but bitter right-wing extremist reality in Germany.
> Right-wing terror has structures. It has networks. Right-wing terror is the greatest threat to our country. The perpetrators do not act alone...
> ...


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 15, 2020)

brahmarakshasasolempi said:


> Jews or their allies control a lot of media. Thats ok though ofcourse. Someone has to.


"Ok" is subjective. From the POV of whites, if they use that power, and it's an enormous power, to continuously shit all over whites, it's very far from "ok".


----------



## Brahma (Oct 15, 2020)

I


Gigantic Faggot said:


> "Ok" is subjective. From the POV of whites, if they use that power, and it's an enormous power, to continuously shit all over whites, it's very far from "ok".


 I was being facetious. I sound like a glownigger when I say what I really think about Jews


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 15, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> It's funny because you can say the Chinese control media and academia and are fuelling shit like BLM, but if you point out it's the Jews suddenly you're "derailing the thread".
> 
> 
> It was absolutely spearheaded by Jews and is maintained by them. Are you familiar with Melville Herskovits and the Boasians? If Jewish media wasn't constantly pushing a cherry picked anti-white narrative this BLM horseshit would collapse overnight. And they've been doing this for a thousand years, it isn't a "reaction to the Nazis". The Nazis were a reaction to this shit.



I didn't say it was a reaction soley to the Nazis, Jews have always been drawn to left wing ideologies because of historical persecution in western society from before the Nazis, but it absolutely was supercharged by the Nazis, now more than ever many of them are going to be pro-left out of fear of Nazis.

But you're right that the Nazis were in some way a reaction to it, it's happening again today, as I've said before, this is a vicious cycle and self fulfilling prophecy, Jews push more and more radical leftism out of fear of the radical right but in doing so they wind up only helping the radical right to begin with and on and on the vicious cycle goes.

The only answer is to break this cycle, that's why I think while there are valid criticisms to be made about Jews anyone who's going to go the route of Neo Nazi is only making things worse because make no mistake about it, like Samson destroying the temple, the Jews would bring about the downfall of the whole human race before they'd allow another holocaust to happen, I do believe that.

Step away from hate, instead only call out the hate of white people on the left, don't respond to hate with more hate, an eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind.

As for who's spearheading what, it's true that Jews play a very big part in left wing politics, but as for this most recent "woke" phenomenon that seems to have come about mostly thanks to blacks and self hating whites to me.

Historically it seems like Jewish lead leftism really was trying to promote people thinking of themselves as equal, but it's black radicals who have come along and tossed that out the window and instead replaced it with bald faced black supremacy and pure hatred for whites.

And as I've said before black supremacists don't like Jews either, they may be coy about it now ala "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" but Jews would be an obvious number 2 target after whites when it comes to "woke", we're already seeing this with how blatantly anti-Israel the woke left is, so tell me, how does it make any sense that a movement "spearheaded" by Jews is increasingly anti-Israel? Isn't Israel what it's all about? 



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> He's actually right about that one. Anti-racism in 2020 seems to be all about pushing White guilt and implying that minorities literally cannot be racist. It's a sad, bizarre state of affairs. Skim this workbook if you want to be horrified:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, how you can deny "anti-racism is a code word for anti-white" when they literally say a non-white person can not be racist?

The "progressive stack" is exactly the wrong way to think about the human race, that kind of thinking will be what brings the end of our species, it's a roadmap to endless conflict and we've outgrown our ability to tolerate violent conflict, our weapons are simply too powerful now, if we don't start listening to our better nature one day the missiles are going to fly and it'll be game over.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 15, 2020)

Koby_Fish said:


> Funny thing, I was surprised when I found antisemitism coming from the Far Left.  I was under the presupposition previously that it was only a "right wing" (read: nahtzee) thing.  There was a left-wing group in town in the 80s and 90s, probably disbanded because the originators have since shuffled off the mortal coil, who published sheets of paper about various left-wing conspiracy theories, praising Venezuela and Castro's Cuba, saying "LOL just print our own money to pay for things" (Zimbabwe and Weimar Germany would like a word) and warning about the evils of "the banks".  They made the mistake of mentioning the quiet part out loud to someone I know, confirming that "the banks" was just code for "Da Jooz".   They were also "anti-Zionist" and "pro-Palestine".


Look up Black Israelites lol. They LOVE Hitler.




brahmarakshasasolempi said:


> Off that list Newhouses are Jewish, Bloomberg is Jewish. Adelson is Jewish. Zuckerman is Jewish. Vekelsburg is Jewish. The ones that aren't Jewish or Jewish ancestry are generally pretty friendly to them. Only the Murdochs could be considered "hostile" I guess. Buffett is a great friend of Israel.The Cox family are Jew adjacent, very friendly with the zionist lobby, grammy Cox having recieved some ZOG awards from Jimmy Carter on  behalf of some Israeli lobby group. Bezos is unknown, which is strange in and of itself.
> 
> Redstone family still controls National Amusements, Iger is in charge of Disney. Sulzberger controls NTY and subordinate brands, says he's an non practising episcopalian but Dad was a Jew. Symson who runs Scripps is a Jew.
> 
> ...


Being Zionist does not mean being Jew-adjacent, though. That's like calling a Black man White-adjacent for voting Trump. NYT is currently under the control of a Mexican by the way. The Sulzbergers are still involved, but Carlos Slim owns the most shares. Iger is no longer in charge of Disney, Bob Chapek (who appears to be a White gentile) is the current CEO.




Here's another list:

https://archive.md/C5Gn1The source is shitty but the claims seem to be accurate. Googling these people brings up nothing about them being Jewish with the exception of Brian Roberts.

The question is: why do these non-Jews support Israel so vehemently? And why are they pushing for something most Israelites do not want?
https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/m...refer-donald-trump-over-joe-biden-poll-645493
https://archive.md/GKSs4


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 16, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I didn't say it was a reaction soley to the Nazis, Jews have always been drawn to left wing ideologies because of historical persecution in western society from before the Nazis, but it absolutely was supercharged by the Nazis, now more than ever many of them are going to be pro-left out of fear of Nazis.
> 
> But you're right that the Nazis were in some way a reaction to it, it's happening again today, as I've said before, this is a vicious cycle and self fulfilling prophecy, Jews push more and more radical leftism out of fear of the radical right but in doing so they wind up only helping the radical right to begin with and on and on the vicious cycle goes.
> 
> ...


You sound nervous.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> You sound nervous.



And you sound like a Hebrew

Go away, IDF


----------



## Gigantic Faggot (Oct 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> And you sound like a Hebrew
> 
> Go away, IDF


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

Gigantic Faggot said:


> View attachment 1665872








						Psychological projection - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> And you sound like a Hebrew
> 
> Go away, IDF


At this point I'm pretty much convinced the Jew spergs are either Jews, glowies or the kind of people who unironically dream of sniffing Anne Frank's backdoor "gas chamber".


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> At this point I'm pretty much convinced the Jew spergs are either Jews, glowies or the kind of people who unironically dream of sniffing Anne Frank's backdoor "gas chamber".



@Gigantic Faggot talks like a kike and his shit's all Zionist

(He still hasn't figured out I'm not Jewish)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The question is: why do these non-Jews support Israel so vehemently? And why are they pushing for something most Israelites do not want?
> https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/m...refer-donald-trump-over-joe-biden-poll-645493
> https://archive.md/GKSs4



I can explain this, a lot of Christians believe that the existence of the state of Israel is a fulfillment of Biblical prophecy, it is in fact _the _key proponent of Biblical prophecy, that's the real reason why the Republican party is so pro-Israel. 



Gigantic Faggot said:


> You sound nervous.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Devyn (Oct 16, 2020)

Based Negro:





You can literally call for the genocide of the White race and _nothing_ bad will happen to you, but say anything negative about the Self-Chosen Ones and you're fucked.  Why is that?  It's because White people _don't_ hold the structural/institutional power in Western countries: _Jews do_.  Noticing this fact is apparently anti-Semitic though.  This is gaslighting on a massive fucking scale.

Malignant cunt (((Barbara Lerner Spectre))) calls for the destruction of Christian European ethnic societies:





_They_ push for "diversity", flooding formerly White countries with turd worlders, then piss and moan about a subsequent rise in anti-Semitism.  "The Jew cries out in pain as he strikes you."




Mask off.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 16, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> This is precisely the kind of conspiratorial thinking I've been talking about. Right away, you attribute a nefarious agenda to the Jewish people, yet neglect to provide any evidence that would A) warrant singling out Jews in particular, and B) demonstrate that such an agenda is broadly characteristic of Jewish opinion.
> 
> The reality is that Jews tend to be quite heavily represented in positions of influence across the political spectrum: many central figures within the libertarian movement are/were Jewish, for instance, as were many of the architects of neoconservatism. The only way that you can paint a picture of a singular Jewish agenda is by ignoring all evidence to the contrary.
> 
> ...


Of course (((you))) would say that.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 16, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> All I'm saying is a significant number of Jews support modern leftist politics.


In the United States, perhaps, but it's worth noting that in the US, the vast majority of Jews live in New York City, which is culturally much further to the left than the rest of America to begin with. I think that's a much better explanation of Jewish voting patterns than the fact that they're Jewish, because if you look to other countries, the left-wing association doesn't necessarily hold true. Here in the UK for instance, 70% of Jews vote Conservative.

The main issue I have with the way that these conversations are framed is how it's often implied that Jews have some kind of duplicitous loyalty; as if to say that a Jew will pretend to be your friend to your face, only to plot your downfall behind your back. This never seems to be assumed of other ethnic groups, and it's assumptions like this which form the basis of antisemitism. I point this out because I notice that a depressing number of people who perpetuate these kinds of beliefs don't even seem to be aware that they're doing it; it's become such a pervasive trope.

The partisan nature of these discussions is of little interest to me, because the truth is that antisemitism exists in roughly equal measure on all sides of the political spectrum, and it's always the same. There is no shortage of Jews involved in right-wing causes, just as there is no shortage of Jews involved in left-wing causes. It's the act of singling out these individuals on account of their Jewishness which I find to be deeply suspect, and I think you ought to as well.


----------



## Aidan (Oct 16, 2020)

Just let people hate the Jews ffs


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> In the United States, perhaps, but it's worth noting that in the US, the vast majority of Jews live in New York City, which is culturally much further to the left than the rest of America to begin with. I think that's a much better explanation of Jewish voting patterns than the fact that they're Jewish, because if you look to other countries, the left-wing association doesn't necessarily hold true. Here in the UK for instance, 70% of Jews vote Conservative.
> 
> The main issue I have with the way that these conversations are framed is how it's often implied that Jews have some kind of duplicitous loyalty; as if to say that a Jew will pretend to be your friend to your face, only to plot your downfall behind your back. This never seems to be assumed of other ethnic groups, and it's assumptions like this which form the basis of antisemitism. I point this out because I notice that a depressing number of people who perpetuate these kinds of beliefs don't even seem to be aware that they're doing it; it's become such a pervasive trope.
> 
> The partisan nature of these discussions is of little interest to me, because the truth is that antisemitism exists in roughly equal measure on all sides of the political spectrum, and it's always the same. There is no shortage of Jews involved in right-wing causes, just as there is no shortage of Jews involved in left-wing causes. It's the act of singling out these individuals on account of their Jewishness which I find to be deeply suspect, and I think you ought to as well.



You're right, but in today's identity politics obsessed era people will use their Jewish identity as a shield from criticism same as they will use their black identity, their female identity and so on. 

That sort of thing has got to stop, that encourages people to judge others by group dynamics instead of by individual.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 16, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I can explain this, a lot of Christians believe that the existence of the state of Israel is a fulfillment of Biblical prophecy, it is in fact _the _key proponent of Biblical prophecy, that's the real reason why the Republican party is so pro-Israel.


Huh, that's a good point.



Dom Cruise said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


He's accusing you of being a secret Jew.



Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Of course (((you))) would say that.


Just assume Kiwifarms is a synagogue and we're all Jews lol.



Devyn said:


> Based Negro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Which key institutions are you calling Jew controlled? Which specific Jews hold the structural/institutional power you're talking about? Keep in mind that Jew-friendly and Zionist are not synonyms for Jewish.
- Have you considered that there's a bunch of gentiles who think making the Jews sad will piss off their Christian god?
- Israel is also getting shipments of third worlders. https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-54501546
-Shapeshifting is something everyone multiracial does. In a woke environment, you'll see every minority who formerly claimed a White identity shout "I'M NOT WHITE!" for their own safety. That doesn't mean they're to blame for the creation of that environment.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 17, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I can explain this, a lot of Christians believe that the existence of the state of Israel is a fulfillment of Biblical prophecy, it is in fact _the _key proponent of Biblical prophecy, that's the real reason why the Republican party is so pro-Israel.


They also believe the nonsense about the US and Israel having similar beginnings and histories of fighting off enemies. They also get a lot campaign of money from them and they know that gravy train will derail the moment they speak out against israel in any way.



Dom Cruise said:


> You're right, but in today's identity politics obsessed era people will use their Jewish identity as a shield from criticism same as they will use their black identity, their female identity and so on.
> 
> That sort of thing has got to stop, that encourages people to judge others by group dynamics instead of by individual.


What does that matter? The second anyone notices group behavior some idiot pipes up and says "But it's not *ALL* jews, lol". As long as at least one jew pretends to be a democrat or pantomimes shaking a fist at israel it means no jew ever did anything wrong ever.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> - Which key institutions are you calling Jew controlled? Which specific Jews hold the structural/institutional power you're talking about? Keep in mind that Jew-friendly and Zionist are not synonyms for Jewish.


1) International and domestic finance
2) News Media
3)Arts and culture (Hollywood, music, Big Sports )
4) Psychiatry
5) Academia, esp Humanities
6) Law

There are many more, lemme know if you need them listed

Sure, there are many decent , conservative Jews, but the leftist shitbag Jews  account for a way bigger swath of the Jewish population, and are actively working to destroy Western Culture and values, and have been since at least the middle of the 1800s


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> 1) International and domestic finance
> 2) News Media
> 3)Arts and culture (Hollywood, music, Big Sports )
> 4) Psychiatry
> ...


I think your problem is with leftism/globalism and not necessarily Jews as a whole.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Oct 17, 2020)

It looks like I found @Hellbound Hellhound official anthem





Also if anti-semites want to really piss off Jews, they should look up to Chad Hadrian rather Virgin Hitler


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 17, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> I think your problem is with leftism/globalism and not necessarily Jews as a whole.


You are correct. But it's impossible to not notice the MASSIVE overrepresentation of such a tiny global demographic in every single vestige of leftist perfidy. 
Make no mistake, when (hopefully) the Left is purged, we'll be hearing the reeeeeing about  " those people they killed as Commies were  disproportionately  JEWISH!!" from the Commie stans.  Funny how it's only allowed to be discussed when it serves the Left's purposes, eh?


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You are correct. But it's impossible to not notice the MASSIVE overrepresentation of such a tiny global demographic in every single vestige of leftist perfidy.
> Make no mistake, when (hopefully) the Left is purged, we'll be hearing the reeeeeing about  " those people they killed as Commies were  disproportionately  JEWISH!!" from the Commie stans.  Funny how it's only allowed to be discussed when it serves the Left's purposes, eh?


They're over-represented in positions of power because they have the highest IQ on average of any other race. IQ is the single greatest predictor of success.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 17, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> They're over-represented in positions of power because they have the highest IQ on average of any other race. IQ is the single greatest predictor of success.


There are certain cultural indicators like stressing studying. But the IQ this is a dead end. Even if the studies (many suspicious) do turn out to be valid, that tiny IQ advantage cannot explain the discrepancy.

Don't think I didn't notice you switching track from  Jews' involvement in leftist perfidy  to Jews' success generally.
At this point, it's very much looking like a feature rather than a bug.
It's the fault of a willfull misrepresentation of the command for Tikkun Olam from leftists to be interpreted to endorse far-left causes, rather than it's historical and Halakhic intent.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mexican_Wizard_711 said:


> Also if anti-semites want to really piss off Jews, they should look up to Chad Hadrian rather Virgin Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Including others who dealt with the Jews, Louis the 9th, Edward the 1st, and Isabella of Castile for instance.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Don't think I didn't notice you switching track from  Jews' involvement in leftist perfidy  to Jews' success generally.


I switched to that because you were the one that brought up the 'over-represented' issue and I thought that IQ might be one of many plausible explanations. I don't know what you're implying but there wasn't any kind of agenda behind that.

I'd say, IQ is definitely part of it, if not the whole story, there is definitely a cultural component, as well.

The answer to the Jewish question is simple: we need an 'oy vey' rating.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 17, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> I switched to that because you were the one that brought up the 'over-represented' issue and I thought that IQ might be one of many plausible explanations. I don't know what you're implying but there wasn't any kind of agenda behind that.
> 
> I'd say, IQ is definitely part of it, if not the whole story, there is definitely a cultural component, as well.
> 
> The answer to the Jewish question is simple: we need an 'oy vey' rating.


Been saying that for a while, and agree heartily. Only question is should it be a happy merchant or a magen Dovid? BTW here's a good article about the tikkun olam thing:









						Judaism under attack: The Orwellian hijack of tikkun olam
					

THE PRINCIPAL value of Judaism is justice itself (with compassion a close second). Contemporary “social” justice, however, hijacks the word and evacuates it of meaning.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Been saying that for a while, and agree heartily. Only question is should it be a happy merchant or a magen Dovid? BTW here's a good article about the tikkun olam thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking a star of david.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> I was thinking a star of david.


A shekel might be good too.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Oct 17, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> A shekel might be good too.


Don't rule out a haredi rabbi sucking a baby's cock....


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Why would Jews want to "destroy" white people, when so many of them are white themselves?


Maybe for the same reason white liberals want to destroy white people?


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 17, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> They're over-represented in positions of power because they have the highest IQ on average of any other race.


No. Jews in America and Britain have an overall IQ mean somewhere between a half and a full standard deviation above the mean. A single standard deviation does not result in the amounts of over-representation we see. It's nepotism and cronyism.



soft kitty said:


> Maybe for the same reason white liberals want to destroy white people?


White liberals want to do that because that's what they were taught was the right thing, by jews in academia and hollywood.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 17, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> No. Jews in America and Britain have an overall IQ mean somewhere between a half and a full standard deviation above the mean. A single standard deviation does not result in the amounts of over-representation we see. It's nepotism and cronyism.
> 
> 
> White liberals want to do that because that's what they were taught was the right thing, by jews in academia and hollywood.


That's fair but a standard deviation can be quite a lot. Look how well whites do compared to blacks.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 17, 2020)

soft kitty said:


> That's fair but a standard deviation can be quite a lot. Look how well whites do compared to blacks.


That's more than just IQ, blacks did not evolve in an environment that gave them the traits needed to properly live in civilizations. But even considering IQ, blacks are anywhere from 1-3 standard deviations from the mean depending on where they're from and what their admixture is. Just one isn't too terribly bad and they can still function somewhat, but less than that and you get a clear picture of why africa has never had a civilization worthy of note.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 17, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> They were literally prohibited from every other profession.
> 
> Then the same kind of fucking idiots who created that situation got mad they turned out really good at it.


"We were prohibited from doing all work except the work that gave us the most power"

I have heard Jews make this claim before. It really boggles my mind that someone can claim to be oppressed by performing a job that requires zero labor and yields enormous wealth and power.

Christians did not condone lending money on interest, and any Christian who did so was punished or shamed. It was considered dishonest because you were not using your mind or your labor. You were just making money off of having money. Jews ignored this taboo and used it to their advantage. It is not proof of their oppression.

Jews purposely distanced themselves from their hosts for thousands of years. They purposely chose to maintain their own religion and ethnic bias. That comes at the cost of not being well liked by the ethnic majority And then they act like it was a shock that no one wanted that tumor in their country. They act like it came out of nowhere.

If I were to move to Nigeria, break Nigerian taboos, refuse to adopt Nigerian culture, and only cooperate with other whites, it would be no wonder why the Nigerians would want me gone. But god forbid someone holds a Jew to the same universal standard.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> - Which key institutions are you calling Jew controlled? Which specific Jews hold the structural/institutional power you're talking about? Keep in mind that Jew-friendly and Zionist are not synonyms for Jewish.
> - Have you considered that there's a bunch of gentiles who think making the Jews sad will piss off their Christian god?
> - Israel is also getting shipments of third worlders. https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-54501546
> -Shapeshifting is something everyone multiracial does. In a woke environment, you'll see every minority who formerly claimed a White identity shout "I'M NOT WHITE!" for their own safety. That doesn't mean they're to blame for the creation of that environment.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 17, 2020)

The missing piece to this discussion all too often seems to be the conflict between the different schools of zionism and the fallout that has come from out of that. It offers both a more realistic and yet confusing answer to this question.

I became aware of this first when doing research for the bernie sanders thread. I came across an unending number of socialist jews who were deeply anti-israel but also ardent jewish nationalists. This made no sense to me when I first came across it. I would see some socialistia dyke with triple parentheses around her name absolutely duking it out with some yenta with a bari weiss quote in her profile. I would see these people each calling each other hitler and bad jews for their choice in democrat candidate. Seeing two jews call each other hitler because one wants to vote michael bloomberg and the the other wants to vote bernie sanders was one of the strangest(and funniest) things I've ever witnessed so I had to look into this mess.

The most important part was that they both seemed to think they were the better jew. The basis of this seems to lie in the split between the so-called movements of 'political zionism',  'cultural zionism' and 'labor zionism' or 'socialist zionism'. These are all groups of jewish nationalists but they do hate each other.

After the Basel Zionist Congress of 1897 many Zionists became disillusioned with the route zionism was going and believed that a re-invigorated and more faithful/traditional jewish people was preferable to an actual physical jewish state or at least they thought israel would not survive without a return to tradition. This can be clearly seen in the actions and beliefs of Achad Ha'am further spelled out in his written work 'Lo Zu Haderekh' (This is not the way). In his words Achad says:


> we should have made strenuous endeavors to train up Jews who would work for their people. We should have striven gradually to extend the empire of our ideal in Jewry, till at last it could find genuine, whole-hearted devotees, with all the qualities needed to enable them to work for its practical realization.


A jewish state is still the end goal but without an "empire of our ideal in jewry" this state is not practical in his mind.  This is the ultimate in elitism Ha'am and other jewish thinkers like him did not care about the palestinians or the effects on the surrounding arab world of a massive influx of jewish settlers he merely wanted those settlers to be good jews in his ideal before aliyah. Moreover he had little care for jews whose ties to judaism end at ethnicity.

In aid of this goal many jewish publications were started and attempts were made to kick start a artistic jewish renaissance.  Some of the "Oy Veyying " we know so well today started around this period not to be used against non-jews but against secularised, assimilated diaspora populations particularly in the west.

Looking at it through this lense what can appear to be a monolithic conspiracy is actually many groups of jews with opposing ideas on how best to "save" the jewish people. It is important to note that even though socialist zionists put a great deal of emphasis on racial/ethnic persecution they only do this as a proxy to accomplish their own goals as they are extreme racists and elitists from the very core of their belief system. A common tenant amongst them is to discourage diaspora populations from assimilating or engaging with non-jewish populations. Indeed one of the reasons they didn't see the settlement of israel as practical is because they didn't see themselves ever working with the native arab populations and held a deep disdain for them.

All of these movements seem to have an outsized influence on world events since their inception but their goals are not exactly the same and I do believe some bad shit has come out of their respective scheming. However I can't really do this subject justice because I am just learning about it myself .


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

Devyn said:


> View attachment 1668024
> View attachment 1668025
> View attachment 1668027
> View attachment 1668029



- The media isn't owned only by Jews. Most of it seems to be run by Whites and White Jews collaborating together.
- Jews are over represented in influential positions, but they don't run the show alone. Complaining about over-representation also seems like a slippery slope that might lead to encouraging policies like diversity hiring. I mean, is it really fair to ask for every office to be comprised of a perfectly even mix of every race?
- Everyone has laws to stop people from hating them. Even Blacks who have harmed Whites have occasionally been charged with hate crimes.



soft kitty said:


> I think your problem is with leftism/globalism and not necessarily Jews as a whole.


That's how it needs to be framed for it to be palatable to normal people, I think. Anyways, it's more accurate.



Crystal Golem said:


> The missing piece to this discussion all too often seems to be the conflict between the different schools of zionism and the fallout that has come from out of that. It offers both a more realistic and yet confusing answer to this question.
> 
> I became aware of this first when doing research for the bernie sanders thread. I came across an unending number of socialist jews who were deeply anti-israel but also ardent jewish nationalists. This made no sense to me when I first came across it. I would see some socialistia dyke with triple parentheses around her name absolutely duking it out with some yenta with a bari weiss quote in her profile. I would see these people each calling each other hitler and bad jews for their choice in democrat candidate. Seeing two jews call each other hitler because one wants to vote michael bloomberg and the the other wants to vote bernie sanders was one of the strangest(and funniest) things I've ever witnessed so I had to look into this mess.
> 
> ...


That was super informative. Please post any new info you find or interesting musings you come up with if you keep researching this topic.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Oct 17, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> Christians did not condone lending money on interest, and any Christian who did so was punished or shamed. It was considered dishonest because you were not using your mind or your labor. You were just making money off of having money. Jews ignored this taboo and used it to their advantage.


Also because it's stealing from the poor.



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The media isn't owned only by Jews.


It doesn't have to be run by _only_ jews it just has to be run by _enough_ jews for them to have the power to shape the content, which they most certainly do.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 18, 2020)

@Hellbound Hellhound here's a good rundown of what anti-racist means nowadays, since you seemed to be unfamiliar with the way the progressives have warped things:



Basically: "anti-racism" is turboracist and even non-whites should be worried about it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 10, 2021)

I just started reading "the international Jew: the World's Foremost Problem" by Henry Ford and I must say, I am shocked. This guy was admired by the Nazis so I was expecting something unhinged but he sounds reasonable.

He rants exclusively at the class of Jew that wields world ruling power, acknowledges that Jews are not a monolith and admits that many Jews suffer from the actions of the Jewish ruling class.



> The Jews of the
> United States can best serve themselves and their fellow-Jews all over
> the world by letting drop their far too ready cry of "anti-Semitism," by
> adopting a franker tone than that which befits a helpless victim, and by
> ...





> There has been used in this series the term "International Jew." It is
> susceptible of two interpretations: one, the Jew wherever he may be; the
> other, the Jew who exercises international control. The real contention
> of the world is with the latter and his satellites, whether Jew or
> ...



He wasn't antisemitic, even though news outlets have been calling him that for almost a century now.


> Anyone who essays to discuss the Jewish Question in the United States or
> anywhere else must be fully prepared to be regarded as an Anti-Semite,
> in high-brow language, or in low-brow language, a Jew-baiter. Nor need
> encouragement be looked for from people or from press. The people who
> ...



I just started so I don't know if he goes off the rails later or if his information is accurate but at any rate, it's an interesting peek into the cultural climate of the 1920's.

Edit: he starts making a lot of unsubstantiated claims and talking about the Protocol of the Elders of Zion which was later proven to be a forgery. Pretty gay.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Oct 10, 2021)

Man I've seen some _shit_.  I saw a thing where someone tried to argue where _der juden_ were "kicked out of every country" and used the first example as EGYPT.  MOTHERFUCKING EGYPT.  Um excuse me, but I'm pretty sure Pharaoh was doing his damnedest to KEEP THE ISRAELITE SLAVES IN EGYPT.  Dude used some bullshit etymology to equate "Hebrew" to "habiru" where "habiru" meant "bandit" and therefore the Israelite Hebrews were allegedly bandits attacking Egyptians or some shit and somehow "betrayed" Egypt to let the Hyksos in.  That's 40 different flavors of wrong.  Another example used was the Babylonian Captivity (which was all on Babylon because they took the Israelites THERE) where allegedly some Jews supposedly let the Persians in through a gate (BULLSHIT, but even if true, completely justified) and so Babylon fell to conquerors.  This fucker went full blood libel too, though at least he didn't make the irrational and illogical claim that blood goes into matzos (blood being forbidden for consumption; plus it would NOTICEABLY darken any food it was put into, including WHITE MATZO CRACKERS) - but still,  the idea that anyone whose very religion forbids drinking blood, actually drinks blood, is fucking stupid. And of course the dude's solution to the "problem" was huwhite spremacism. _*facepalm*_


----------



## Willie Thrills (Oct 10, 2021)

Koby_Fish said:


> but still,  the idea that anyone whose very religion forbids drinking blood, actually drinks blood, is fucking stupid. And of course the dude's solution to the "problem" was huwhite spremacism. _*facepalm*_


Mate, you know full-well that cultish sects interpret Scapegoat as the ritual sacrifice of a gentile child. Is this _all_ Jews? Probably not. Is this _some_ Jews? Absolutely, 100% beyond a shadow of a doubt, interpretting the scapegoat ritual as the sacrifice of a gentile child. These Jewish sects were present in northern Italy, Eastern England, several parts of the Holy Roman Empire, Poland, Russia and France.

They did this _numerous times_ throughout European history, across several different countries, those countries themselves sometimes thousands of miles apart. This was common from the 1000s to the 1400s especially, wherein we have an absurd amount of evidence backing up this claim.

The arguments come when it is said that this ritual, Blood Libel, extends either significantly before the Middle Ages or significantly after.

We _know_ this much - it is _100% true_ by _any_ competent historical standard. We _know_ these events happened, especially the thoroughly documented Trent and Lincoln incidents (Italy and England) who specifically documented these instances right down to the dates of birth of the victim, date of arrival of the perpetrators, a thorough account of events from multiple witnesses - the full biography of the fucking _witnesses_ - I can't believe you'd lie so openly and disgustingly, we have more first-hand evidence of this than we have of Spanish crimes against indigenous Americans, for fuck's sake.

We know that, for a _fact_, Middle Ages-era European Jews ritually sacrificed and consumed the blood of gentile children as a development of the far older scapegoat tradition - casting the sins to the child and then killing the child, thereby cleansing the Jewish community of whatever sins they had. Drinking the blood of the child is how it is cleansed from the individual and means that all people involved are spiritually cleansed.


Edit: , even more widespread - extending to the 20th century in the Middle East, with over 150 documented Jewish communities and 150 dead gentile children. Given the intensely secretive nature of these events, it is guaranteed to be an undercount. Iran having it's last major development in 1910, and Syria in the 1840s. 

Of course, there are intensive speculations that people like Epstein engage in these practices.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 10, 2021)

Distant Stare said:


> "We were prohibited from doing all work except the work that gave us the most power"
> 
> I have heard Jews make this claim before.


I'm sure that guilds were used as a kind of control of the market, but it was also a way to ensure actual quality was made, and it doesn't help to allow people in who are experts at filing down coins, finding new, cheaper and crappier ways of making the same thing.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 10, 2021)

Koby_Fish said:


> This fucker went full blood libel too, though at least he didn't make the irrational and illogical claim that blood goes into matzos (blood being forbidden for consumption; plus it would NOTICEABLY darken any food it was put into, including WHITE MATZO CRACKERS) - but still,  the idea that anyone whose very religion forbids drinking blood, actually drinks blood, is fucking stupid. And of course the dude's solution to the "problem" was huwhite spremacism. _*facepalm*_


The blood in modern matzos claim is obviously bullshit, but there's evidence that blood was actually used in Jewish rituals at some point. Here's a book by a Jew that other Jews tried to censor:





						Passovers of Blood - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



I haven't read it and I don't know if the information contained within is any good, but I see nothing controversial about the claim. Wacky religious rites were practiced all over the world at one time or another.  For instance, we know that Aztects mixed the blood their of human sacrifices with flour and ate the resulting cakes. It's not just a Jew thing.



Willie Thrills said:


> Mate, you know full-well that cultish sects interpret Scapegoat as the ritual sacrifice of a gentile child. Is this _all_ Jews? Probably not. Is this _some_ Jews? Absolutely, 100% beyond a shadow of a doubt, interpretting the scapegoat ritual as the sacrifice of a gentile child. These Jewish sects were present in northern Italy, Eastern England, several parts of the Holy Roman Empire, Poland, Russia and France.
> 
> They did this _numerous times_ throughout European history, across several different countries, those countries themselves sometimes thousands of miles apart. This was common from the 1000s to the 1400s especially, wherein we have an absurd amount of evidence backing up this claim.
> 
> ...


You're probably right, but what are your sources for these claims? There's so much censorship around this topic that it's hard to find unbiased information.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 10, 2021)

Jews do not exist, they are not real.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Oct 10, 2021)

Willie Thrills said:


> Mate, you know full-well that cultish sects interpret Scapegoat as the ritual sacrifice of a gentile child. Is this _all_ Jews? Probably not. Is this _some_ Jews? Absolutely, 100% beyond a shadow of a doubt, interpretting the scapegoat ritual as the sacrifice of a gentile child. These Jewish sects were present in northern Italy, Eastern England, several parts of the Holy Roman Empire, Poland, Russia and France.
> 
> They did this _numerous times_ throughout European history, across several different countries, those countries themselves sometimes thousands of miles apart. This was common from the 1000s to the 1400s especially, wherein we have an absurd amount of evidence backing up this claim.
> 
> ...


It's really weird that there would be an evolution to the scapegoat ritual where the "scapegoat" (be it beast or human) is killed.  In the original scapegoat ritual, the "scapegoat" was released into the wilderness, while the _other_ goat got killed and sacrificed. I guess shit happens and people twist things years on out.

The fact that dude said so many things wrong, makes everything he said suspect, so yeah, maybe there's a kernel of truth to some of the things, but it's entirely negated by the majority of wrongness.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Oct 10, 2021)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> The blood in modern matzos claim is obviously bullshit, but there's evidence that blood was actually used in Jewish rituals at some point. Here's a book by a Jew that other Jews tried to censor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just check the wiki for Blood Libel and use your head for most of it.

The most interesting is Trent, since the Italians wrote so much down that it's more well-documented than many modern court cases. They had fully interviewed the witnesses to such an extent that we know the name and national origins of practically everyone involved, to the extent that, if I am remembering correctly, a "foreign" (not-involved) Jew was named and credited with helping authorities, having told them what happened to the child, then going on about _his_ experience with the local Jews.


----------



## RichardMongler (Oct 11, 2021)

I find the few posts in this thread to be absolutely jarring. In the great before time, the vast majority of Kiwis were thoroughly philosemitic. Oh, how THAT greatly changed in the subsequent years.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 11, 2021)

RichardMongler said:


> I find the few posts in this thread to be absolutely jarring. In the great before time, the vast majority of Kiwis were thoroughly philosemitic. Oh, how THAT greatly changed in the subsequent years.


I just noticed that too!

Not stopping everyone from sharing their thoughts, as much as I'd like to wholeheartedly disagree with their assessments. It's just a weird line of development just because it so happens that a lot of the big cats are of Jewish descent, but I don't blame the culture nor the ethnic background of someone on the account of their rotten behavior. It's no different to me


----------



## RichardMongler (Oct 11, 2021)

The Great Chandler said:


> I just noticed that too!
> 
> Not stopping everyone from sharing their thoughts, as much as I'd like to wholeheartedly disagree with their assessments. It's just a weird line of development just because it so happens that a lot of the big cats are of Jewish descent, but I don't blame the culture nor the ethnic background of someone on the account of their rotten behavior. It's no different to me


I attribute this change to the migration of /cow/boys from 8ch after the site became gradually less usable and the community more unhinged. The massbanning of the alt-right and internet racists from mainstream platforms similarly contributed to this shift in opinion.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 11, 2021)

RichardMongler said:


> I attribute this change to the migration of /cow/boys from 8ch after the site became gradually less usable and the community more unhinged. The massbanning of the alt-right and internet racists from mainstream platforms similarly contributed to this shift in opinion.


I appreciate the fact that Farms is open to any opinion and all. Plus I'm sure most of the posters in the Farms
 are really in it for the memes, less so actually believing them. That said, you definitely have a fair share of kooky ones.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 11, 2021)

RichardMongler said:


> I find the few posts in this thread to be absolutely jarring. In the great before time, the vast majority of Kiwis were thoroughly philosemitic. Oh, how THAT greatly changed in the subsequent years.


I blame the popularization of identity politics by the media and academia. When the concept of racial privilege is shoved in everyone's face and people are made to think in racial terms, some people are bound to notice there's a certain class of white people that holds more privilege than others (according to standards set by modern social justice). Racists seemed a lot less common before the 2010's.

I think most Kiwis are philosemitic, but there's definitely a growing antisemitic sentiment in certain social spheres.



The Great Chandler said:


> That said, you definitely have a fair share of kooky ones.


It's possible they're not voicing their real opinion. After all, we know intelligence agencies are manufacturing fake boogeymen. Articles about groups like O9A and the Boogaloo boys glowing in the dark were posted on KF at some point but the search function doesn't seem to work right now.



The Great Chandler said:


> I don't blame the culture nor the ethnic background of someone on the account of their rotten behavior. It's no different to me


Sometimes culture and ethnic background plays a part in the rotten behavior. Jewish supremacists who disrespect others because they consider themselves the master race are a thing, for instance.


Spoiler





https://archive.md/sIoTX



Your browser is not able to display this video.







Things only get dumb when someone insists every Jew is like that.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Oct 11, 2021)

Anti-Semitism doesn't exist Christianity Islam and Judaism have fundamental disagreements about morality
And Jews acting in Jewish moral fashion is why no one likes them


----------



## MunsterCheese (Dec 18, 2021)

Oy Vey, Shut It Down - Original Song
					

Satire (noun): Irony, sarcasm, or caustic wit used to attack or expose human foolishness or vice.Lyrics:you always know when you get closeto the viper’s den ...




					www.youtube.com
				







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Dec 18, 2021)

VLAD said:


> More or less. It also helps that Judaism is the only one of the Abrahamic religions that doesn't forbid charging interest.


It forbids charging interest from other Jews, but allows it for non-Jews.

Which tells you a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Dec 18, 2021)

The real question Jews should be asking is why do Jews hate everyone else?


----------



## Cats (Dec 18, 2021)

Not all Recreational Victims are Jews, but all Jews are Recreational Victims.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Jan 20, 2022)

Modern Jewry, whatever their faults and shortcomings, are not more guilty overall than the average nation of ethnicity in the overall world collapse and degradation. They have simply been picked by the Powers That Be to be one of their fed, loud puppets due to very specific reasons, the chief of them being having a means to try and discredit Christianity and God.


----------

